# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Les Chiens sauvés du refuge de Huelva, Espagne

## sandrinea

Nous avons lancé un SOS suite à l'expropriation du refuge de Huelva en Espagne qui menaçait 120 chiens d'euthanasie.
80 ont trouvé un accueil ou des adoptants. 

Ce sujet est dédié à leurs belles histoires. 

N'oublions pas ceux qui restent sans solution qui sont listés en 1ère page du lien, actualisée en permanence: http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...art-2-a-79561/ . 
La diffusion est autorisée en incluant ce lien pour ne pas se désorganiser. Une promesse de don peut aussi donner un coup de pouce financier aux adoptants.  ::

----------


## Caroline-galgos

Avant de poster sur RESCUE, merci de nous faire suivre les infos et les photos sur la boite mail de UHDG

unehistoiredegalgos@gmail.com

Merci

ps : il nous est difficile d'aller à la pêche aux infos et nous avons beaucoup de travail.

Merci de votre compréhension

----------


## titourse

Caroline, je viens de vous envoyer les photos d'Alen et ses compagnons de voyage sur votre adresse e-mail... Les avez-vous?

En conclusion pour la journee : beaucoup d'emotion .... 
Alen est enfin parmi nous et je peux dejà dire que c'est un amour... C'est la douceur  même...
Bonne soirée à tous , je vais m'occuper des loulous et me puis me coucher car les émotions , ça m'exténue.

----------


## Caroline-galgos

oui catherine, j'ai reçu les photos .... j'en suis très émue... Car enfin, il y a 24 h à peine, ALEN était encore au refuge, à même le bitume et quand je le vois trôner dans votre salon.... c'est beaucoup d'émotion.

Vous êtes TOUS et TOUTES nos plus belles victoires et merci de leur donner une seconde vie, loin de la misère qu'ils ont connus...

Voici ALEN ce soir !

----------


## sandrinea

Yesssss! La 1ère photo des chiens arrivés en France de ce sauvetage!  :: 

C'est très émouvant ...  ::

----------


## mya382

edit

----------


## breton67

du bonheur cette photo :: mais pour moi  
un énorme chagrin de" n avoir pu sortir un de ces loulous de l enfer , bravo a celles qui ont du passer beaucoup de nuits blanches pour ce sauvetage 
svp penser a ceux qui restent c est toujours pareil qu ils soient d ici ou d ailleurs les regards des chiens sans solutions c est terrible , cela ne devrait pas exister

----------


## Caroline-galgos

ALEN


MAFI



TASS


REMO


RUBI (refuge de BADAJOZ)


MANILA (Refuge de SIEMPRE CONTIGO à CADIZ)

----------


## breton67

un gros tres gros calin a Tass qui a été mon plus gros coup de coeur ,merci a la personne qui l a pris ,malgré ses problemes 
bone route petit breton ::

----------


## Caroline-galgos

Notre belle petite NALA, arrivée avec sa collerette ! fraichement stérilisée...

----------


## suricate94

MILLE MERCI aux adoptants  .. mais n oublions pas toutes les personnes qui ont permis ce sauvetage de ces premiers loulous arrivés .. j espere que ceux qui vont aller a l etranger auront le meme bonheur a l arrivée  ...MYA en effet on se demande dans leurs tetes que ce passe t il .. MERCI pour ces photos  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

On se projette trop dans le futur en s'imaginant, nous-même, à l'accueil de notre loulou quand notre tour arrivera (je l'espère très vite)  :Smile:  Merci pour ces photos récentes et pour toutes celles à venir..merci à Caroline, Uhdg et les bénévoles de Naturalia (mm si on râle après ,elles ne doivent pas chômer), merci à Sandrinea pour le temps passé et les rappels...et merci surtout à cette chaine de solidarité qui a fonctionné au moins pour les 3/4 des loulous. Notre bonheur sera complet quand nous aurons sauvés les 38 qui restent. Certains, certaines regrettent de n'avoir pu faire plus...mais nous sommes tous limités (certains plus que d'autres en ce moment) et chaque petit geste compte, même s'il semble anodin au premier abord. Pour ma part, j'ai pu donner, mais je remercie TOUTES CELLES ET CEUX QUI ONT DONNE, quelque soit le montant. Et même CEUX ET CELLES QUI N'ONT PU DONNER MAIS QUI ONT PARTAGE, LU, FAIT VIVRE LE POST INITIAL
Maintenant, il faut continuer pour CEUX QUI RESTENT et pour le bonheur qu'on aura à les voir quitter le bitume de Naturalia.

----------


## miclo

que de belles photos !! merci quel régal de voir leur bonheur. Ils ne doivent rien comprendre mais ils vont bien vite s'habituer au confort  ::  ::  ::

----------


## astings

C'est vraiment trés émouvant de voir ces bouilles qui passent d'une page d'urgence au bien être d'un foyer qu'ils découvrent. UN GRAND MERCI à toute la chaine de solidarité qui s'est formée et à l'énorme investissement personnel de Caroline,Sandrinea , arlette, et toutes celles et ceux  que nous ne connaissons pas et qui se démènent ,que se soit ici ou sur place.
Mon seul regret est de ne pas pouvoir adopter un loulou car j'ai déjà 7 chiens et mon mari ne veut pas dépasser ce nombre.
J'ai hate de voir les photos du bonheur.

----------


## Caroline-galgos

cette photo de la petite MANILA est adorable.... elle a été tendrement couverte par son adoptante et se repose enfin aux côtés de la fille de celle-ci... trop mignon...

----------


## Molochon974

merci, ça fait chaud au coeur de les voir comme ça!!  ::

----------


## terra

Bonjour ,

Merci de nous faire partager ces moments de grande émotion....

----------


## Saint-Georges



----------


## arlette.vertet

Bon, c'est pas tout ça...mais, Caroline,  des nouvelles d'un nouveau transport ??????? la semaine dernière on savait déjà le mercredi pour le transport d'hier. Et là rien !  :Frown: 

que ca fait chaud au coeur de voir ces photos de bonheur  ::

----------


## Caroline-galgos

@Arlette... comme vous le savez, je suis tributaire de l'Espagne... on me parle de voyage sur le mois de Mars maintenant ! les chiens sont arrivés, nous allons relancer Rosa. J'aimerai des réponses à mes questions !

----------


## arlette.vertet

ah oui, mais non pas possible...je ne suis pas là à partir du 6 mars...c'est une catastrophe là  :Frown: 
quel est leur intéret de faire cela alors qu'ils doivent se séparer au plus vite de tous les loulous ??? c'est à croire qu'on a été mené en bateau depuis le début sur l'urgence de la situation !
là je suis sans voix !

----------


## sylviemarie

Quelques photos: Ada,Gretel et leurs potes:
N°1 et 2: Ada à gauche et Looky à droite, N°3 et 4 :Les 2 compères + Gretel. N°5: Mon Ada qui gratte dans la neige avec SON collier de SA nouvelle vie. N°6: mon Képhren et les 3 frères et soeurs: Ada à gauche, un bout de queue de Looky au milieu et le grand Képhren (18 mois devant).

----------


## sandrinea

Ada à l'air d'être un toute petite puce? Elle est superbe!

----------


## cherchi

Merci pour ces photos qui font chaud au coeur ::

----------


## sylviemarie

L'avant dernière, ils attendaient les croquettes par ordre de grandeur: Ada devant, Looky puis Képhren.
Oui, Sandrinéa, Ada est plus petite que Looky mais elle a tout d'une grande et garde déjà sa maison avec sa soeur.
Elle a du caractère mais du bon caractère, ça sent le petit format qui a du galérer pour "rester sereine" au milieu des gros. Par contre, avec les humains= Un ANGE.
Par contre je sais ne jamais pouvoir être famille d'accueil car je n'ai gardé Gretel que quelques heures (arrivée à minuit 30 hier et repartie, vers 12h ce jour) et j'étais en larmes quand elle est partie. Un gros lien d'amitié et plus c'était tissé entre nous deux, de la confiance de sa part et tellement d'amour dans ses yeux, c'est comme si je l'avais trahie! Car Gretel part juste en FA donc si vous me lisez, êtes des gens motivés et aimants, adoptez Gretel c'est un miracle de bonté et de beauté. Si j'étais retraitée avec du temps que pour eux, j'aurais craqué mais quand on travaille à deux à plein temps, 4 loulous c'est déjà un beau nombre. Voilà encore une fois où je reste persuadée que l' ADOPTION est une merveilleuse aventure et la plus belle des choses.

----------


## sandrinea

Vos propos relatent exactement mon sentiment pour les FA (dont je suis): c'est un moindre mal, mais pas une solution.
Il n'y a aucun moyen de faire comprendre aux chiens que vous n'êtes pas leur famille et leur départ peut être très traumatisant alors qu'ils vous avaient accordé une confiance totale.

Il est évident que cela sauve des vies, mais nous avons besoin prioritairement d'adoptants pour rendre ces chiens qui ont tant souffert parfaitement heureux  :: 

Une promesse de don, un clic pour diffuser peuvent tout changer ...  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

que cela doit faire drôle à ADA de se retrouver les pattounes dans la neige. Mais elle n'a pas l'air de s'en plaindre  :Smile: 
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pris CASPER en FA uniquement pour temporiser avec mon époux..; car "qd femme veut, Dieu le veut" lol. Je sais (et il le sait) qu'au final cela se terminera par une adoption (pratiquement actée, puisque j'ai déjà payé les frais équivalents à celle-ci  :Smile: ...par contre, je me trouve dans un cruel dilemne..;je prendrais bien ZIPPI également, mais là je pense que mon mari va retourner vivre chez ses parents (heureusement à 10 kms lol)...j'ai bien lancée l'idée à table tout à l'heure, mais je crois que le message n'est pas vraiment passé pour le moment !

----------


## Saint-Georges

edit

----------


## titourse

Allez, quelques photos d'Alen , on ne s'en lasse pas...Il prend ses marques , apprécie le feu de bois et la vie douce...

----------


## Caroline-galgos

DANI


Voici donc le petit DANI arrivé hier soir à LYON dans sa famille.

Message de son adoptant :

-_ "DANI est un amour, il est adorable. Merci encore...

Nous ferons notre possible pour qu'il soit le plus heureux, il le mérite. J'espère sincèrement que les autres loulous encore en Espagne auront la même chance.

Encore bravo pour votre action, ces petits innoncents méritent d'être à l'abri de la cruauté humaine."_

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qu'il est beau, heureux.... mon dieu Catherine... Il ne pouvait rêver meilleure vie.... au fait ? c'est un accueil ou une adoption ? mdrrrr  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

oh qu'il a grandi, ce "petit" DANI..il a l'air de bien "accepter" le confort  :: 

ALEN a l'air de s'intégrer facilement au décor, et ADA semble pactiser facilement avec ses frères et soeurs. 
Leur intégration dans leur nouveau foyer semble ne poser aucun problème  :Smile: 
bravos à tous et léchouilles aux petits français  ::

----------


## titourse

Pas question que je le laisse à qui que ce soit! Suis pas faite pour etre FA en fait.... ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Qu'ils sont beaux et bien tombés les copains de Ada.
Arlette, quand François a su que Gretel passait la nuit chez nous, il a bien reprécisé: La nuit. Et quand je pleurais comme un veau ce matin quand elle est partie, il m'a dit: 5 ce n'est pas possible ma chérie. Je n'ai même pas raccompagné Gretel à la voiture qui l'emmenait , j'avais le coeur déchiré. Elle qui m'avait fait des câlins, si sur ses gardes au début (elle a du avoir un passé avec maltraitances) s'était toute donnée et moi, je la donnais à 2 parfaites inconnues.
Va ma Gretel et que les gens qui vivent à tes côtés se rendent bien compte de la chance qu'ils ont et surtout qu'ils te gâtent bien et t'aiment , ta tatie continue de veiller sur toi.J'ai de belles photos de toi, je les mettrai ici bientôt.
Mais chère Arlette, je ris de ton pieu mensonge....

----------


## Caroline-galgos

Des nouvelles de TASS, notamment pour BRETON...

Tass est très sociable, prend ses marques timidement, a un gros appétit et adore les papouilles et les balades, évidemment! pour la santé, je suis moins optimiste,sa patte arrière droite semble désarticulée, et la cuisse atrophiée, sans masse musculaire, alors qu'il est plutôt grassouillet pour ne pas dire obèse...et il se gratte frénétiquement en permanence.Nous verrons bien chez le véto mercredi, quoiqu'il en soit, il sera aimé,caliné, choyé, soigné et respecté comme il le mérite.

----------


## Chinooka

On dirait que Ada et Allen sont dans leur famille depuis toujours, ils sont parfaitement à l'aise !!!

Le petit Dany.....  ::  

Arlette, pour convaincre le chéri, il faut sortir la petite nuisette  ::   ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

bah tu sais, après 40 ans de mariage, il faut trouver d'autres arguments lol...déjà que j'ai réussi à prendre CASPER, il ne faut pas trop demander d'un coup....  :: 
Une bonne santé à TASS...merci pour ceux et celles qui ont pris la décision de prendre soin des loulous malades  ::

----------


## suricate94

> Allez, quelques photos d'Alen , on ne s'en lasse pas...Il prend ses marques , apprécie le feu de bois et la vie douce...Pièce jointe 99320Pièce jointe 99321Pièce jointe 99322


que du bonheur   MERCI a toutes  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Dans tout ça, comment va Gretel, que j'ai accueillie pour la nuit et une partie de la matinée? Est-elle bien arrivée dans sa FA? j'ai tellement pleuré quand elle est partie. C'est bizarre mais je crois que François a été touché aussi (même si on ne peut pas la prendre c'est certain, 5 c'est trop et bien pour aucun avec la vie qu'on mène) car il m'a demandé si j'avais des nouvelles, si elle était bien arrivée.

Donc, si il y a des petites photos de la belle, on est preneur. J'en ai de belles, je les mettrai demain.
Sinon, la journée c'est bien passée et Ada garde SA maison avec Looky et elle vit la neige comme si elle l'avait toujours connue.
Demain, visite véto le soir   .

----------


## Caroline-galgos

GRETEL va passer la nuit chez notre déléguée Angélique dans le 13 et rejoindra sa FA demain.... des impondérables qui me font de la peine pour cette merveilleuse chienne.... Dès son arrivée, nous vous transmettrons des photos... Je sais Sylvie que GRETEL a touché votre coeur.

----------


## sylviemarie

Gretel est en effet spécialement attachante, comme quoi, je n'y avais pas vraiment fait attention sur le post mais dans la vraie vie, elle fait partie de ces êtres qui marquent et savent se faire aimer. Elle avait sa tête entre nous deux durant le voyage jusqu'à la maison et nous a fait plein de bisous.
Je suis peinée qu'elle ne soit pas installée sereinement ce soir mais qu'elle connaisse encore le choc d'être trimballée demain. Elle doit se demander ce qu'elle fait de mal pour être celle que l'on redonne le lendemain!Je pleurais tant que je n'ai pas pu l'accompagner jusqu'à la voiture qui l'emportait. Si cela avait été ses maîtres pour de bons, j'aurais jubilé mais là, encore de l'errance et a m'a été insupportable.
je lui ai donné un très joli collier que j'avais et une laisse beige et noire assortie à son pelage + un sac de friandises diverses + un petit sac des croquettes qu'elle avait mangé chez nous.
Hier soir, je l'avais frictionnée à la lotion sent bon car elle était imbibée de pipi sur l'arrière train . ce matin, on a recommancé et je les ai tous brossés, Gretel aime particulièrement ça, Ada aussi.
Gretel a même ému François, ce n'est pas peu dire. Avec + d'argent, de temps, de place, elle l'aurait eu sa famille car jamais je ne l'aurais laissé partir..
En tous cas merci à UHDG qui a permis à notre famille de s'agrandir avec p'tite Ada.

----------


## arlette.vertet

est ce possible que je sois jalouse ??? et bien oui, c'est dit, je le suis, ah mais!!!!  :Smile:  heureusement que Caroline m'a téléphoné ce jour et que nous avons pu papoter un peu, car je sentais mes réserves de patience s'épuiser à grand pas. Merci Caroline de comprendre mon impatience  :: 
Oui, vivement des photos de GRETEL : j'étais heureuse pour elle et j'espère que sa FA l'aimera au maximum de ses possibilités avec peut etre l'espoir de continuer plus avant ?
en réalité, je me rends compte que je ne peux pas être une bonne FA..mon mari est en train de s'en rendre compte aussi..il essaie bien de sonder pour connaitre le devenir des 2 chats que nous avons pris depuis novembre en FA, mais vu ma réaction et celle des enfants..je crois qu'il a compris lol
Bons soins pour ADA  :Smile:

----------


## Caroline-galgos

Voici le petit REMO arrivé ce week end en Famille d'Accueil. Il va bien, marche sur 3 pattes, ce qui ne l'empêche pas de jouer et de courir avec ses nouveaux copains.

----------


## arlette.vertet

pourquoi sur 3 pattes ? il n'a pas l'air amputé ? ni blessé ? j'ai oublié l'histoire ! le principal est qu'il aille bien  :Smile:

----------


## breton67

que de bonnes nouvelles qui font pleurer de voir ces chiens enfin sortis de galere 
merci Caroline (;5il est vrai que je craque pour les bretons trop souvent considérés uniquement chiens de chasse ,) j ai eu tellement de coups de coeurs ...
Petit Tass

----------


## sylviemarie

En voyant Rémo je me suis demandé qui avait osé greffer la tête de Ada (ou Looky) sur ce petit corps blanc. Qu'il est mignon ce jeune homme.

----------


## Caroline-galgos

Quelques photos supplémentaires de TASS pour Breton... qui les aime tant



Tass vous fait de gros bisous ! Véto mercredi pour sa leishmaniose.

----------


## breton67

quel bonheur ,merci de tout coeur 
il est a croquer , je croise les doigts tres tres fort pour lui et un énorme

----------


## sylviemarie

Des photos de Ada qui est vraiment TRES à l'aise, sa patte dans ma main ou avec son papa ou pas loin de son "grand frère" Képhren

----------


## Jay17

TASS et ADA : quel bonheur de les voir ainsi ! Tout plein de bisous à tous les deux, et un immense merci à celles et ceux qui les câlinent !

----------


## arlette.vertet

que du bonheur  :Smile:  je suis impressionnée par la  taille de ADA que j'imaginais beaucoup plus grande lol
Deux loulous à soigner, mais on sait qu'ils sont en de bonnes mains.
Et où est partie GRETEL ? FA, adoption ?
Avons nous les photos de tous ceux qui sont arrivés le week end dernier ? à leur descente du camion, certes mais ensuite ??? MAFI, par exemple, celle par qui le scandale est arrivé (elle n'y était pour rien la pauvre  :Smile: ) ?
allez les adoptants, à vos objectifs  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Ada est un tout petit bout, plus petite que Looky. Elle fait 14.5 kg. Elle est sous antibiotiques mais ma véto l'a fait par précaution car aucun signe clinique de l'anaplasmose. Looky pèse 18.5 kg et Képhren 38.5kg.Quand on promène les 3 noirs et feux, on dirait 3 poupées gigognes!!!
Gretel que j'ai gardée une nuit et une matinée est adoptée par une famille formidable, tant mieux car en ces quelques heures , elle m'avait conquise. Elle aussi était plus petite que imaginée sur les photos, elle faisait la taille d'un labrador.Je pense que Grâce et Marylin sont pareilles.
Ada n'est pas farouche et n'a peur de rien, Looky lui fait les gros yeux et les dents parfois pour recadrer quelques insolences mais elle s'en bat les coussinets. Hier, trop drôle, mes chiens étant très difficiles sur la nourriture, je leur mets de la pâtée sur leurs croquettes Taste Of The Wild mais comme Ada est vorace pas sur les siennes. Et bien, elle a boudé sa gamelle qui ne sentait pas comme celle des autres jusqu'à ce que je lui mette de la pâtée aussi. Là, elle a tout englouti...
Je ne pourrai pas donner de nouvelles jusqu'à samedi car je pars en formation à Poitiers jusqu'à vendredi inclus et François déteste l'informatique. Donc à bientôt, je compte sur vous pour qu'il y ait plein de belles adoptions et que tous soient en sécurité. 
Haut les coeurs, Mesdames, on y croit.

----------


## NATH89

> que du bonheur  je suis impressionnée par la  taille de ADA que j'imaginais beaucoup plus grande lol
> Deux loulous à soigner, mais on sait qu'ils sont en de bonnes mains.
> Et où est partie GRETEL ? FA, adoption ?
> Avons nous les photos de tous ceux qui sont arrivés le week end dernier ? à leur descente du camion, certes mais ensuite ??? MAFI, par exemple, celle par qui le scandale est arrivé (elle n'y était pour rien la pauvre ) ?
> allez les adoptants, à vos objectifs



Bonjour, à tous, j'aimerai vous mettre des photos également de TITA, mais je n'y arrive pas...comment fait on ???? Est que cela doit être fait par Caroline ???
Merci de me dire comment faire
Sinon la petite nénette va très très bien, elle est sage, bien intégrée dans la maison, une petite boule à calins...encore qques difficultées pour manger.... mais cela va passer...
J'espère pouvoir mettre des photos bientôt..

----------


## arlette.vertet

Pour mettre une photo il faut cliquer juste au dessus du texte que tu  écris sur le troisième symbole en partant de la droite (insérer une  image) et tu vas chercher ta photo sur ton pc. Attention, il ne faut pas  que les photos soient trop grosses
on attend de voir TITA  :Smile:

----------


## Jay17

quelles sont les nouvelles de Tass? Qu'a dit le véto ?

----------


## Elanym

Merci a vous tous de les avoir sauvé.
J'adorerais pouvoir en faire autant (gros coup de coeur sur zippy) mais c'est totalement impossible.

----------


## arlette.vertet

Rassures toi Elanym, ZIPPY est sauvé;..il vient chez moi, avec CASPER  :Smile: ))))) ils seront girondins en fin de semaine prochaine  ::

----------


## astings

Bravo Arlette ,c'est vraiment super. Un grand merci aussi à ton mari qui a dit OUI pour Zippy.

----------


## dogpaw

> Rassures toi Elanym, ZIPPY est sauvé;..il vient chez moi, avec CASPER ))))) ils seront girondins en fin de semaine prochaine


va nous falloir tout plein de photos ensuite  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

n'ayez crainte pour les photos, j'en réclame assez pour les autres lol

----------


## titourse

Bonsoir !... Suite des aventures d'Alen dans son nouveau pays... 
Nous l'aadoptons , c'est définitif...Ce chien était fait pour moi ::

----------


## sandrinea

Il est vraiment magnifique! Super nouvelle  :: 
Il commence à y avoir beaucoup de lévriers et rescapés espagnols dans l'Oise.

----------


## arlette.vertet

super nouvelle ... sauvé, retiré d'Espagne et adopté : une nouvelle vie commence pour lui et la famille ::

----------


## miclo

il est superbe  :: , maintenant on voit vraiement les loulous dans leur univers et on voit leur vraie taille. Quel beau poil noir et brillant !! et dire que beaucoup de gens ne veulent pas des chiens noirs !!

----------


## Chinooka

Alen est vraiment magnifique  ::

----------


## astings

Bravo  ::

----------


## breton67

:: c est vrai qu il est beau ,je n ais jamais compris ce refus question chiens noirs ? 
pour Tass? des nouvelles ? 
Arlette ton coeur a toi aussi doit etre gros comme cela

----------


## lorens74

Il est splendide, Alen!!! Et il a l'air si doux...
Comme il doit être heureux d'avoir enfin sa famille  ::

----------


## mya382

c génial alen a vraiment l air heureux et il parait déja bien adapté

- - - Mise à jou

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tass a un regard magnifique tant d amour !

----------


## mya382

et ada elle s entend bien avec son frère? sur les photos ça à l air d aller

----------


## Elanym

Arlette c'est génial ^^
Pour tous les autres aussi bien sur ^^

ça fait plaisir de les voir là

----------


## mya382

*@titourse* c est sur il a vraiment l air d avoir toujours été là c est merveilleux que vous l adoptiez

----------


## NATH89

> Pour mettre une photo il faut cliquer juste au dessus du texte que tu  écris sur le troisième symbole en partant de la droite (insérer une  image) et tu vas chercher ta photo sur ton pc. Attention, il ne faut pas  que les photos soient trop grosses
> on attend de voir TITA



Je suis désolée, mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger mes photos, peut être sont elles trop lourdes...comment faire ? elle sont format JPG pourtant...... ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

il y a un petit programme très simple d'utilisation qui s'appelle jpeg express et qui est gratuit  :Smile:

----------


## astings

Moi qui ne suis pas douée en informatique, j'utilise " hostingpics" c'est gratuit et simple (merci Daysie de me l'avoir indiqué)

----------


## miclo

je vous propose de les mettre, je vous ai MP

----------


## sylviemarie

Hello,
Je suis rentrée hier vers 18h de Poitiers après 3 jours de formation. Bonne nouvelle: François s'est bien débrouillé avec les 3 chiens.
Ada est extrêmement intelligente et apprend TOUT très vite mais ne pas se fier à son petit gabarit, elle a un patrimoine génétique de dominante, bon, en même temps , ce n'est pas un gros gabarit. Avec Képhren, c'est assez cool car il la stoppe vite quand elle exagère, avec kiki c'est à peine si ils font attention l'un à l'autre et avec Looky, c'est selon, cul et chemise ou 2 mégères. 
Elle est aussi gardienne dans l'âme et je crois qu'elle n'a pas plus envie de quitter SA maison que nous d'imaginer la vie sans notre 4° loulou.
C'est comme si elle avait toujours été là et le derrière du chien d'une amie en a fait les frais: il est très grognon et a grogné Ada, du coup, Képhren l'a chopé pour défendre cette moitié de son harem , rien de très grave mais 2 petits trous qu'on a désinfectés et Ada lui avait pincé la queue (si, si).
Avec les humains, elle est une crème mais on sent qu'elle a manqué d'amour et est en demande . J'applique donc les règles du chef de meute, c'est quand je veux et non quand elle veut, petite boule d'amour à canaliser. On a fait une partie de ballon cet après midi , c'est un génie du ballon rond, ma fille.
Elle a très bon appétit, a appris à monter et descendre l'escalier en colimaçon et dors sur son gros coussin dans notre chambre comme Képhren (Looky dort dans le lit avec nous!).
C'est étrange, elle me donne vraiment l'impression d'un petit chien qui a galéré pour survivre, elle est très touchante mais a besoin d'être cadrée pour trouver sa place. Pour l'instant nous nous consacrons à ce qu'elle comprenne qu'elle ne sera plus jamais abandonnée. Cette semaine, nous allons la passer dans mon appartement de fonction, nous partirons donc demain en début d'après midi. Je vous raconterai....

----------


## arlette.vertet

euh..comment dire...si je devais faire dormir mes chiens dans ma chambre, je pense que là, sincèrement, mon mari retournerait chez sa mère (mon beau père étant à l'hopital depuis peu !). Déjà qu'il supporte difficilement les 2 chats quand ceux ci décident de se pelotonner près de nous...lol
Je me rends pas loin de chez toi Silviemarie..;je vais chercher CASPER et ZIPPI à USSEL dimanche prochain  :Smile:  et je ramène dans ma voiture 2 autres loulous pour Bordeaux aussi  ::

----------


## titourse

Bonjour!

8 jours après son arrivée chez nous ,Alen est  définitivement à l'aise, au jardin comme à la maison. Il a choisi son endroit pour dormir: pour lui , pas question de dormir dans ma chambre sur le coussin qui lui est réservé ,non: son altesse préfère le lit de la chambre d'amis..
Ce chien est la douceur même, on ne peut qu'être conquis...

----------


## dogpaw

Magnifique !
Merci pour ces belles photos qui nous montrent concrètement l'issue de ces sauvetages. ::  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Quelles magnifiques (et je pèse mes mots) photos. Bisous à vous toutes pour faire des heureux. Arlette, Ussel n'est pas très loin. Si tu veux faire une pause café?
Ada est un jagd terrier, je comprends maintenant mieux son caractère. Elle est ange et démon, faut rien céder mais quel amour aussi. par cotre, attention aux chiens qui ne sont pas de son groupe!!!

----------


## sylviemarie

Photos de ce matin:
Ada (devant à droite)Ada (complètement renversée) et la grosse tête de KéphrenLooky ( à gauche), Ada (à droite) tête bêche!Ada (en carpette)                                                                                       Looky(mode:je surveille) et Képhren (mode, elles m'ont viré du tapis)               .La dernière: Ada qui revient de son tour de "garde"

----------


## breton67

bravo a toutes des photos et des nouvelles pareilles j en redemande  :: 
Arlette ça y est tu as commençé le décompte ?c est un peu comme d attendre un bébé ? ::

----------


## sandrinea

MERCI À TOUS POUR CES MAGNIFIQUES PHOTOS ET TÉMOIGNAGES OÙ ON VOIT TELLEMENT DE BONHEUR!  :: 

Quelle récompense pour les heures passées à croire que l'on peut les sauver grâce à la générosité de tous. 
Une place pour une adoption, un petit don, un clic peuvent sauver des vies ...

----------


## arlette.vertet

magnifiques toutes ces photos  :Smile:  merci pour elles..souhaitons que ce topic se remplisse et fasse plein de pages  :: ))
Combien  de kms entre chez toi et USSEL, Silviemarie ?, car je vais faire près  de 500 kms AR dans la journée et je ne sais pas si j'aurai le courage de  pousser plus loin lol...par contre, je pourrais peut etre faire une  pause en revenant du jura, le 17 mars ????

et oui @Breton67 ...j'ai hâte, je trépigne et en mm temps inquiète...je n'ai pas l'habitude de gérer autant de chiens inconnus lors d'un voyage lol

----------


## miclo

whaouuuuuuuuuuuu SUPER ces photos, Ada a un joli petit museau pointu, Alen est magnifique !! que du bonheur de les voir si heureux.

----------


## arlette.vertet

la petite Manila a fugué hier soir, dans le 51...prise de panique devant le passage d'un cyclomoteur...si qq'un habite dans la région (on attend plus de précision concernant la localisation pour diffuser) ou si vous connaissez qq'un qui y habite;... aidez ses adoptants, et Caroline

----------


## sylviemarie

Zut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Donnez des précisions et on pourra diffuser sur Facebook!

----------


## miclo

un lien sur chien-perdu.org ? pour pouvoir suivre.....

----------


## arlette.vertet

c'est ce que j'ai demandé à Caroline, mais on attend des précisions  :Frown:

----------


## arlette.vertet

http://www.chien-perdu.org/60105-chi...ours-sur-marne

message de Caroline sur Rescue


merci de votre aide à la diffusion.

Elle est signalée sur Lévrier info adoption, notre partenaire, sur facebook, sur chienperdu.org, sur petalerte 51

je ne sais pas si parmi nous il y a des personnes du 51 (TOURS SUR MARNE) qui pourraient aider sur place ?

merci de vos diffusions !

J'ai prévenu les espagnoles. MALINA est décrite comme une petite chienne  timide. Elle est née en Octobre 2012. Elle n'a pas pu aller bien loin.  Les 48 prochaines heures sont capitales pour la retrouver !

----------


## sylviemarie

Partagé sur acebook

----------


## arlette.vertet

une question à ceux et celles qui ont déjà leurs loulous et qui ont, en prime, des chats ??? la cohabitation se passe te elle bien ? (j'ai vu pour Alen  :Smile: )) because 4 chiens et 2 chats, cela commence à me faire peur lol

----------


## titourse

N'ai pas d'inquietude Arlette , il faut juste y aller progressivement pour les présentations et bien faire comprendre aux chiens qu'on ne court pas apres les chats...
J'ai toujours adopté en SPA sans vraiment connaitre les ententes et ça s'est toujours bien passé , les loulous comprennent tres vite et , puis ils se calent sur les autres chiens dejà présents... ::

----------


## sandrinea

Même expérience que pour Titourse, maximum de prudence et de vigilance. Ne pas laissez un nouveau chien avec les chats sans surveillance, prévoir des espaces en hauteur pour les chats en débarrassant les dessus de meubles, un coin de bibliothèque ou des tabourets de bar (chez moi).

Violetta abandonnée et restée 2 ans et demi à la SPA car elle aurait tué un chat et la même à la maison:


Je suis également FA pour les chats. Les chiens de tous horizons vivent avec une dizaine sans problème, mais en étant très prudente les premières semaines. Comme titourse, je ne connais pas les ententes au préalable.

----------


## Saint-Georges

Sur forum UHDG, de très gentilles photos de Dani + les magnifiques photos d'Alen qui ont été ici postées
http://forum-uhdg.forumactif.org/

----------


## miclo

je viens de lire sur le fofo d'UHDG que la petite Melina est RETROUVEE   ::

----------


## titourse

OUI!!!! J'ai vu ça sur FB... Quel soulagement! Je n'arrêtais pas de penser à cette petite puce toute craintive....  ::

----------


## astings

Une seule chose à faire :  ::

----------


## dogpaw

Ah enfin !!! quel soulagement !! ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

comme quoi les loulous prennent vite leurs marques quand ils se trouvent bien. Et puis elle n'a pas du aller très loin, et a du se terrer le temps de retrouver son calme. Un bon coup de flair et elle a suivi la trace de sa "moman"  :Smile: 
quel soulagement de savoir ce BB retournée au chaud  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Je trépigne de joie (et ai versé une larme de bonheur au passage)

----------


## arlette.vertet

Caroline nous a envoyé, hier, le plan de récupération des loulous  dimanche prochain...ils vont passer de mains en mains et ne seront  vraiment chez eux, tous, que dimanche soir très tard, voire lundi. Mais  on va y arriver  :Smile: 
pour ma part, les paniers, coussins, gamelles, laisses, colliers,  harnais, croquettes, friandises, jeux...sont à poste et attendent leurs  propriétaires  ::

----------


## miclo

attention à bien attacher les loulous, qu'il n'y ai pas de fugue !! (les critiques ont  largement fusées pour Malina)  un collier , un harnais et la laisse bien entourée autour du poignet et pourquoi pas attachée à la ceinture de votre  taille.
Bonne réception dimanche ...avec le soleil et vivement les photos !

----------


## arlette.vertet

les critiques sont toujours faciles  :Frown:  
J'ai prévu, collier en cuir, harnais et laisse solide pour chacun des 4
Une housse pour siège arrière spéciale dog et des vieilles couettes pour l'arrière de la voiture. 
des gamelles et de l'eau pour le transit USSEL  :Smile:

----------


## sylviemarie

Coucou tout le monde! Je suis preneuse si vous avez un truc (je ne suis pas pressée mais ne sais pas bien comment m'y prendre). Pour la 1ère fois de ma vie, je suis la semaine en appartement avec mes 4 loulous. J'ai toujours vécu en maison donc le problème se réglait plus vite. J'explique:
Tous mes loulous sortis de refuge ont eu des soucis de propreté en arrivant mais ils se calaient sur les autres pour , au bout d'une semaine, faire leurs besoins dans l'herbe du jardin ou profitaient des ballades en longe au parc pour "évacuer". Mais ma poupée d'Ada ne sait pas faire ça en laisse (longe de 10m) ou plus courte. Ne me demandez pas de la lâcher dans le parc du lycée car j'ai repéré des espaces par lesquels elle, elle pourrait se faufiler (Ha, l'habitude des gros loulous).J'ai par contre lâché la longe en la laissant traîne mais , j'ai remarqué que si elle s'enroule autour d'une de ses pattes, Ada panique et tourne sur elle même et du coup, oublie de faire ses besoins et n'attend qu'une chose: que nous remontions pour ENFIN faire ses besoins dedans. Je ne la gronde pas et ramasse loin de ses yeux et nettoie bien. J'ai beau lui montrer les autres faire, pas envie de les imiter. 
Par contre, à la maison, elle a bien progressé et sort en même temps que les autres pour faire 2 fois sur 4 mais elle est en liberté.
Donc, question pour clles qui sont en appart et ont eu à régler ce souci
Sinon: QUE DU BONHEUR!

----------


## arlette.vertet

Bon, big problème pour dimanche : de la neige est annoncée sur tout le parcours..... :Frown:

----------


## miclo

allez on croise, le soleil fera fondre la neige  ::  pas de panique tout se passera super bien

----------


## sandrinea

Pour Sylviemarie: quand les chiens arrivent, je les sors le plus souvent possible, pas forcément longtemps.
S'ils ne font pas, l'exercice physique leur donnera envie de manger ou de boire en rentrant et je ressors après.

Quand ils font en appartement, je leur montre et dis NON sans crier, mais sur un ton un peu ferme et je les sors immédiatement.
Il faut surveiller: en général quand ils ont envie, ils commencent à tourner et virer. Dès qu'ils se réveillent, je les sors tout de suite.
N'hésitez pas à exprimer ce que vous pensez, les animaux comprennent plus que l'on croit.

Par expérience, je souvent été surprise par les facultés des animaux. 
Je suis spécialisée dans les chevaux et quand j'interviens sur un problème physique, j'entre toujours dans le boxe en laissant le cheval libre et en disant: "Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe?". J'ai été stupéfaite du nombre de fois où il désignait l'endroit où il avait mal.
Travaillant dans plusieurs pays comme les USA ou l'Arabie, la langue ne change rien au résultat.

Pour la communication, j'utilise des mots simples avec des intonations différentes: C'est bien, NON, Go, Stop ... en parlant toujours doucement car l'ouïe des animaux est bien supérieure à la notre.

Pour la petite ADA, je pense qu'il faut qu'elle comprenne que ce n'est pas bien de faire à l'intérieur, NON, mais bien à l'extérieur, BIEN.
Si vous avez la possibilité de la sortir avec un autre chien que vous féliciterez quand il fait ses besoins, cela pourrait l'aider. Les animaux sont très observateurs.
N'hésitez pas à la rentrer et la ressortir plutôt qu'une longue promenade si elle ne fait pas.

Vous allez y arriver  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Merci Sandrinéa de tes conseils bienvenus. Notre Ada est très réceptive. Ce matin, ballade dans le parc du lycée avec les 4 loulous et bien sûr ma poupette ne fait rien. Nous sommes remontés avec mon mari pour préparer "leur sac de voyage" car il les ramenait à la maison (à 10km) car je suis prise à midi et ne pouvais les sortir. C'est donc lui qui, à midi, à la maison s'en occupera, les fera manger et après ils auront une heure à aller-venir entre la maison et le jardin en liberté . Nous y resterons car demain c'est vacances pour 2 semaines (Yes).
Donc, en remontant ce matin, je vois Ada s'accroupir sur le tapis et lui ai juste dit "Non". Elle n'a rien fait, on a mis les laisses puis tous en voiture . J'ai appelé mon mari un peu après pour savoir si ils étaient bien arrivés et il m'a dit que Ada avait vite fait son pipi au jardin dès son arrivée. Ce n'est donc pas (comme je l'avais pensé) de faire dehors qui la perturbe, c'est bien de faire en laisse. mais tant que son rappel n'est pas nickel , hors de question de la lâcher si elle peut partir. mais on va y travailler ces vacances.
Hier, j'ai pris des photos du cadre où elle vit quand je bosse puisque j'avais mis des photos de la maison uniquement. Je vous les mettrai demain ou samedi.

Pour Arlette: tu vas accueillir tes bibous et la chaleur de ton coeur va suffire à les réchauffer. gros bisous.

----------


## miclo

même avec un rappel "nickel" les lâcher est toujours dangereux !!
j'ai une petite teckel adopté de 7 ans, qui ne sait pas faire pipi dehors, elle refuse de sortir !! cela lui arrive tout de même entrainée par les autres. Alors je la félicite, mais cela ne l'empêche pas d'apprécier les tapis   ::  elle a toujours peur d'être battue lorsqu'elle voit ma main approcher. Avec de la patience on y arrive.

----------


## sylviemarie

Mais Ada adore sortir, mettre sa laisse (elle marche sacrément bien en laisse), c'est juste faire ses besoins avec, alors là pas question! Mais ça va venir, elle apprend très vite.

----------


## arlette.vertet

Toutes celles et ceux qui ont déjà reçu leurs loulous sont priés de ne pas oublier les 30 qui restent  :: . Aussi sommes nous en train de nous creuser la cervelle pour arriver à faire en sorte que tous soient sortis d'affaire.  :Smile: 
Je viens de créer un évènement sur facebook où vous êtes tous invités et même priés de venir (si vous êtes sur FB bien sur) je ne sais pas si cela sera utile, mais on essaie tout.
http://www.facebook.com/events/13258...context=create

Toutes les idées et les pistes sont les bienvenues....RV aussi sur le topic initial
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/page-12.html

----------


## sylviemarie

Quelques photos des loulous quand nous sommes dans mon appartement de fonction à saint chamond ou "Ada Châtelaine":

La maison dans son ensemble


L'aile dans laquelle nous sommes logés
L'autre côté avec l'arche qui mène vers le parc
Mon Kiki, le doyen de 15 ans dans la cuisine
Ada qui rigole
Puis qui se marre vraiment (dire qu'il y a 15 jours on ne se connaissait pas)
3 de leurs lits dans la salle à manger
Les Triplés de gauche à droite: Ada, Képhren, Looky
Papa lit et Ada joue à ronger son joujou
La pièce aux "lits écossais" c'est à dire leurs coussins au salon. Looky siège, elle sur le canapé-lit".Ada profite de son espace télé
Looky qui 'trône'
Leurs autres "dodos" dans la chambre à coucher au pied de la cheminée. looky, elle, dort sur le lit, droit d'ainesse!!
Le parc
le parc avec le petit bois qui est leur lieu de ballade préféré
Une vision de la maison dans le parc.

Et la super nouvelle du jour: A la maison où Ada peut sortir en liberté dans le jardin 'ma vraie maison à Saint Etienne) et bien aujourd'hui ni pipi ni caca dans la maison, tout a été fait dehors. Bravo ma puce!!!

----------


## Tachka

Pourquoi personne ne craque sur Dover, il est tellement beau...........

----------


## arlette.vertet

HE les filles, on vous attend sur FB pour diffuser.......et témoigner aussi..plus il y a de monde.... Et puis si vous devez vous y inscrire, faites le rien que pour cela, les 30 loulous en valent le coup  :Smile: 

C'est le cas de le dire, vraie vie de chateau pour les loulous...merci ADA de commencer à faire des efforts pour un si beau lieu qui t'accueille  :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

voici déjà une base de travail pour une affichette à distribuer partout ou à envoyer par le net. MERCI @MYA382 ET SA FILLE  :Smile:

----------


## sylviemarie

Merci Mya et sa fille, je vais sur la page facebook de ce pas pour diffuser.

----------


## arlette.vertet

non, je disais que c'etait une base de travail. Mais Aponi est en train de retravailler l'affiche, à partir de cette base, pour y inclure les renseignements manquants (noms, adresses, tel...) car c'est une affiche qu'on aimerait pouvoir aussi placarder à l'ancienne (sur papier par ex lol) sur tous les lieux que vous trouverez..Alors juste un peu de patience, ca vient  :Smile: 
Quant à moi, je fourbis mes armes (colliers, laisses.....) pour demain car je dois en fait me rendre à Clermont (petit voyage AR de 700 kms dans la journée)  :Smile:

----------


## sandrinea

Bonne route Arlette. Prévoyez tous de la marge pour ne pas être ennuyée avec les intempéries et un lieu sympa pour vous mettre au chaud en attendant le camion. De tout coeur avec vous tous  ::

----------


## miclo

bonne route à tous,  On attend avec impatience les photos des nouveaux arrivants !!

----------


## arlette.vertet

oui, merci, mais on va faire très attention...on tient à la vie pour continuer de  profiter de nos petits enfants et pour enfin profiter de nos 2 loulous  pour lesquels on va faire tant de kms  :Smile: 
Nous sommes nombreuses demain à prendre la route et faire bcq de kms pour ces 4 pattes qu'on attend tous (je mets mon mari dans l'affaire, car il m'accompagne en définitive  :: ) avec impatience, et on va se donner de la marge en partant de bonne heure...souhaitons seulement que le camion avec les loulous n'ait pas trop de problème de route et donc pas trop de retard. D'ailleurs sont ils bien partis, en temps et en heure ????

----------


## titourse

Bonne route à tous!!! On attend les photos avec impatience!!! :Pom pom girl:

----------


## arlette.vertet

Zippy tout petit sur mes genoux, Lua étalée sur le siège arrière avec mon ado, Casper (un peu nerveux lors de l'échange), Pépin (un peu peureux lors de l'échange) dorment comme des bien heureux pendant qu'on se traîne à 30 kms sur l'autoroute derrière un chasse neige!!! Un peu la galère qd mm !  Pépin et Zippy sont des petits formats mais Casper est plus grand que je ne l'imaginais. On ne voit pas trop son problème de gale mais par prudence je le mènerai chez le veto. Je plains l'adoptante qui aura encore 1h30 de voyage après notre arrivée prévue au mieux à 22h30 ! On s'en souviendra de ce voyage  merci Caroline 
en tous les cas Casper n'a tenté de se battre avec personne

----------


## miclo

j'ai bien pensé à vous aujourd'hui, en RP il neige ......
j'attend avec impatience des nouvelles et des photos de Sandy, j'espère que le manteau que je lui ai envoyé, va lui aller.

----------


## lorens74

Vous êtes des championnes! Bon atterrissage! On se réjouit de voir des photos de loulous étonnés et heureux  :Smile:

----------


## Sheyen

Oui miclo, le manteau va trés bien à Sandy qui est arrivée en Normandie aprés un long voyage sous la neige. Elle ignore complétement les chats et pour l'instant elle dort sur le canapé dans la couette.
Je vais rester avec elle cette nuit, car elle est trés stressée. Elle a peur de tout, des bruits, des gens...elle ne marche pas en laisse et n'a pas mangé ce soir. Je vais donc y aller trés trés progressivement pour l'adaptation et la présentation avec mes autres chiens se fera quand elle aura pris ses marques un minimum.
Sinon, elle est vraiment adorable, en dépit du fait qu'elle soit trés désorientée. Je vais m'efforcer de rapidement lui apporter la stabilité afin qu'elle se sente en sécurité avec nous.
Photos demain.  :: Et merci encore à miclo  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

Chez Katia Chienssans famille, après éprouvante journée de transport d'hier

Nathalie et Laeticia



Lily



Pas de photo d'Anka qui est chez sa fille et doit voir véto et ostéo rapidement pour un problème à la patte.

Tout ce petit monde a bien mangé, bien dormi et a découvert la neige ce matin avec beaucoup d'excitation.

----------


## astings

Qu'elle joie de les voir ainsi. Ils sont magnifiques  :: . Lily nous gratifie d'un sourire splendide.

----------


## chienssansfamille

Oui, Astings .. toutes dents dehors. La demoiselle a dormi contre moi, dans le lit, bien au chaud .... mais ce matin, grosses cavalcades avec les bodeguerras dans la neige, en faisant des sauts de cabri.. ce devait être la première fois qu'elles voyaient tout ce blanc !

----------


## astings

Tous ces commentaires et photos sont trés émouvants .On espère en avoir encore plein.

----------


## miclo

terrible la photo de Lily  ::  
ouf pour le manteau !! elle a du en avoir besoin, une arrivée sous la neige. Je crois qu'en Espagne il fait très très froid en ce moment.
Petite Anka, j'espère que ce n'est pa grave cette papatte ??

----------


## arlette.vertet

je passe très rapidement ...les  loulous m'ont pris toute mon énergie et mon temps ce matin d'autant  qu'on s'est rendues compte d'une méprise. Casper qu'on pensait être  Pépin (puisque transmis ainsi), a pris la place de Pépin qu'on pensait  être Casper...vous me suivez jusque là ???  :Smile:  conclusion échange de  loulous ce matin (heureusement que nous n'habitons qu'à 30 kms l'une de  l'autre lol)...tout est rentré dans l'ordre et j'enverrai donc photos et  vidéos ce soir par l'intermédiaire de Caroline. 
Une chose importante : je crois que  les photos ne rendent absolument pas compte de la taille des  loulous...je pensais Casper plus grand (taille Pépin). Décrit comme un  peu caractériel, il est surtout peureux et soumis!! cherchez l'erreur.  Aucun soucis d'intégration dans la maison pour aucun des 3...Zippy ne tient pas en place et est  une petite bombe montée sur ressorts. Il est maigre mais vu l'énergie qu'il dépense cela ne m'étonne guère lol..et aucun ne semble avoir de pbs  avec les chats...c'est plutot l'un de mes chats qui aurait des pbs avec  les chiens, mais rien qui ne puisse être résolu  :Smile: 

Ce matin, grande cavalcade de tout ce monde dans la neige y compris avec mes 2 loulous (ma petite x caniche de 10 ans est complètement dépassée par ces jeunots et se met volontiers en retrait). Pépin a du tonus a dépenser, par contre Casper semble un peu en retrait et moins enclin à jouer avec les autres ! Mais je l'ai surpris, au cours de notre repas, à léchouiller mon x labrador Cissé alors qu'ils ne se sont découverts qu'en fin de matinée.  :Smile:  Ils ont peu mangé les uns et les autres (mais gd succès des friandises  :Smile: ), bcq bu par contre. 

Priorité une : rendre Casper moins méfiant, moins peureux ... je ne connais rien de son passé ni de ses conditions de vie à Huelva
Priorité deux : remplumer un peu Zippy qui n'a que la peau sur les os ou presque
Priorité trois, mais en bonne voie : guérir définitivement Casper de la Gale qu'il avait contractée en Espagne et qui a manqué lui faire louper le voyage

Une chose est certaine : les loulous en ont ras le bol de la voiture et ne veulent plus y remonter ... et on les comprend

a plus tard  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

Merci Arlette  ::  Mais quelle histoire que  cette confusion entre Casper et Pépin !  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

j'ai failli avoir la même aventure qu'Arlette avec les bodegueras !!! Lol !! qui est Natalie et qui est Letizia .. au départ , j'avais mis le collier pour Natalie à Letizia .. mais heureusement, les bénévoles de cadiz ont été prévoyantes et avaient collées le sphotos de chacune de petites chienne sur les passeports !!!! Bon, Natalie a été rebaptisée Scarlett , elle est scotchée à mes pas et observe tout ce que je fais ..
je ne parviens toujours pas à passer de photos, zut !

----------


## Saint-Georges

Donc celui que tu pensais être Pépin était Casper, Katia, et vice-versa !  :: 
Envoie photos si tu veux, j'essaierai de les poster.

Les voilà   ordi au bord de l'implosion tant elles sont lourdes  ::  






 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci, Saint-georges, voici la petite avec le collier que je lui ai fabriqué avec "amour" fou .. .. je trouve qu'elle a déjà "changé" !! je revois tous ces chiens hier, débarquant du camion, avec l'odeur du refuge, le poil collé, certains maigres ... comme leur vie a basculé et là , sur cette photo, Natalie-Scarlett fait toute précieuse !!!

----------


## Chinooka

> Bon, Natalie a été rebaptisée Scarlett , elle est scotchée à mes pas et observe tout ce que je fais ..


J'espère que ce n'est pas un nom prédestiné et que ta Scarlett sera plus sage que la mienne (anglo) qui est une démolisseuse en chef, rien ne lui résiste  ::  

Lily semble toute jeune ? j'adore son sourire  ::  

Je ne vois plus comment sont Pépin et Casper, au point de les confondre ?  ::  

En tout cas, une nouvelle fois un grand bravo à tous pour ce transport surtout que la météo n'était pas de votre côté !!!

Comment va le bel Hugo de Caroline aujourd'hui ?  ::

----------


## Molochon974

super toutes ces photos... hâte de voir la suite pour ceux qui sont arrivés hier!!  :: 
mais bon, avant les photos, on sait bien qu'il y a plus important: s'occuper des loulous qui viennent d'arriver, alors je patienterai!!!  :: 
merci pour eux tous!
bises tropicales (oui, je sais vous crouler sous la neige, mais moi je sue rien que de taper sur le clavier!! 35 ° toute la journée, 28 ° dans la maison à 21h30 (bah oui, 3h de plus ici) et pas un souffle d'air, 80% d'humidité... je cède ma place à qui veut opur un peu de neige!! ok je sors  ::

----------


## lucky_lucky

Bonjour, avez-vous des nouvelles de Clowy? :-)

----------


## sandrinea

Clowy a été adoptée en Allemagne.

----------


## arlette.vertet

j'ai envoyé les photos à Caroline...vous les aurez peut etre demain  :Smile: 

une question qui me turlupine : mon chien Cissé ne cesse de déchiqueter ses jouets, (ceux catégorisés indéchirables..) mais aussi et surtout ses coussins de son panier (j'en suis au 4è depuis son adoption en novembre) UN TRUC ????  :Smile:

----------


## sylviemarie

Bravissimo pour ces sauvetages et ces photos du bonheur.
Arlette, les seuls jouets indestructibles que j'ai trouvé à ce jour sont les KONG noirs sinon Looky (et Ada est bien partie pour idem) me les déchiquette tous, elle pèle même les balles de tennis de leur tissu jaune!
Pour les coussins, itou, les deux filles et Képhren les bouffent si je les laisse quand on part. Looky et képhren m'en ont déchiré deux dits increvables plein de billes de polystyrène, on a mis deux jours à tout ramasser!! certains chiens n'ont pas connu ça en refuge et cela (le côté mou) les inquiète, soit ils s'amusent avec.Leurs plaids sont déjà troués ainsi que les serviettes éponge, mais bon...

----------


## Chinooka

> Looky et képhren m'en ont déchiré deux dits increvables plein de billes de polystyrène, on a mis deux jours à tout ramasser!!


Excuse-moi mais...  ::   Celle-là, les miens ne me l'ont jamais faite  ::  et pourtant...   ::

----------


## Molochon974

Arlette, pas de trucs magiques... j'ai 5 chiens tous récupérés de la rue à La Réunion, depuis 3 ans... certains sont plus destructeurs que d'autres... coussins, canapé (gloups...  :: ), jouets... Seul le KONG fait de la résistance!!
Le comportementaliste canin qui bosse avec nous à l'asso nous dit souvent qu'un chien récupéré d'un refuge, de la rue ou d'une maltraitance, passera par une période d'adolescence (et ce, quel que soit son âge) car il n'a plus à s'occuper de sa survie, il devient quelque part insouciant et redevient chiot dans sa tête, même s'il est adulte depuis longtemps!!! Et ça peut durer un moment...
Un des miens continue au bout de 2 ans à détruire tout ce qui passe.. ::  mais vu son passé, je sais que ça lui restera, et je lui pardonne!
Courage Arlette!!!

----------


## sylviemarie

Oui , Chinooka, dits indéchirables!!!!François a ronflé pendant 2 jours, ces micro-billes de polystyrène sont électrostatiques, elles se collaient sur l'aspi, sur nos doigts....On aurait dit qu'il avait neigé sur la salle à manger/salon. Ils ont déchiré leur très grand puis celui plus petit de KIKI, je les avais achetés 180 euros les 2 donc, ils ont housse de couette pliées roulées dans des plaids géants en polaire sur des tapis rien qu'à eux.
mais console-toi Arlette, je n'ai plus de penderie en bois mais des casiers en métal, je ne compte plus mes trousses, cartables voire copies d'élèves déchirées qd j'étais prof. Looky a même réussi à ouvrir une penderie et déchirer des fringues à moi uniquement! Elle a plié mon tél portable, la carte bleue de François, bouffer mon escalier en chêne. Mirka a plié notre téléphone (elle ne supportait pas la sonnerie) et j'en suis à 6 paires de chaussures (Looky).
Avec Képhren, elle a déchiqueté mon canapé en cuir (tout neuf).
Teddy ma 1ère boboss s'était fait les tapisseries et les dos en cannages de mes chaises.
Et toutes les fois en notre absences bien sûr! 
Le positif: Eddy beauceron adopté à 6 ans, Kiki trouvé en sale état il y a 10 ans à 5 ans environ n'ont jamais rien abimé.
Le pire: le jour où Eddy est mort , je n'avais que lui comme animal , en plus du monstrueux chagrin , si tu savais comme ses poils de partout et ses grosses traces de patounes m'ont manqué. 
Aujourd'hui je sais que nous ne sommes que de passages, ce n'est que du matériel, eux sont tellement heureux de vivre enfin après des années , pour certains, d'oubli en cage. J'ai donc changé mes meubles , on met à l'abri tous les coussins de fauteuil quand on part, je ne laisse rien traîner (Képhren est fétichiste et adore me piquer une de mes fringues, s'il en trouve une pour faire dodo dessus).
Ah, vivre entourée de sa petite meute pleine d'amour , ça vaut bien ça (de plus fous rire assurés quand tu arrives et que tu les vois, assez fiers finalement, style: "t'as-vu, on a bien rigolé", langue sur le côté, frétillant du croupion...)

----------


## arlette.vertet

et bien voyez vous, pour avoir eu bon nombre de chiens, chats et chevaux, je  n'avais jamais eu à déplorer de dégâts de ce genre avec les précédents loulous ou poilus. Je me retrouve avec un chien destructeur (joyeusement destructeur devrai je dire  :: ) et deux chats parfaitement maladroits. Je n'ai pas l'habitude, mais je sens que je vais vite apprendre à pallier à tout cela lol. Mon époux est moins patient par contre et si je veux garder mes petits jeunes il va falloir trouver une solution de compromis  :Smile: 
J'ai envoyé les photos à Caroline, j'attends qu'elle les mette en ligne. Par contre, pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas vu, elle a mis en ligne la vidéo de l'arrivée des loulous sur la page FB de l'évènement : 
http://www.facebook.com/events/13258...t_mall_comment 
ainsi qu'un commentaire sur le blog de UHDG

----------


## terra

Arlette. vertet ....MERCI pour ces infos c magique j'en ai les larmes aux yeux ( j'ai piqué le face de bouc de mon fils pour aller voir la vidéo ) ...

----------


## Tachka

Je n'ai pas FB!  :Frown:

----------


## Saint-Georges

@Tachka
moi non plus, mais page accessible quand même. Cliquez !
Ci-dessous lien vers le diaporama  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps85q...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Tachka

Merci- Les larmes d'émotion ont été au rendez-vous......

----------


## astings

Et bien voilà, je pleure tant cette vidéo m'a émue. Merci à Caroline de l'avoir mis en ligne. C'est merveilleux de les savoir heureux après tant de souffrance. Espérons que les autres auront aussi cette chance.

----------


## miclo

que c'est émouvant de les voir sur le sol français et sauvés !! Sandy n'est pas très grande !! ils sont tous superbes !!
 maintenant on attend encore pleins de nouvelles sur leur vie et leurs.......... bétises  ::

----------


## breton67

merci pour la vidéo j en pleure de joie de voir ces chiens en sécurité ,des larmes aussi de regrets de ne plus pouvoir adopter 
j éspere que ces images décideront des personnes de coeur qui n ont qu un ou deux chiens a faire le pas pour sortir les malheureux qui sont restés sur place 
merci a tous a ceux qui se sont tellement impliqués et aux adoptants , a qui je souhaite de merveilleux moments avec ces rescapés  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## titourse

Plein d'émotion , que du bonheur !!  :: Merci pour les super nouvelles

----------


## cherchi

Tant d'émotion en regardant cette vidéo !comment ne pas pleurer c'est que du bonheur pour ces loulous qui viennent d'arriver :: N'oublions pas les autres qui sont restés là bas  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Je pense que les poids et les tailles si ils étaient connus pourraint être aidants car je trouve (voir Gretel et mon Ada) qu'ils font beaucoup plus grands et imposants en photos. Gretel faisait la taille d'un labrador en fait et si Maryline et Grâce sont ses soeurs, elles doivent être idem alors que sur les photos ont diraient des tailles de patou ou presque. Ca peut changer la donne pour des gens qui se tâtent.

----------


## arlette.vertet

voilà  mon petit Casper, qui a peur de tout, qui est un soumis et qui s'est  fait mordre 3 fois déjà par mon gros Cissé. Question de territoire, de  respect des règles. C'est le père léchouilles principalement avec moi,  la seule nana de la maison au milieu de 4 garçons  :Smile: 

voici  le petit Zippy, pris en photo devant la cheminée de la cuisine : pour  vous donner une idée de sa taille. Une tête de bébé sur un corps  maigrichon..;mais quelle détente dans le jardin  ::  adorable aussi mais  qui vient d'être récemment stérilisé ce qui perturbe aussi mon Cissé qui  essaie de le monter lol

C'est officiel maintenant, je peux le dire :
PEPIN qui était adopté par Marie lise, et qui habite à 30 kms de chez moi, a eu par erreur CASPER dimanche soir et moi PEPIN...Le lundi matin nous avons donc fait échange. Mais il se trouve que PEPIN a du mal à vivre en appartement (c'est la taille setter) et CASPER est un peu martyrisé par mon CISSE, (quoique la journée se soit bien passée, et que CASPER a perdu son air de martyr). Il a été convenu après bien sur avis et accord de Caroline de refaire l'échange inverse. CASPER va chez Marie Lise et je prends PEPIN !
J'ai très mal au coeur, car je me suis déjà attachée à CASPER et lui à nous, (idem pour marie lise) mais je crois que pour le bien de tout le monde et surtout des loulous, cet arrangement est le meilleur. Et puis je reste marraine de CASPER et je pourrais aller le voir sans problème  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Je n'arrive pas à voir les photos d'Arlette  :Confused:

----------


## astings

Moi non plus  ::

----------


## saïma

Edit

----------


## miclo

ah les belles photos   ::  alors quiest ce chien noir sur la première photo Casper ou Pépin ? il a un poil magnifique !!

----------


## arlette.vertet

pour le moment je n'ai mis que les photos de CASPER....en fait cela me fend le coeur de m'en séparer, mais ce soir j'ai eu la trouille de ma vie quand mon CISSE l'a attaqué : j'ai cru qu'il allait le broyer ou l'égorger et j'ai eu bcq de mal à lui faire lâcher prise. Je sais qu'il ne vaut pas mieux intervenir, mais comme je m'en sépare à contrecur demain, je me suis dit que cela n'avait pas d'importance et qu'au moins il arriverait entier chez Marie Lise  :Smile: 
Pour la nuit, on a été obligé de monter un système de séparation pour éviter les rencontres fâcheuses . Déjà la nuit dernière les deux anciens d'un côté, les deux jeunes de l'autre..et c'est vrai que Casper est le plus jeune : 13 mois 
voici PEPIN, mais d'autres photos suivront demain ou après demain

----------


## astings

ça y est, je vois les photos  ::   c'est génial de les voir chez vous. Casper a effectivement "toute la misère du monde sur lui "mais ça va vite lui passer chez Marie lise. Il va être chouchouté et vous, vous allez chouchouter Pépin si j'ai bien compris.  Tout ce petit monde va être heureux et c'est l'essentiel  :: . Arlette, si c'est possible , on aime tout plein de photos du bonheur   :: .

----------


## Chinooka

Et Cissé avait bien accepté Pépin ? Ils sont beaux ces deux petits noirauds !

----------


## chienssansfamille

Blague .... :: 



Prête gracieusement les services d'une "entreprise" de démolition arrivée Dimanche .. fine équipe, toujours dispo .. dès le matin, toujours en forme et tonique .... pas de RTT, pas de vacances, ni d'heures sups !!!  seulement quelques gourmandises et éventuellement des dodos dans le lit, sous la couette ! Efficacité assurée...

----------


## miclo

faut les comprendre, les journées sont longues, il faut s'occuper  ::  , ils sont adorables tous les deux. Leur donner de très gros nonos à ronger .

----------


## chienssansfamille

EuHHHHH  les journées sont longues .. mais ils m'occupent TOUTE la journée .. du matin au soir ! sont arrivées toutes timides et réservées mais n'ont pas mis longtemps à se "dégourdir " !!! elles jouent ensemble comme des folles, courrent à toutes pattes dans le jardin mais jamais fatiguées .... j'ai tiré le "gros lot" espagnol , je crois  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

Bravo chienssansfamille pour les photos de la fine équipe espagnole  :Pom pom girl: 

Donc "échange" de Casper et Pépin  :Smile:  Entente Cissé et Pépin OK Arlette ?

----------


## astings

Chienssansfamille,vous n'avez pas compris qu'ils vous refont la déco gratis et à leur gout  :: 
En tout cas, ils sont à croquer  :: .

----------


## miclo

il faut que jeunesse se passe. Une fois vieux, on angoisse .....

----------


## chienssansfamille

Une chose est sûre.. ça n'arrête jamais !!





des nouvelles de Casper-Pépin ??....

----------


## arlette.vertet

Ce matin, échange effectif de CASPER et PEPIN...ce dernier s'entend très bien avec CISSE et ne se laisse pas faire par le petit ZIPPY qui va bientôt être le chef mm s'il est le plus petit  :Smile: . CASPER est sauf et je pense qu'il va apprécier sa tranquillité au côté d'un vieux pépère de 15 ans et d'un chat avec lequel il n'a aucun problème. Nous étions Marie Lise et moi mm fort émues de cet échange, mais nous ne sommes qu'à 30 kms l'une de l'autre aussi sommes nous promises de nous envoyer photos, coucous et de faire des visites de temps en temps. En réalité, CASPER ressemble bcq à PEPIN en plus petit format : mm bouille attendrissante  :Smile: 
Je n'ai qu'un seul problème : arriver à faire rentrer ZIPPY dans la maison après être allé dehors. On croirait qu'il veut profiter du jardin au maximum. Je suis obligée d'utiliser des ruses de sioux pour y arriver car je ne veux pas les laisser dans le jardin sans surveillance et les loulous n'ont pas l'air de se rendre compte...QUE CA CAILLE DEHORS..lol
Quand ils seront bien habitués, que je serais sure que la clôture tiendra bon, que l'un ou l'autre n'aura pas l'intention de creuser un tunnel de sortie et qu'il fera meilleur ce sera la belle vie pour eux : cuisine toujours ouverte sur le jardin...une super niche quoi  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

Alors parfait pour Casper et Pépin !  Ainsi que pour Zippy et sa super niche  :: 
Et pour le super duo auvergnat de Chienssansfamille  ::

----------


## breton67

bravo a toutes deux Arlette et Marie lise cela n a pas du etre evident vu que l attachement s installe tres vite 
vous avez fait passer le bonheur des loulous avant tout  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Bravo, Arlette !! Comme quoi la méprise du départ n'était pas dûe qu'au hasard !!! il faut croire au destin ....
Je plaisante mais quel bonheur de voir ces petits aussi heureux après les épreuves qu'ils ont traversés..... franchement, ce sont de grands moments de bonheur et d'extase de les voir découvrir la vie, le confort et l'amour ... ça veut bien quelques bêtises ! Une expérience humaine irremplaçable, pour celles ou ceux qui hésitent .... c'est une grande aventure de vie !
Cet après-midi, sous le soleil.. voici Lily qui fait la connaissance des oies ! une rencontre au sommet ...
_

"Maman a bien fait de les enfermer ces grosse dames.... ont pas l'air commode et sont bien plus grandes que moi !!!!"_

----------


## saïma

sympa la photo ! c'est vrai qu'il y a de quoi réfléchir en voyant ces oies ;-)))

merci pour le petit Casper et bravo pour Zippy avec Pépin et Cissé !!

----------


## sylviemarie

Quelles jolies aventures chez les unes et les autres (et belles photos). Pour Pépin et Casper, on va dire qu'ils ont transité en FA et que le destin a bien fait les choses car 30km c'est la porte à côté quand on en a fait 2000!
Pour les destruction, ça va apprendre l'ordre dans beaucoup de foyers, lol!
Ici, on a donné depuis 2002 avec l'arrivée de ma chiot beauceronne et on s'est quand même fait avoir comme des débutants avec Looky, Mirka et Képhren. Comme quoi!
Quelques photos de la belle Ada:

----------


## sylviemarie

Ada rigole!
Ada majorette!
Looky en 1er plan, Ada derrière en mode "on surveille".
Ada qui parcourt son jardin (chez nous à la maison de Saint Étienne)

----------


## sylviemarie

Prises à l'instant:
Ada et son jouet gardé par le grand Képhren (20 mois demain et 39 kg)
Képhen et son harem, toujours Ada à gauche et Looky, bien installée à droite.

----------


## arlette.vertet

bon, je me demande si mon Cissé n'est pas un brin raciste envers les loulous noirs...il a attaqué 2 fois PEPIN ce soir, mais comme celui-ci est aussi grand que lui, il y a eu echange de prise de gueule. Mais que lui prend il, alors qu'il a été 3 ans en FA sans problème notoire. Que se passe t il ? je ne sais plus quoi faire d'autant que l'on doit partir jeudi prochain en vacances, en laissant notre trio (on emmène la vieille de 10 ans car habituée aux longs voyages) aux mains de retraités qui viennent garder notre maison et l'ensemble de nos animaux. S'ils doivent faire face à ce genre de conflit, je n'ose imaginer leurs réactions...help!

----------


## miclo

les premiers jours sont parfois difficiles, les habitudes sont un peu perturbées, le territoire envahi !! une bonne prise de gueule et tout va sans doute rentrer dans l'ordre. Il faut mettre la hierarchie en place.
Chez moi avec des petites "teinges", il faut 2 à 3 jours et tout le monde s'accepte.

----------


## chienssansfamille

Arlette, une suggestion peut-être donner le Rescue (des Fleurs de Bach) à Cisse, qui apparemment, est perturbé par l'arrivée des nouveaux qui "contrarient" son équilibre ... il ne sait plus ou se positionner par rapport aux arrivants ...  Le Rescue est souvent efficace sur les chocs émotionnels , juste pour passer le cap.

Ce soir, j'ai revu Anca avec beaucoup d'émotion. Je l'avais laissée Dimanche soir puisque adoptée par ma fille ... Elle tremblait, avait l'air complètement terrorisée, l'oeil un peu hagard ... et ce soir, c'est une Anca joyeuse et frétillante qui est venue à ma rencontre.. belle, épanouie et visiblement heureuse. Incroyable cette métamorphose en quelques jours ..... une vision de bonheur ! J'en ai eu les larmes aux yeux.

----------


## sylviemarie

Arlette, ici, depuis 3 semaines Looky et Ada ont eu 2 explications orageuses, 1 fois en laisse et une fois au moment de monter en voiture, elles ont pris une baffe toutes les deux chaque fois. Observe tes chiens, la dispute ne vient pas comme ça: le font-ils quand ils sont seuls,quand tu es là, quand c'est l'heure de la bouffe, pour un jouet, Cissé veut-il gérer les déplacements de l'autre loulou, lequel passe les portes en premier, que fais-tu quand Cissé veut gérer? 
Si Cissé est le dominant et que tu le disputes quand il remet son copain en place , tu as faux. Si c'est l'inverse et que tu défends cissé, tu as faux. Le dominant est celui qui passe en premier mais c'est ténu, parfois un est dominant dans certaines situations et l'autre dans d'autres. le tout est qu'ils pigent qu'ils n'y a pas de bagarre quand tu es là. 
Pour moi, j'ai merdé les deux fois car elles ne se connaissaient pas, maintenant au moindre grognement je n'ai qu'à les regarder en bombant le torse   avec un non très sourd (pas crier) et tout stop. Du coup je les retrouve couchées côte à côte!!! 
Je n'ai pas le choix, je les laisse tous les quatre ensemble et fais comme si Ada était là depuis toujours, elles ont trouvé leur équilibre et jouent ensemble.

----------


## arlette.vertet

les pbs se passent surtout le soir, au moment du repas ou tout de suite après...on le sait, on essaie de s'interposer par un non ferme surtout qd on voit Cissé s'approcher de Pépin avec la ferme intention de lui faire sa "fête". Pépin grogne qd Cissé s'approche mais se tapit au fond de son panier. Il faut dire que Cissé a décidé que tous les paniers lui appartenaient, et Pépin, oh crime de lèse majesté, se promène de l'un à l'autre..ce qui forcément ne plait pas au vieux. Mais il y a un autre paramètre : zippy a été castré récemment et cela doit le sentir car Casper n'arrête pas de vouloir le monter. Or est ce qu'il ne considère pas Pépin (comme Casper d'ailleurs) comme un rival sur une chasse gardée ? alors qu'ils sont tous stérilisés et Cissé depuis un moment.!!!
Zippy est également une petite peste : il saute sur tout ce qui bouge et cela ne plait pas non plus à Pépin : le pauvre, quelle galère pour le moment pour lui 
Je vais essayer les produits bios préconisés par Katia et prier pour que tout s'arrange avant notre départ de la semaine prochaine

----------


## chienssansfamille

Oui Arlette, essayez tout de suite le Griffonia. Je joins même du Magnésium marin à ma Galga (prédatrice dominante !) avec un résultat assez impressionnant/. il n'y a aucune contre-indication à les utiliser même sur le long terme, ce sont des produits naturels (le Griffonia est une plante) , vu le poids de Cissé , une dose matin et soir de griffonia + magnésium, c 'est ce qu'il faut. Ces produits seront une aide, en complément de votre intervention sur le comportement de vos loulous.

----------


## titourse

Il est vrai que l'arrivée de nouveaux loulous pertube parfois les anciens...Cissé se sent peut-etre menacé dans sa place de dominant?
J'ai une petite croisée coton qui est de ce genre . Quand arrive un nouveau , je fais surtout attention à ne pas le privilégier , à faire passer ma dominante avant, pour les caresses ou la bouffe... Il y a eu une période où elle perdait les pédales et attaquait ma labrador (suite à l'arrivée d'un petite chienne) : j'ai du acheté une museliere et je lui  mettais à chaque fois qu'elle attaquait .Elle a tres vite fait le lien :j'attaque=je suis punie , et maintenant elle stoppe des que je lui dis :"attention à la museliere!"
Courage Arlette , ce n'est pas simple....
Sinon pour Alen , je suis vraiment tombée sur une perle : pas de saletés dans la maison , pas de destruction...Un amour

----------


## sylviemarie

Arlette, comment procèdes-tu pour les repas? Qui mange en premier, entre eux et vous puis entre eux. ici, je sers Looky en 1er comme d'hab, en tenant Ada par le collier car elle y mettrait le nez, puis Ada en n°2, mon vieux Kiki et Képhren et je les surveille. Un NON si Ada qui mange très vite s'approche des gamelles réussit à la stopper.
Si c'est Cissé qui cherche c'est que quelque chose a changé pour lui. Peut-être les servir loin des heures de vos repas, Cissé en premier et les autres à part, après encore en les séparant.
Pour les lits, ici, ils se les partagent donc cela n'a pas changé les miens, de plus si les filles se la pètent un peu (plus de grosses intimidations à déplorer), Képhren s'interpose et elles repartent ds leur coin.  Il est très aidant par son calme et sa bonté mon fiston.
Un seul lit est tabou, le fauteuil vert de looky mais comme Ada a les fesses trop lourdes ou les pattes trop petites pour y sauter tout va bien.Elles ont même de belles périodes d'entente mais cela fait 3 semaines passées ensemble quand même. Pour autant, quand ils forment meute, il faut toujours être vigilents comme avec les enfants finalement. Ca va le faire, les copines te donnent de bons tuyaux

----------


## arlette.vertet

je respecte ce qui semble être leur hiérarchie et je leur donne leur  repas toujours après le nôtre. En premier CISSE, puis ZIPPY car il a du  caractère lui aussi, ensuite et pour finir PEPIN et ABSINTHE; ils  sortent les uns après les autres quand ils ont fini et dehors cela se  passe bien, sauf que je dois accompagner PEPIN et qu'il se colle à moi  en mettant ses deux pattes sur mes épaules comme pour demander une  protection. Je fais rentrer CISSE en premier et je l'isole dans la pièce  pour laisser le temps aux autres de rentrer à leur tour, sans stresser.  Cette fin de soirée a vu PEPIN et CISSE côte à côte à m'attendre  derrière la porte de la cuisine. Je prends soin, pour le moment de  toujours caresser Cissé d'abord, de le flatter, et ensuite une petite  caresse à Pépin, en mm temps qu'à Absinthe et Zippi qui saute partout  :Smile: 
Bien  sur, on m'a conseillé d'ignorer leur bagarre et de même quitter la  pièce quand cela arrive (en fait 2 fois depuis hier matin). Par contre,  ce que je trouve très étrange c'est que qd ils se sont découverts lundi  matin et après un petit grognement mutuel, cela s'était super bien passé  et PEPIN n'était pas du tout stressé dans la maison comme il peut  l'être depuis hier quand je l'ai récupéré. J'en perds mon latin !

Bagarre à l'instant alors que nous n'étions pas dans la pièce : nous ne sommes pas intervenus et PEPIN a arraché un petit bout d'oreille de CISSE... celui ci a pas mal saigné et PEPIN n'a pas du tout l'air abattu..calmement couché dans son panier et sans blessure pour sa part...ils se sont séparés d'eux mêmes !

En accord avec la famille, nous allons emmener Cissé avec nous dans le jura et on va laisser les 2 nouveaux avec la petite caniche : cela leur laissera le temps de trouver leur place, au calme. Quand nous reviendrons, Cissé sera le dernier arrivé et j'espère qu'il sera moins vindicatif. Si vous avez d'autres idées plus lumineuses ?

----------


## sylviemarie

Il faut demander à Sandrinéa , je ne suis pas spécialiste et elle connaît super bien les animaux mais je dirais que Pépin ne réclame pas ta protection en te mettant les pattes sur les épaules mais qu'il cherche à dominer (normalement poser une patte sur le maître sur les épaules notamment peut signifier cela) et peut être   que cela irrite Cissé.Pépin le fait-il avec ton mari?
Bon point, ils se sont séparés d'eux-mêmes, la hiérarchie semble se mettre en place. Regarde qui passe les portes en premier cela peut te donner une idée, le 1er est le dominant pour l'autre.
Sinon, il me semble que tu fais bien tout comme il le faut.
Moi, ce matin j'y ai laissé une tongue (elles me servent de pantoufles à l'intérieur). Je les laisse en bas de l'escalier la nuit et le matin quand François se lève pour aller bosser je les fais descendre de la chambre (juste pour dodo la nuit) et ils restent en bas le temps que je me lève.Et ce matin, ma tongue y a laissé sa peau. Ce qui m'a fait de la peine c'est que quand j'ai fait ma grosse voix en demandant qui avait fait ça, en montrant ma tongue, Ada s'est couchée en position de soumission. Je n'ai plus rien dit (j'étais supposée être fâchée ) mais une demi-heure plus tard, je lui ai expliqué qu'on ne tapait pas un loulou pour une bêtise et que jamais plus de sa vie, elle ne recevrait de coups. Ma pauvrette n'a pas du avoir une enfance sereine.Pourtant c'est un amour.
Par contre, suis preneuse conseil, parfois elle tête sa couverture (un petit coin), je lu dis non, mais que cela signifie t il?

----------


## titourse

Arlette : si les problèmes persistent , tu peux demander de l'aide à un comportementaliste .
Sylvie-Marie : j'ai une chatte qui tête tout le temps et apparemment , c'est parce qu'elle a été  sevrée trop tôt..

----------


## arlette.vertet

> Il faut demander à Sandrinéa , je ne suis pas spécialiste et elle connaît super bien les animaux mais je dirais que Pépin ne réclame pas ta protection en te mettant les pattes sur les épaules mais qu'il cherche à dominer (normalement poser une patte sur le maître sur les épaules notamment peut signifier cela) et peut être   que cela irrite Cissé.Pépin le fait-il avec ton mari?


en fait, il se lève sur les pattes arrière et se cache la tête sous notre bras. Il l'a fait régulièrement chez Marie lise et nous le fait un peu aussi, mais juste dans le jardin, car tous les bruits lui font peur. C'est vraiment une recherche de réconfort

J'ai eu Sandrinea qui m'a donné quelques conseils : eviter qu'ils se croisent dans un lieu fermé, et les séparer pour les repas et pour la nuit...ce qu'on a déjà essayé de faire, on va voir demain  :Smile: 
là, malade (grippe malgré vaccin) alors je suis ko
bye et merci à toutes celles qui me répondent : j'ai trop mal au crâne pour relire les posts avant

----------


## arlette.vertet

voici ma meute...et je précise..pas encore celle de mon époux  :: 


lors  d'une balade il y a 15 j voici mon gros CISSE (abandonné 2 fois, en FA  pdt 2 ans et adopté en novembre) et ma petite ABSINTHE de 10 ans (pas  moi qui ai choisi son nom  ::  qu'on a eu à ses 1 an car elle était  martyrisée et menacée de mort) 

PEPIN  qui vient de se prendre de "gueule" avec CISSE, mais là seulement de  voix et de grognements..ils ne se sont pas touchés...en fait la tension  monte au moment de l'heure du repas...aussi, à partir, de 19h, procédons  nous à une séparation des lieux..question d'organisation  :Smile:  PEPIN est  un chien extrêmement doux et tranquille, mais un peu peureux..dès qu'une  voiture passe devant la maison quand il est dans le jardin (et c'est  une impasse donc pas trop de circulation lol) il se précipite dans la  maison. Calme et posé et en mm temps un loulou qui n'aime pas qu'on lui  cherche des poux dans la tête..Cissé est en train de l'apprendre à ses  dépends : une morsure près de l'oeil, une morsure sur l'oreille et  Pépin..;rien  :Smile: 

Petit  ZIPPY commence à avoir moins peur de nous et daigne rentrer dans la  maison quand on lui ouvre la porte. Il adore les câlins et a tendance à  moins sauter quand on arrive près de lui
Aujourd'hui, beau temps  froid, aussi ont ils pu profiter du jardin et se dépenser. Zippy et  Pépin se coursent volontiers dans le jardin, mais Cissé qui essaie de  les rattraper va me demander sous peu de le mettre au régime  :: . Il a fait du gras pdt l'hiver et je vais devoir réduire les doses car il était bcq moins enveloppé en novembre.
PS : l'envoi du message sans photo est du à rescue qui bug..;désolée  :Smile:

----------


## astings

On ne vois toujours pas les photos. ::

----------


## breton67

idem pour les photos 
courage Arlette

----------


## saïma

magnifique votre meute !!! ils sont tous plus beaux les uns que les autres !!!


un beige, un brun, un noir et un gris ! ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Très belle famille, Arlette .... Pépin est vraiment magnifique, une magnifique robe noire .. mais le plus touchant , je crois c'est le Prince Zippy, ce petit corps encore si maigre, ses grands yeux et ses grandes oreilles .; il est vraiment craquant. j'avais trouvé aussi, dans la voiture, qu'il avait un air doux de bébé, un joli petit "renard" ! quel plaisir de les voir dans le confort, loin du refuge...  ::

----------


## miclo

magnifique Pepin !! il a une robe  ::  et un poil long !! ce que l'on ne voyait pas sur sa photo d'Huelva. Petit Zippy est trop mignon avec ses grandes oreilles, (xpodenco ?)  belle famille nombreuse . Que du bonheur pour ceux là.Cisse est un labrador, pourtant on dit qu'ils sont très calmes et gentils.

----------


## arlette.vertet

oui un labrador sans histoire, calme et adorable jusqu'à l'arrivée de CASPER et PEPIN..; cela se passe très bien avec Zippy. Va comprendre..ce matin re bataille, mais c'est toujours Cissé qui est blessé principalement autour des yeux, ce qui m'embête qd même, même si c'est lui qui cherche

----------


## sandrinea

Je ne partage pas l'opinion de ceux qui disent de laisser faire: je pense au contraire qu'il faut leur apprendre à respecter des règles. 
La 1ère, c'est de ne pas se bagarrer. Chez moi, quand cela grogne, c'est NON et je propose une sortie dans le jardin. Le 1er parti y fait son tour, puis le 2nd quand le 1er veut rentrer, histoire de se changer les idées.

Au besoin, un petit coup de journal sur les fesses en plus du NON, cela ne fait pas mal, mais ça vexe ...

----------


## arlette.vertet

effectivement, c'est aussi ce que j'ai fait ce matin, après. Cissé venait tourner autour de Pépin, et avec un NON très ferme et le "coucher panier" la tension est redescendue. Après petite sortie alternée dans le jardin pour profiter du soleil. Pendant le temps de sieste (que je n'ai pas réussie à faire !) séparation des protagonistes afin que tout soit tranquille
Le problème est que Cissé ne prévient pas qd il attaque : c'est impulsif et cela surprend tout le monde et Pépin. Il l'a dans le nez, comme on dit, et on ne voit pas pourquoi parce que Pépin ne semble rien faire qui puisse faire croire qu'il le menace en quoi que ce soit. Il est simplement couché dans son panier ! ?

Ah, comme on dit, ça occupe, ces petites bébêtes lol

----------


## breton67

bravo pour les photos  :: ils sont tous beaux les deux premiers et les derniers :: 
tu as une bien jolie "famille" meme s il y a encore de mauvais moments ,que je te souhaite de maitriser bien vite c est vrai que la puce a un peu d une renarde ,quand a Pépin ce poilllllllllllllllllll  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Comme sandrinéa, défendu de se battre et c'est non dès que ça grogne. 
Quelle belle journée, chez nous, il y a du soleil et les loulous ont alterné sorties jardin et bain de soleil sous la véranda fermée qui est bien chaude (cela devait rappeler l'Espagne à Ada). Les filles étaient même couchées côte à côte et elles ont joué au jardin au moins une heure ce matin avec Képhren aussi.
Il y a 3 semaines que poupette est ici et on dirait qu'elle est née ici. Elle revient parfois du jeu pour venir me faire un câlin et repart jouer avec les autres. François est tout à fait conquis par sa dernière fille, elle est rusée la coquine.Ce n'est que du bonheur et je béni le destin qui m'a fait aller sur ce post même si je m'inquiète beaucoup pour ceux qui restent, surtout Dallas, Grâce et Maryline.

----------


## arlette.vertet

Je crois que je vais faire appel à un comportementaliste, car je pense  que c'est la peur de PEPIN (et avant de CASPER) qui génère de  l'agressivité chez CISSE. Cela ne s'arrange pas et je suis obligée de  les séparer physiquement et de faire en sorte qu'ils ne se croisent  nullement. PEPIN est en tout point adorable, mais il a PEUR DE TOUT et  je dirais, même de son ombre ! Le soir, c'est la panique quand on le  sort...mm dans le jardin je dois lui mettre la laisse, sinon il va se  tapir dans un coin, et "bonjour pour le retrouver" (noir dans noir!!!).  Aujourd'hui grand vent : j'ai du le prendre là aussi à la laisse pour  l'obliger à aller faire ses besoins, sinon retour panier maison sans  rien faire. Il a 15 mois, il ne joue pas, dort dans son panier, court  très peu dans le jardin et reste coller à mes basques en permanence :  pas normal tout cela, et cela doit perturber CISSE, comme cela commence à  perturber ma chienne et mm ZIPPY (celui-là, on va l'adopter, mon mari  n'est pas contre  :Smile: )

je les ai pris tous les deux en FA (tous frais payés bien sur) car j'avais peur de la réaction de ma vieille chienne. Je n'imaginais pas que le pb viendrait de cissé lui qui a été habitué à vivre avec d'autres chiens pdt 2 ans en FA. ZIPPY va rester avec nous car il est en tout point adorable et ne prend pas bcq de place

----------


## titourse

Pas facile de gérer une meute... Mais je pense vraiment que le comportementaliste peut aider...Allez courage Arlette!

----------


## breton67

ton diagnostic n est peut etre pas mauvais du tout Arlette , va savoir en effet ce que la peur de Pépin qui est bien sur perçue par les autres peut déclencher sur ton loulou 
bon courage

----------


## sandrinea

Je ne sais pas si un comportementaliste vous aiderait, Arlette. 

PEPIN réagit tout à fait normalement comme un animal maintenu en captivité dans la promiscuité des cages où certains de ses congénères ont connu la mort lors des bagarres. Depuis son plus jeune âge, sa peur lui a permis de survivre en s'approchant probablement prudemment des points d'eau comme de nourriture et évitant les chiens agressifs.

Actuellement, tout est nouveau pour lui: Cissé, votre jardin, votre famille etc ... 

Je reçois beaucoup de chiens comme lui en provenance d'Espagne. 
Je pense qu'il faut lui laisser le temps de s'adapter en réflechissant comme il ressent: quand il devait y avoir du vent en Andalousie, il devait se réfugier dans son abri et ne plus bouger. Être dans un jardin, c'est être exposé. Vous avez remarqué qu'un animal apeuré rase les murs. 
Vous devez représenter son guide vers la vie que vous lui offrez où tout est nouveau: le caresser, le promener, lui apprendre que son panier n'est pas celui de Cissé, qu'effectivement le vent peut effrayer donc on abrège la sortie, on rassure.

Éthologue de formation, je travaille tous mes sauvages en binôme avec un animal de la même espèce bien dans sa tête et rassurant.
Par exemple, vous repérez que Pépin à peur du vent, n'hésitez pas à faire une courte promenade avec un chien bien dans sa tête qui lui montrera que lui n'a pas peur (donc pas de raison pour lui d'avoir peur). 

Quand on éduque, il ne faut jamais attendre des résultats rapides car l'animal est en apprentissage et ce n'est pas parce qu'il lui faut plus longtemps pour assimiler qu'il n'y arrivera pas. C'est simplement que son intelligence lui a appris à s'adapter à un contexte différent et qu'il réfléchit à la façon de changer de comportement sans se mettre en danger.

Les séances d'apprentissage pour surmonter les appréhensions doivent toujours être courtes et gardez en mémoire un principe essentiel: Rome ne s'est pas faite en un jour. Ce qui vous semble les échecs d'un jour vous conduiront aux succès de demain  :: 

Parlez beaucoup, d'une voix douce et posée, parfois ferme, car l'ouie des chiens est très fine, (ne jamais crier) des phrases courtes avec des mots facilement identifiables: c'est bien, stop, NON. 
Je ruse pour le rappel avec le bruit des sachets plastiques (comme ceux des bonbons): quand mes chiens entendent ce bruit, ils savent qu'une knakis ball (l'arme ultime  ::  pour apprivoiser les traumas car on peut facilement la lancer dans le périmètre de sécurité de ceux qui n'osent manger à la main ). Cela m'évite de m'égosiller et le résultat est beaucoup plus probant.

PEPIN a besoin que vous le rassuriez et le guidiez vers le Bonheur dont certains aspects l'impressionnent encore.

Concernant CISSÉ, le principe de séparation momentanée lui permet également de s'habituer sans heurt. Continuez à le rassurer sur l'affection que vous lui portez, même si les postures agressives sont assorties systématiquement d'un NON.

Pour de grands traumas (qui s'urinent dessus de peur en voyant un humain), il me faut un mois pour qu'ils vivent confortablement dans un coin de la maison, deux mois pour qu'ils m'y intègrent et 6 mois pour être à l'aise au point de s'exprimer en remuant la queue, en mangeant en ma présence, en aboyant pour garder ce qui est devenu LEUR maison.

Même ce petit pod, complètement trauma après avoir subit ces tortures:

 

vit maintenant ainsi à la maison:

 

On y arrive toujours  ::  Vous allez y arriver!  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Arlette, si cela peut vous aider:
Mon Képhren pourtant fils de champion, venant d'un élevage plus que sérieux est arrivé chez nous après 4 mois de rêve chez ses éleveurs. je suis allée le chercher chez eux, nous y avons passé le W-end et j'ai vu un chiot charmant, sociable, curieux en ballade, il avait fait l'école des chiots avec succès... Puis la 1ère nuit chez eux, j'ai voulu absolument le prendre dans notre chambre pour qu'il s'habitue (il y avait Looky et Kiki aussi) et il a eu très peur de cela, voulant sortir de la pièce à tout prix, j'ai refusé de le comprendre, il a fait pipi partout sur le lit , bon, l'horreur. Le jour suivant, il a été adorable comme la veille, un peu méfiant avec nous mais... Nuit suivante , idem (même cause, mêmes effets).
Nous sommes repartis dans l'après-midi, il a été super sage en voiture mais sitôt arrivé, il n'a pas exploré avec les autres, il est parti vers le portail pour partir, ne plus nous voir. La première nuit, il y a eu du vent, il a monté l'escalier mais j'ai refusé sa demande et l'ai remis avec les autres en bas  (je sortais d'un trauma, attaquée sévèrement par mon beauceron mâle adopté, 6 mois avant et voulais être ferme avec mon futur mâle).
Pour faire bref, j'ai fait bêtises sur bêtises, je ne me suis pas adaptée à mon bibou qui est un contemplatif, un tendre et qui durant deux mois (de plus, je bossais 10h/jour) ne pouvait plus me voir en peinture.
Mon chien tremblait dans la rue, avait peur de tout, voitures, gens, se cachait à la maison quand des étrangers venaient, avait peur du vent, des objets inconnus et m'a fait tomber plusieurs fois en ballade.
J'ai fait venir une comportementaliste qui m'a donné des pistes et surtout j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaules. fatiguée ou pas, j'ai tissé des liens de complicité avec mon bibou et nous sommes allés dans un club d'éducation (javais le plus grand chiot en taille, en âge mais aussi le plus peureux, un Scoubidou, tout à fait). personne ne s'est moqué, il a appris les rudiments avec les chiots mais on nous a fait sauter 'les débutants" et il est allé avec les aguerris (où est Looky qui a son brevet d'obé).
Puis de longues ballades tous les deux (François était avec Looky), des vacances à la campagne où on a croisé plein de choses nouvelles, en fait toute ma vie, la nôtre devrais-je dire, tournait autour de lui.
Nous avons rencontré son éleveur (ms amis) à une journée nationale d'élevage et il a vu le souci: c'était Looky. Nous étions ensemble quand une épreuve de ring à débuter et il y a eu des coups de feu. Looky s'est mise à trembler et Képhren qui était impassible s'est mis à trembler dans la seconde qui a suivi. En fait, Looky est une fausse dominante, elle aboie, lance les bagarres mais se mettait toujours sous la protection d'un ou une de mes vrais dominants (Mirka, Valick). Képhren, lui avait vécu entouré de sa maman, sa tante, sa grand-tante et son oncle (chiens) tous champions nationaux et internationaux d'obé, de défense du maître, ou de pistage/sauvetage. Sélectionnés pour leur stabilité de caractère.
Ils n'ont donc jamais pu compter l'un sur l'autre: Looky était perdu sans dominant pour la protéger et Képhren (trop petit à 4 mois pour endosser cela) ne savait pas à qui s'en remettre quand les humains n'était pas là.
J'ai donné aussi à Képhren du Rescue et de l'anxitane (tout à base de plantes), tu peux aussi (je l'ai fait) lui mettre un collier DAP (ça marche bien) et puis, du temps comme le dit Sandrinéa, beaucoup de temps. 
Je ne pense pas que Cissé soit un vrai dominant et il a peur des peurs de ta puce. Tu as là, un magnifique défit à relever sur l'absence d'attention, d'amour.Ic
Ici, tu sais, Ada a du vivre les mêmes choses et grogne quand les autres la surprennent, surtout Looky (rivalité de filles), elle a du vivre des choses pas drôles por se faire respecter au refuge avec sa petite taille. Ce qui est drôle, c'est que Képhren a grandi , pas castré, et elle se met sous sa protection.  Et lui, qui a bien progressé mais n'est pas encore guéri de toutes ses phobies, se prend un peu au jeu: il les sépare si les grognements arrivent entre elles et que je dis Stop (il se met a milieu car LA chef, sa maman, a parlé et doit être obéie). Elle vient le chercher pour aller jouer dehors. Et Looky participe aussi.
le tout c'est qu'il ne se ligue pas avec les autres pour embêter Pépin. Essaie un peu les plantes dont je t'ai parlées en + de travail avec Pépin (à tour de rôle avec ton mari) et tu verras que Pépin, tu le garderas aussi.Avec ce style de chien, c'est perpétuité d'amour mais c'est un lien si riche qu'on ne peut le trahir en le laissant partir ailleurs car tous les progrès qu'il fera, il les fera pour vous, ses maîtres.
Ce petit chiot qui m'a craint des mois est aujourd'hui un magnifique ado,qi me donne toute sa confiance et son amour, extrêmement proche de moi  qui donne tout pour me faire plaisir et inutile de dire que le plus beau rappel au pied, c'est moi qui l'ai à l'obé: une flèche noire et feu traverse le terrain sans s'occuper des autres  pour rejoindre SA maman!!lol!

----------


## chienssansfamille

Je viens ce soir vous parler d'ANCA. Anca est sortie du refuge de Huelva, adoptée par ma fille et arrivée en France par le dernier voyage du 24 Février. Cette petite croisée podenca avait touché le coeur de ma fille et elle a donc rempli le questionnaire d'adoption, aussitôt validé par l'association. Quelques temps plus tard, un appel téléphonique de sa présidente informait ma fille que la petite chienne "boitait légèrement d'une patte mais que cela ne se voyait presque pas".... D'où notre stupéfaction à l'arrivée de la chienne de constater qu'elle ne posait pas l apatte arrière et que son bassin d'affaissait sous elle au moindre déplacement. Nous sommes donc allés consulter un excellent vétérianire (a 2h de chez nous, car il est vraiment réputé) et dans la foulée, un osthéopathe ... Les résultats sont catastrophiques, non seulement Anca est lourdement handicapée mais son état ne va que s'empirer avec le temps puisque sa colonne est atteinte, 2 vertèbres sont d'ores et déjà largement endommagées, son rein est coincé par le bassin et elle risque des infections urinaires graves... elle a de grandes difficultés pour faire ses besoins car l'arrière de son corps est écrasé.. Je vais mettre la radio qui est parlante d'elle-même .... 
Aujourd'hui, nous sommes confrontées à cette grande difficulté car nous n'étions ni prévenues, ni préparées à gérer cette dramatique situation. J'ai contacté un professeur à l'Ecole Vétérinaire de Maisons Alfort qui, au regard de la radiographie, dit qu'il peut tenter l'opération de la hanche, redonner mobilité à la patte et redresser en aprtie le bassin. Je n'ai pas encore le coût définitif de cette opération  mais elle va se chiffrer à plus de 1000€, en plus de l'hospitalisation de 10 jours et nos frais de déplacement ..... Nous ne pouvons faire face financièrement... que faut-il faire laisser Anca péricliter jusqu'à la paralysie définitive, on m'a parlé de l'équiper d'un charriot pour se déplacer par la suite ? L'association est désolée mais ne propose que le remboursement des frais d'adoption, somme bien dérisoire.....pour nous venir en aide et pourtant elle est responsable de l'état sanitaire des chiens. On peut difficilement imposer une telle situation à des adoptants sans , au préalable, les prévenir et ensuite, les laisser seuls, face aux difficultés. Quel avenir pour Anca ? C'est la question que je me pose ce soir, avec amertume et beaucoup de chagrin pour cette petite chienne ....

----------


## sandrinea

Je pense que tout le travail réalisé pour offrir un merveilleux destin à ces chiens et la générosité dont beaucoup ont fait preuve va continuer à s'illustrer encore pour ANCA.

Vous n'êtes pas seules à penser à son avenir, il faut consulter UHDG pour voir si nous ne pouvons nous servir des reports de dons ou faire un passage sur actu-animaux pour lui venir en aide. 

En France, on ne peut faire comme si elle était "invisible", le surnom que les bénévoles donnent aux podencos tellement les gens répugnent à les sauver ...

----------


## chienssansfamille

Vous avez entièrement raison, Sandrinea.... on ne peut avoir sorti Anca du refuge de Huelva pour la laisser "crever" paralysée en France ... tout simplement parce qu'en tant qu'adoptants, nous avons été trompés sur son état..... j'ai consulté UHDG mais en vain..... aucne proposition concrète....plus de réponse à mes mails ... je ne regrette pas la générosité de ma fille d'avoir tendu à la main à cette pauvre petite chienne mais par contre je déplore le manque d'humanité pour le sort d'Anca !

----------


## sandrinea

Ne désespérez pas, on va trouver une solution pour ANCA  :: 
La terrible nouvelle est récente, il faut s'organiser pour lui donner le droit de vivre comme pour les autres.

----------


## Christine.

Je suis bouleversée par le message de chiensansfamille qui respire à la fois l'amour pour Anca, le désir de la sauver et un profond désespoir. 
Je suis les posts sur le sauvetage de Huelva depuis le début sans m'être inscrite et j'ai frémi avec vous mais la situation dans laquelle se trouve la belle Anca me chavire et je viens de m'inscrire. 
Les dons ont été considérables. N'y a-t-il vraiment aucune possibilité pour l'association de prendre en charge une partie des soins ? Je ne peux y croireou alors ce serait à désespérer de tout...

----------


## Saint-Georges

Quelle terrible tragédie que le cas d'Anka ! 
Je ne peux croire qu'UHDG laisse une jeune fille au coeur tendre et généreux mais aux revenus encore modestes (qui commence tout juste sa vie professionnelle en tant que stagiaire tout en suivant des cours à la fac)  SEULE pour y faire face  :Frown: 
De très nombreuses personnes au coeur tout aussi généreux ont fait des dons suite au SOS sur ClicAnimaux, une partie de ces dons devraient/DOIVENT aider Anka !  Cette petite est sur le sol français, il faut la sauver ! Regardez sa photo, voyez son regard !

----------


## saïma

pouvez-vous faire un appel aux dons dans les SOS ? 

les gens se mobilisent facilement !

je suis prête à envoyer 20 euros !

----------


## titourse

chienssansfamille : nous sommes solidaires et je suis certaine que  tous ici se mobiliseront  pour vous aider . Tenez nous au courant. Je suis prête à faire un don si nécessaire. Courage! ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci pour tous ces messages de sympathie et de solidarité .... depuis lundi dernier, j'ai l'impression de me débattre dans la solitude absolue ... Anca a le droit de vivre et d'espérer finir sa vie autrement que paralysée ... elle est gaie, heureuse d'être parmi nous et se sent aimée pour, peut-être, la première fois de sa vie ! Nous allons tout faire pour lui offrir un avenir, elle le mérite. Certes, cela nous demandera des efforts auxquels nous n'étions pas préparés et des épreuves qu'il faudra surmonter , votre soutien chaleureux entretiendra notre courage...

----------


## Christine.

Je me demande si nous ne devrions pas concentrer notre énergie pour épauler chiensansfamille sur l'autre post plutôt que faire des doublons. 
En effet Anca est aimée et entourée et c'est déjà beaucoup mais elle n'est absolument pas sortie d'affaire et a besoin de notre soutien.
Ce qui relève plutôt de l'autre post, non ?

----------


## chienssansfamille

Bien vu, Christine Chihuahua  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

Katia , comme je l'ai dit sur l'autre post, je vais être la aussi. On ne va pas la laisser. Mais je crois 
sincerement qu'il faut faire confiance à Caroline et qu'il faut lui faire un devis total afin qu'elle puisse demander le 
soutien d'un forum de cliqueurs : cela amènera du sang neuf et laissera 
les sommes récoltées pour les loulous qui restent encore a sauver. Il faut que cela soit une assoc de PA qui fasse la demande et si qq'un a des contacts avec ces sites se seraient bien
Courage Ança, on est la pour t'aider ainsi que ta fille et toi Katia  :Smile:

----------


## sandrinea

@ arlette: 
la limite du raisonnement est simple: comment payer un transport de 1 000 km + un consultation chez un professeur + un bilan radiologique quand on a déjà épuisé son budget en se rendant chez un vétérinaire réputé à Lyon, à 4h de route aller-retour?

Pour sauver ANCA, il faut pouvoir établir un diagnostic par une des seules personnes capable de l'opérer. Cela a un coût important.

Pour le moment lui faire des promesses pour des sites type clic-animaux ne sert à rien car personne dans sa région n'a la compétence pour faire la chirurgie.

Les choses sont claires: ANCA est une chienne lourdement handicapée qui a été adoptée sans que sa famille n'en est été informée, vidéo à l'appui lors de son sauvetage: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JK5-...Ntg1iGeGmarfgQ

Il faut trouver des solutions financières concrètes pour lui donner une chance d'avoir accès aux soins.

Cela passe par 2 phases:
- le financement du voyage et des frais à l'ENVA de Maison-Alfort 
- le devis effectué par le Pr pour une chirurgie et les soins post-op

Si on ne peut effectuer la 1ère phase pour des raisons financières, on ne pourra passer à la 2nde. C'est malheureusement très simple ...

----------


## chienssansfamille

Malheureusement, Sandrinea est dans la totale réalité.... ma fille pourra difficilement assumer une telle charge - elle n'a pas demandé à adopter une chienne au lourd handicap et n'a pas les moyens étant étudiante-stagiaire avec un petit revenu... je ne peux malheureusement l'aider, étant sans emploi depuis Novembre 2012. Je suis vraiment désolée d'arriver à devoir tenir de tels propos...

----------


## saïma

> pouvez-vous faire un appel aux dons dans les SOS ? 
> 
> les gens se mobilisent facilement !
> 
> je suis prête à envoyer 20 euros !



sur Rescue il y a plusieurs appels aux dons, même des dons très conséquents (cf post SOS dons) mais il faut des factures pour pouvoir les insérer dans l'appel aux dons !

exemple :http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...er-vite-78043/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...urriere-80702/

sur ce post-là il y a aussi des radio et la facture.

j'éditerai ces exemples s'il le faut.

----------


## Christine.

Avec tous les dons reçus, l'association ne peut-elle au moins avancer les frais avant que ne soit lancée une action sur un site de dons ?
Il me semble que c'est du simple bon sens, non ?

----------


## saïma

edit

----------


## sandrinea

@ Saïma: je ne pense pas que vous ayez saisi l'étendu du problème.

- L'adoptante d'Anca a fait une demande d'adoption pour un chien où aucun problème de santé n'avait été mentionné. Une fois son dossier validé, elle a été prévenue par UHDG qu'il y avait une légère boiterie. En fait la chienne était lourdement handicapée, information qui n'a pas été communiquée à UHDG, mais qui était connue en Espagne, comme en témoigne cette vidéo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JK5-...Ntg1iGeGmarfgQ

- Cette famille a emmené la chienne à ses frais chez un vétérinaire réputé à 4h de route de chez eux et ont réglé une consultation, un bilan radio, des séances d'ostéopathie pour la soigner et la soulager. Le diagnostic a mis en évidence une pathologie lourde qui leur avait été dissimulée et qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens financiers de pouvoir assumer. Le seul chirurgien capable de tenter une chirurgie est en région parisienne à 1 000 km aller-retour de chez eux.

- La pathologie met en évidence un basculement du bassin, des vertèbres endommagées qui a terme peuvent entrainer une paralysie, mais élément encore plus grave, un rein compressé par le basculement du pelvis. C'est chienne est réellement en danger d'euthanasie: on ne peut dialyser un chien paralysé ...

- Anca est issu d'un sauvetage, c'est à dire que les gens qui y participent sont motivés pour sauver les chiens en danger de mort de Naturalia. Ce qui est le cas de cette podenca, la seule différence entre elle et les autres est qu'elle est aimée en France, mais risque autant l'euthanasie si elle reste sans soin. 

- Plusieurs donateurs m'ont donné mission sur le forum, par MP ou verbalement car nous avons participé à plusieurs sauvetages de différentes races d'animaux et nous connaissons, d'attribuer des dons aux chiens qui en ont le plus besoin. Actuellement, Anca est celle qui en a le plus besoin. Ne rien faire la condamnerait à une mort lente et particulièrement cruelle, rein comprimé et paralysie.

----------


## Christine.

Ne perdons pas de temps, mobilisons nous pour sauver Anca. 
Elle est encore jeune. Si une opération est possible, il faudra la réaliser rapidement. 
Il me semble que les factures viendront malheureusement bien assez tôt ; il ne faut pas les attendre.
Sur l'autre post des dons sont déjà comptabilisés.

----------


## astings

Je ne sais plus sur quel poste je l'ai dit ,donc, je redis que je participerai aux dons pour sauver Anca ( et je pense que nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas.)

----------


## sandrinea

@ astings: il faut aller sur le sujet du sauvetage où les aides sont recensées pour ANCA.
Je me permets de faire un récapitulatif des promesses de dons pour qu'ANCA puisse consulter à Maison-Alfort:

20 € - saïma
25 € - suricate94
20 € - molochon974
10 € - girafe
30 € - terra
50 € - christine

Merci pour votre générosité  ::

----------


## saïma

j'ai très bien saisi c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'ai proposé de donner dejà 20 euros, pour le moment impossible de donner plus, j'ai encore mes deux promesses de dons.

----------


## Chinooka

Excusez-moi mais il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends vraiment pas : les frais d'adoption couvrent bien les analyses + vaccins + passeport + voyage ? Alors à quoi sert la somme *énorme* récoltée sur Clic-Animaux ? puisque les frais d'adoption ont été payés par les adoptants et/ou les promesses de dons. Pourquoi faut-il encore donner pour les chiens qui sont là-bas ? pourquoi cette somme ne peut-elle pas couvrir les chiens là-bas (en plus des promesses de dons...) ET les frais pour Anca ? alors pourquoi *ENCORE* faire un appel aux dons auprès des membres de Rescue puisque Clic-Animaux a énormément rapporté ?

Pourquoi Caroline s'est-elle désinscrite alors qu'il reste encore une trentaine de chiens à sauver ?

J'avoue que je ne pige pas tout, sans vouloir non plus jeter le discrédit sur ce sauvetage. Mais avec tant d'argent en jeu, les choses devraient être claires sur toutes les rentrées et toutes les sorties, enfin Rescue a toujours exigé que les choses soient claires à ce sujet...

Je ne mets pas du tout en cause le fait d'aider la famille d'Anca, bien au contraire !!! Il y a eu tromperie au départ, ce n'est pas une petite boîterie..... maintenant il faut réparer ! Je m'étonne simplement que 1) la somme récoltée ne permette pas de le faire et 2) que les membres de Rescue soient sollicités pour le faire.

----------


## sandrinea

Grâce à votre générosité, ANCA pourra être examinée lundi par le Pr Baron à Maison-Alfort.
Lorsque ce dernier aura posé son diagnostic et effectué un devis pour ses soins, je créerai un sujet à part entière pour elle.



Elle doit avoir une Bonne Etoile pour l'avoir guidée vers une famille qui l'aime autant, faisons tout pour qu'elle continue à briller pour elle. 
Mille mercis à tous pour avoir tant de coeur.  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

je me permets de répondre, sans aucune polémique, ni parti pris. La somme récoltée sur clicanimaux est normalement réservée aux 33 chiens restants, pour payer leurs pensions s'ils ne trouvent pas d'adoptants. Or 8000 € + 2000 € ici cela fait un total de 10000 € / 33 chiens...300 € par chien ce qui représente, AU MIEUX, 2 mois de pension. Il faut aussi penser à l'après ???????
Nous nous mobilisons pour ANCA, car elle est en France, et adoptée. Si nous pouvons l'aider, sans toucher aux sommes récoltées pour les autres, se serait formidable. Nous nous sommes proposées pour aider ANCA et son adoptante avec bon coeur, sans en être forcées, et parce que nous le pouvons. C'est notre libre choix  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

Oui c'est vrai, il y a les pensions par après. Mais je commençais à me poser des questions sur ceux qui s'occupent de ce sauvetage sur place  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Nous avons eu le rendez-vous pour Anca, ce sera Lundi prochain, le 18 mars avec le Professeur Baron. il a déjà en sa possession la radiographie et a des doutes concernant la moelle osseuse. Donc, dans une semaine, nous en saurons plus et des décisions seront prises. Il faut savoir que si elle est opérée, il s'agit d'une intervention lourde, avec des jours d'hospitalisation en cage pour immobiliser la hanche et le bassin, traumatisante aussi car il va falloir la laisser seule alors qu'elle est très attachée à ma fille et ensuite une longue rééducation, j'ai trouvé un centre d'hydrotherapie vers Lyon.

----------


## arlette.vertet

restons positifs et croisons les pattounes de tous nos loulous pour que ANCA soit opérable avec les meilleures chances de réussite. Elle n'a qd mm pas fait tout ce trajet pour rien. 
chèque fait, part demain
bisous ANCA et courage à son adoptante (et à sa mère  :: )

----------


## astings

Où dois je envoyer les sous pour Anca ? Une partie de mes MP n'y sont plus donc je n'ai plus l'adresse. Merci

----------


## arlette.vertet

je t'envoie ca de suite

- - - Mise à jour - - -

envoye  :Smile:

----------


## astings

Chèque fait ,je pars faire les courses et je le poste en même temps.

----------


## miclo

Nous ne laisserons pas anca sans aide c est evident. N ayant plus internet pour le moment je ne peux faire de MP.  Lundi nous en saurons plus. Sachez que nous sommes le et miclo aussi pour cette fifille qui a ete envoyee en france sans que la verite soit connue sur son vertable etat sanitaire les contacts entre l espagne et huelva n ont pas toujours ete facile. Maintenant elle est la et on nevous abandonnera pas.   Cloclo/miclo.   (de mon tel)

----------


## titourse

Aujourd'hui : clouée à la maison cause neige ... Pas de facteur ... J'envoie le chèque pour Anca dès que je peux bouger .
Amitiés à tous...
Léchouilles d'Alen.

----------


## astings

Comme ça fait du bien de le voir ainsi  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

Merci Titourse ! 
Ce bonheur est un baume après la laideur  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Anka , ce matin au coin du feu, remercie toutes les personnes qui la soutiennent ....

----------


## miclo

joli petit regard. si c'est comme en RP, nous avons très froid et beaucoup de neige. Vivement lundi soir pour les nouvelles.

----------


## astings

Gros câlins à la jolie Anca  ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Coucou,
Quelques (bonnes) nouvelles de Ada: Elle est maintenant parfaitement intégrée parmi ses 2 frères et sa soeur et son papa a totalement craqué (comme prévu). Elle est propre en maison comme en appartement mais il faut absolument la lâcher pour qu'elle fasse ses besoins. Elle a la "garde" dans le sang et nul ne peut s'approcher de SA voiture si elle est dedans. Elle a son chouchou canin, son grand frère Képhren et ils jouent ensemble comme les deux gros bébés qu'ils sont encore. Je confirme qu'elle adore jouer au ballon et rapporte au pied. Elle va être inscrite à "l'école des chiens" comme Looky et Képhren. Que du bonheur, une adaptabilité hors du commun. je croise pour que ce témoignage ouvre les coeurs d'autres familles pour tous les orphelins andalous qui sont restés là-bas!

----------


## miclo

que de bonnes nouvelles, les autres adoptants ne donnent pas beaucoup de photos ou de nouvelle   ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Je crois qu'on suis maintenant le sort des pauvres chiens restés là-bas, pour ma part avec un sentiment d'impuissance totale. dallas, Grâce, Maryline sont également des coups de coeur que j'avais eu mais que je ne pouvais raisonnablement adopter, Dallas, car mon mâle boboss aurait du mal avec un rival de même âge et les 2 femelles car looky peut être peste et que quand 2 de même taille se disputent il y a moins de conséquence qu'avec 25 kg d'écart! En même temps, elles se chipotent mais ne se quittent guère...
je mettrai des photos ce week-end, j'en ai mis sur UHDG...

----------


## chienssansfamille

Quelques nouvelles d'Anca qui trouve sa nouvelle vie assez fantastique.... bien dorolotée, câlins au lit ..... et maintenant, elle ne tremble plus comme une feuille en voiture, elle est en confiance et ne craint plus d'être abandonnée .... quelques difficultés pour les besoins, elle ne se rend pas toujours compte ....
Sinon, nous avons bien reçus les dons de pepita90, Terra, Molochon974, Suricate94, Astings, stgeorges, arelette,girafe et genevieve.....
Nous devrions boucler lundi, je viens d'apprendre que le coût de l'IRM était de 300€ !....

Merci à vous toutes , sans vous cette visite aurait été "difficile" à mener  :: .. merci de permettre à Anca d'établir un diagnostic précis par un professionnel réputé en matière de pathologie orthopédique, assez rare en France et uniquement à Maisons Alfort ... Un ami médecin, à la vision de la vidéo, me disait qu'il ne savait pas comment Anca était encore en vie ....

C'est simplement qu'elle a une énergie de vie époustouflante et qu'elle veut de belels années de vie heureuse  :Embarrassment:

----------


## astings

Profite ,belle Anca de ta fantastique vie auprès de ta merveilleuse famille  ::

----------


## miclo

oon attend des nouvelles mardi de la consultation à Maison Alfort. L'IRM est prévu pour quand ? on croise très très fort pour elle  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Le professeur a parlé de faire une IRM, si besoin est. il veut tout d'abord refaire des radios "en transversale". mais je donne des nouvelles en rentrant lundi (ou mardi matin) car au minimum 9h de route, le temps de la visite et en rentrant, mes chiens qui seront restés seuls !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un grand MERCI aussi à nos amies Valérie et Jacqueline qui sont intervenues auprès du professeur Baron et permis à Anca d'obtenir un rdv aussi rapide .... Une belle chaîne de solidarité autour de toi, gentille Anca !!  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

Pour Anca

----------


## sandrinea

::  Les miens sont plus modestes, mais grosse pensée pour cette petite podenca et son entourage.

Merci à tous ceux qui ont voulu aider  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

> Pour Anca


Merci , Saint-Georges !!!! Ce sont des coeurs que tu nous envoies , j'espère !! parce qu'au niveau "ratatouilles", on a déjà pas mal donné !!! ::  merci, ça va aller  !!!!!

----------


## miclo

pour info : j'ai lu sur facebook que mon petit protégé le petit galgos blanc Luis  est adopté en allemagne. Il va donc libérer une place en FA
longue et heureuse vie à ce petit bonhomme    ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

J'avais oublié l'épisode ratatouille  ::  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :: 
Bien sûr, ce sont les  ::  qu'on envoie, et le facteur t'en a apporté d'autres  ::

----------


## terra

de tout coeur avec vous Chienssanfamille , plein de bonnes ondes  positives pour votre petite ANCA , lundi on sera avec vous par la pensée .. ::

----------


## lucky_lucky

> Clowy a été adoptée en Allemagne.


Oui justement peut être avez vous des nouvelles? Ou UHDC?

----------


## sylviemarie

Je suis l'histoire de la douce Anca et me dis qu'il y a un destin: Anca va (doit) guérir. Ce n'est pas possible que ce petit amour vivant à 2000km de chez vous avec une chance sur des millions de vous rencontrer , soit arrivée dans votre vie, votre coeur, pour connaître l'échec.
Je n'ai pu vous aider financièrement mais je me joins à tous les amis qui croisent les doigts pour que votre vie ensemble ne soit que succès et bonheur.

----------


## dogpaw

Le sujet "120 chiens, refuge de huelva" a été clôturé !?! à la demande de UHDG !!! :Confused: 

 qu'est ce que c encore cette histoire, pas d'explications, comment on suit l'avancée de ce sauvetage maintenant ??? il n' a rien sur leur site, qu'en est-il des dons et promesses effectués pour ceux qui restent ? comment suivre tout cela ?
Quelqu'un sait ?
Je commence à trouver leurs méthodes bizarres

----------


## sylviemarie

Quelques photos de Ada et ses potes (si ça ne rame pas trop)

Ada et son jouet préféré après les ballons

Képhren, le "chéri" de Ada et réciproquement

Moment de complicité autour du jouet

Câlins sur le même tapis, Ada dans les pattes de Képhren

Je suis encore petite et ai besoin de me reposer

Conciliabules?

----------


## Tachka

> Le sujet "120 chiens, refuge de huelva" a été clôturé !?! à la demande de UHDG !!!


  :: 
Je rejoints dogpaw comment suis t'on maintenant????? 
Dorénavant si je vois UHDG je ferais demi- tour illico  :Frown:

----------


## sylviemarie

Moment de jeu entre Looky et Ada (et le jouet!!)



Ada et Kiki, la plus jeune (14 mois) et le doyen (15 ans)

Looky et Képhren, pause tendresse, avec Ada comme chaperon (remarquez que Képhren est un vrai coeur d'artichaut)






Zidane? Non, Zidada!!!

----------


## Christine.

Si le mot solidarité a encore un sens (j'observe avec joie que c'est le cas pour certains d'entre nous…) c'est le moment de l'affirmer en continuant à soutenir Anca, son adoptante et chienssansfamille. 
Demain dure journée, neuf heures de route, une rencontre médicale déterminante et beaucoup d'émotion pour une famille épuisée qui s'est complètement oubliée pour l'amour d'Anca.
Posons nous la question : combien parmi nous aurait pu assumer moralement et physiquement un tel sauvetage ?
Développons tous nos pensées affectueuses vers Anca et sa famille aimante.

----------


## miclo

ne serait-il pas mieux d'ouvrir mardi un post spécial pour Anca, pour les résultats de la consultation, pour les dons de l'opération ? et en mettant le lien sur ce post. car là noyée un peu dans les nouvelles des adoptés que nous sommes heureuses bien sur de suivre  :: 

je suis également aller voir sur UHDG, je crois que le refuge d'Huelva va se fondre avec la fourrière et donc il n'y aurait pas d'euthanasie pour les loulous restants.
J'avais fais une promesse de dons de 220 euros pour Luis qui part en allemagne. Je propose donc de les reporter pour Anca. Arlette, Sandrinea qu'en pensez-vous ?
bonne route demain, nous penserons très fort à vous trois

----------


## chienssansfamille

oui, je pense que c'est une bonne solution ..; d'ouvrir un post pour Anca. Dès qu'on aura un bilan complet sur ses perspectives d'avenir (espérons qu'elles soient bonnes....) et ce que va se passer dans les semaines à venir. On m'a transmis un témoignage d'une Galga opérére et remise sur pied par le Dr Baron ..; cela nous a fait chaud au coeur, cet homme a fait des miracles .....

----------


## miclo

faudra mettre le lien sur ce post pour que  les personnes qui suivent son histoire puissent y aller.
Je suis surpirse également qu'il n'y ai rien pour Anca que le forum d'UHDG, c'est tout de même grave cette histoire pour ses adoptants !! elle a bien été adoptée par l'intermédiaire de l'association ?

----------


## Christine.

@ Miclo

Oui.

----------


## chienssansfamille

*Oui bien-sûr, c'est une adoption UHDG* .. En fait, ma fille avait l'intention d'adopter car sa Galga adoptée en 2007 est âgée maintenant (9 ans) et ne veut plus trop venir en rando avec elle . C'est moi qui lui ai parlé du sauvetage de Huelva - donnant ainsi la possibilité de sauver un chien de l'euthanasie - et aussi d'aider une jeune association, UHDG. Aujourd'hui, ma fille ne pourra jamais emmener Anca en balades comme elle le voulait, même si des perspectives d'amélioration existaient et doit assumer une chienne lourdement handicapée. Meme si l'amour et une grande affection l'unissent à Anca, on est loin d'une situation facile et depuis une dizaine de jours - et ce n'est pas fini ! - nous avons mis nos vies entre parenthèse pour assumer la petite chienne.

----------


## girafe

Il me semble qu'une personne de uhdg avait prévenue qu'ils fermeraient le post

"je crois que le refuge d'Huelva va se fondre avec la fourrière et donc il n'y aurait pas d'euthanasie pour les loulous restants."
j'espère que ce sera bien le cas, çà ne coûtait rien de l'indiquer avant de fermer le post, au moins pour toutes les personnes qui ont suivit,diffuser... Bref ce sont intéresser au sort des chiens et du refuge
Comme beaucoup j'ai une promesse de don en suspend pour le coup... si sandrinea passe par là elle saura peut être dire comment çà se passe de ce coté

Bonne chance a la belle Anca
Contente de voir ces belles photos de Ada :Big Grin:

----------


## chienssansfamille

.. et je rajouterais même que si nous n'avions pas reçu l'aide sous forme de dons de nombreuses personnes sensibilisées à l'histoire d'Anca - au passage, merci aussi à Titourse et Saima -  nous n'aurions pas pu envisager la visite de demain, chez le Dr Baron avec autant de sérénité !!! beaucoup de soutien aussi , par des messages, des appels téléphoniques, et ça , c'est merveilleux !! Anca n'est pas abandonnée

----------


## terra

Bonjour , 

je trouve comme vous  UHDG n'a pas été très correct avec beaucoup d'entre nous à commencer par Chienssanfamille , Sandrinéa , et nous les donateurs ...

nous ne sommes plus informés de ce qui se passe pour tous les loulous restant .perso pour toutes ces raisons ...mes promesses de dons seront pour d'autres loulous qui eux aussi en auront bien  besoin,  entre autre la petite ANCA qui je pense , son intervention va engendrer de gros frais pour la famille .....

vraiment désolée pour tous ces pauvres loulous restant qui eux subissent la bêtise humaine,  je pense que dans la vie  faut savoir mettre son égo de coté et reconnaitre ses erreurs ...je souhaite que tous trouvent une gentille famille

----------


## sandrinea

Je peux témoigner du dévouement de l'adoptante d'ANCA et de sa maman. 
Toutes mes meilleures pensées les accompagnent pour le long et fatiguant périple qui les attend demain.  :: 

Ayant été diffamée sur des supports internet, j'ai confié mon dossier à un avocat pour me défendre et je ne peux donc continuer à assurer la moindre diffusion pour cette raison.
Il y a eu néanmoins beaucoup de chiens qui ont trouvé le Bonheur auprès de foyers qui les aiment et par respect pour ces belles actions, je vous prie de ne pas commenter un aspect sordide qui ne les concernent pas.

Par contre, je suis les belles histoires qui s'inscrivent et je serai toujours présente pour apporter de  l'aide à ceux qui en ont besoin.  ::

----------


## Molochon974

pour info l'événement facebook a été fermé aussi... donc plus de diffusion tout court.  :: 
Ne restent plus que l'attente des nouvelles de demain pour la belle ANCA et les nouvelles des adoptés qui, on espère, continuera à donner des nouvelles..

----------


## miclo

::  ::   j'avais couvert les frais du petit galgo Luis. J'ai appris par facebook qu'il était adopté en Allemange, je n'en ai pas été informé. Je suis très déçue ................ 
Sandrinéa diffamée !! je n'ai jamais vu un post aussi bien tenu pour les dons et parrainages, et cela ne devait pas être évident avec tous les report sur un chien ou sur 2 ou 3 chiens, quel casse-tête. Pour moi je vous félicite pour ce travail si rigoureux et clair pour nous.
les petits d'"Huelva ne seront pas euthanasier, c'est tout de même une bonne nouvelle. 
Maintenant nous allons toutes nous centrées sur la petite Anca qui a besoin de nous.
Je le redis Luis n'ayant plus besoin de mes 220 euros ils sont réservés pour Anca.

----------


## sylviemarie

Bonjour à toutes,
Personnellement, je serai plus indulgente avec UHDG. Les dames n'ont été qu'un intermédiaire et sur les sommes d'adoption, une partie était pour le refuge pas pour UHDG. A l'époque de  l'adoption d'Ada, j'ai beaucoup échangé avec elles et elles étaient sans cesse entre le marteau et l'enclume car les informations du refuge étaient soit fausses soit inexistantes. Elles étaient d'ailleurs uniquement motivées par les chiens mais envisageaient de ne plus bosser avec ce refuge qui faisait 'du grand n'importe quoi". 
Puis, idem, des situations leur ont échappé: J'ai hébergé Gretel une nuit car sa FA était en panne de voiture et qu'elle avait fixé le RV dans une rue trop étroite pour le camion. Enfin, Gretel aurait du être récupérée chez moi par sa FA mais cette dernière a organisé un co-voiturage en 2 parties sans prévenir UHDG alors que la chienne était craintive et qu'elle a fait 4 familles en 24h !
Comme vous, j'ai le coeur serré en pensant à Dallas, Grâce et Marylin surtout mais les promesses de dons sont pour ces loulous et je suis persuadée qu'il n'en sera fait que pour cet usage. De grâce, restons dignes autour de ce sauvetage, cela nous a plutôt bien réussi puisque une grande partie a été sauvée. Chacune a fait selon ses dispos, ses moyens, sa sensibilité c'est ce qui importe.
Bises à vous et caresses à chacun de vos loulous.

----------


## Saint-Georges

Une pensée pour Anca et sa famille qui doivent être arrivées à l'ENVA ou sur le point de. Le rendez-vous est à 14 heures.  ::

----------


## miclo

je pense que personne n'a pensé que les sommes proposées étaient pour UHDG, nous savons bien qu'il reste des loulous et que l'on va les aider. De mon côté j'en ai parlé avec caroline, Luis étant adopté en Allemagne, je repporte mon aide sur Anca, je pense que l'opération sera très importante fiancièrement. Si par contre Luis n'était pas adopté, je l'aiderai aussi.
Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai proposé mon aide pour le beau Dallas !!
C'était un sauvetage de grande envergure, tant de chiens à faire remonter et seulement des contacts par tel ou par mail avec l'Espagne et la barrière de la langue...... finalement à part le problème d'un loulou et le cas d'Anca, tout les autres se sont bien intégrés.
On aimerait avoir plus de nouvelles des autres loulous !
C'est tout de même terrible pour cette jeune fille d'adopter un chien qui boite et de se retrouver face à une telle situation. La radio est très explicite. c'est un peu le problème de l'adoption à distance.
Anca doit être arrivée sur Paris et en attente de sa consultation. Je croise très fort pour qu'une solution lui apporte le confort de vie  qu'elle doit trouver en étant adoptée en France. même si la communication est difficile, Anca est il me semble dans une bonne famille qui l'aime très fort.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui on pense très fort à elle et je pense que tout le monde souhaite que tout cela ne soit qu'un mauvais souvenir dans quelques semaines.

----------


## Saint-Georges

Nous venons d'avoir Chienssansfamille au téléphone, en train de rouler pour regagner l'Auvergne. Le professeur Baron est une merveille d'humanité et tous les espoirs sont permis pour la petite Anca, qui devra néanmoins subir deux opérations.
Chienssansfamille donnera plus de détails ce soir. 
C'est un grand bonheur.   ::

----------


## saïma

Me réjouis qu'elle aie son post à elle !

Bonne chance à Anca et à sa famille !

----------


## terra

super heureuse oufffff quel soulagement .... Merci Saint-Georges c super sympa de penser à nous ...

----------


## Chinooka

Ce sont plutôt de bonnes nouvelles même s'il y aura deux opérations à la clé, mais sa famille veillera sur elle. Entre ce véto et sa gentille famille, Anca est dans de bonnes mains  ::

----------


## astings

Ouf, les nouvelles ne sont pas mauvaises,c'est un grand soulagement.Merci Saint-Georges,on attend les précisions maintenant.

----------


## sandrinea

Je viens de lire ces excellentes nouvelles.  :: 
Bonne route de retour à elles 3.

----------


## dogpaw

j'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience des nouvelles plus complétes de la petite puce Anca

----------


## sandrinea

J'en profite pour adresser un grand MERCI pour la générosité de tous ceux qui ont aidé pour qu'Anca bénéficie des soins appropriés à son état et qui l'ont accompagnée de leurs meilleures pensées.  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

> j'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience des nouvelles plus complétes de la petite puce Anca


Elles vont venir Dogpaw. Chienssansfamille avait encore une longue route devant elle, et elle a dû s'occuper de ses chers poilus en arrivant.
Elle sera très touchée par le soutien qui se manifeste ici  ::

----------


## suricate94

j espere en effet qu elle viendra nous donner des details sur cette viiste avec le dr BARON ....

 ::

----------


## Tachka

Il tarde de savoir......

----------


## sandrinea

Il n'y a pas de doute, mais un peu de patience, elle vient de faire 1 000 km en voiture  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Bonsoir à toutes et surtout un grand* MERCI* pour tous vos messages ...
Comme vous pouvez l'imaginer, la journée à été difficile et longue .. et ce soir, nous sommes fatiguées, la boite mail en vrac (??? on verra demain !!) mais cette journée a été fructueuse.
Tout d'abord, le professeur Baron est une personne extraordinaire, non seulement *hyper compétent* mais aussi humain, à l'écoute et aimant profondément les animaux.
Nous avons vus arriver dans cette clinique toute moderne, quelques "éclopés" canins pour lesquels tout le monde était aux petits soins..il y avait même la Galga d'une assocation de sauvetage de lévriers pour laquelle, le Dr baron a réussi un exploit de reconstruction....

Concernant Anca, il dit bien-sûr que c'est une pathologie assez catastrophique mais que la chance qu'elle a eut dans son immense malheur , c'est que la moelle osseuse a résisté  et que sur le plan neurologique, les réflexes sont là laissant tout espoir à une récupéréation progressive de l'usage de sa patte.
Pour cela, et dans un premier, il faut absolument opérer à une réduction de la luxation de la hanche, afin de dégager le bassin, les deux étant encastrés et soudés dans la colonne vertébrale - à se demander comment la petite chienne a pu survivre à tout cela !! et la souffrance qu'elle a enduré - cette opération permettra de dégager les organes actuellement compressés (rein, vessie, intestins...d'où ses difficultés pour faire ses besoins...) . Cette opération libérera également la patte arrière droite. Cette opération chirurgicale doit se faire prochainement et n'entrainera qu'une hospitalisation de courte durée. Ma fille a décidé qu'elel ne laisserait pas Anca seule à la clinique et va s'organiser pour rester près d'elle.

Ensuite, après avoir laissé à Anca le temps de la récupération et après vérification post-opératoire, une deuxième opération devra "casser" les ossifications du haut de la patte , la radio montre un amas osseux qui bloque la mobilité et emprisonne l'arrière-train, cette opération libèrera les ligaments jumeaux actuellement complètement coinçés, redressera le tibia et libèrera l'amplitude de la patte. Cette deuxième opération est très délicate et nécessite un post-opératoire un peu plus compliqué avec un long travail de rééducation fonctionnelle .

Mais après tous ces efforts, Anca pourra revivre normalement et avoir une espérance de vie comme n'importe quelle petite chienne heureuse. Elle pourra marcher normalement, courir, ses organes bloqués auront un fonctionnement normal et surtout éviter la terrible paralysie ....
Voilà les nouvelles pour ce soir, nous sommes heureuses d'avoir effectué ce long déplacement pour elle, son état ne pose pas de préoccupations particulières au Dr Baron qui pense que ces deux interventions sont non seulement possibles mais surtout nécessaires !!

Merci pour Anca, c'est une chienne merveilleuse.....
C'est son *SEUL ESPOIR* et du coup, le nôtre aussi ...

----------


## arlette.vertet

::   :: 
merci pour ces nouvelles prometteuses  :Smile:

----------


## Chinooka

::  et mille caresses à Anca  ::

----------


## saïma

Vous êtes la chance d'Anca !!! Sans vous elle n'aurai pas survécu !!

Je vous conseille aussi de la faire parrainer sur Actuanimaux, il y a déjà eu des cas aussi très lourds à parrainer, là c'est comment il faut faire , je pense qu'il faut être sous asso :


http://actuanimaux.com/faq/je-suis-p...ur-votre-site/



http://actuanimaux.com/faq/comment-c...s-sur-le-site/

avec les dons privés et un parrainage ça devrait déjà couvrir une partie des frais

----------


## astings

Que de belles perspectives pour la belle Anca et même si le chemin reste long, elle est entourée d'amour par sa famille et toutes ses marraines . 
Merci d'avoir donné des nouvelles malgré la fatigue de cette longue journée.

----------


## dogpaw

Oh merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de nous donner des nouvelles.

----------


## Saint-Georges

> Vous êtes la chance d'Anca !!! Sans vous elle n'aurai pas survécu !!
> Je vous conseille aussi de la faire parrainer sur Actuanimaux


Elle aurait peut-être survécu mais aurait été auparavant très probablement rendue à UHDG, Saïma.
En ce qui concerne ses opérations, UHDG va les prendre en charge. Je présume qu'elle fera, si elle le juge nécessaire, un appel aux dons, sur CLIC Animaux par exemple. Sauf erreur de ma part, ACTUAnimaux demande aux associations auxquelles elle vient en aide d'avoir un an d'existence, ce qui n'est pas encore le cas d'UHDG. 

A tous ceux qui participé pour qu'ait lieu ce rendez-vous *déterminante* – et si encourageant ! – à l'ENVA et au merveilleux professeur Baron

----------


## chienssansfamille

Les devis scannés des deux opérations ont été envoyés à la présidente d'UHDG hier soir - hors frais de rééducation fonctionnelle + frais de déplacement , npous attendons le retour à notre mail.

----------


## chienssansfamille

Nous ne doutons pas qu'UHDG réagira rapidement afin que le premier RDV pour l'intervention d'arthro-plasti reconstrutive de la hanche puisse se faire dans les meilleurs délais. Ceci afin que la deuxième intervention chirurgicale se fasse avant l'été.

Le Dr Baron a fait preuve de beaucoup d'humanité, s'est largement intéressé au sort des lévriers (et autres chiens..) en Espagne et pour sutenir Anca mais aussi le sauvetage de Huelva a de lui-même consenti à un abattement de ses frais d'honoraires ainsi que la gratuite des soins et de l'hspitalisation. Je post les deux devis

----------


## miclo

OUFFFFFFFFFFFFFF j'attendais avec impatience une notification et rien. Bref tout est super, quelle bonne nouvelle pour l'avenir d'Anca, et elle pourra courrir   :: 
Vous nous direz comment il faut procéder pour aider Anca ? une date est fixée pour sa première opération ?

----------


## Jay17

Cette petite chienne est entourée d'une incroyable vague d'amour et de solidarité (y compris le prof.Baron !). Quel pur bonheur de savoir qu'elle va vers une nouvelle vie où elle pourra finalement profiter de l'existence, jouer, courir, et se sentir protégée par tout l'amour de son adoptante. Merci pour elle à toutes celles et ceux qui la soutiennent !!

----------


## dogpaw

Le Dr Baron a fait preuve de beaucoup d'humanité, s'est largement intéressé au sort des lévriers (et autres chiens..) en Espagne et pour sutenir Anca mais aussi le sauvetage de Huelva a de lui-même consenti à un abattement de ses frais d'honoraires ainsi que la gratuite des soins et de l'hspitalisation. 


Chapeau bas monsieur le Professeur Baron ! ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Les "professeurs " véto font souvent preuve de plus d'humanité que bien de chirurgiens humains avec leur dessous de table.
Merci , Professeur Baron et merci au professeur lillois qui avait opéré ma Looky avec la même générosité. Chapeau bas messieurs et vive la douceur dans un monde brutes!
A Anca la douce mes meilleurs voeux de bonne santé et de longue et belle vie, à sa maman, longue vie d'amour partagé et bravo à vous (et merci)

----------


## Christine.

En tous cas maintenant que les devis sont disponibles pour l'association, tout doit aller très vite. (Une pensée reconnaissante pour le Pr.Baron car je suis surprise du montant total, tant j'imaginais plus)
Anca est encore jeune et je pense qu'il ne faut pas davantage retarder les opérations qui lui rendront, en même temps que sa mobilité, la maîtrise de ses fonctions essentielles.
Merci au Pr.Baron, à UHDG, à tous ceux qui se sont montrés solidaires et surtout à la belle famille d'Anca !
N'oublions pas non plus tous ces merveilleux chiens, adoptés, en accueil ou malheureusement encore en refuge.

----------


## Chinooka

Bravo au Professeur Baron, comme quoi ce ne sont pas toujours les plus grands qui ont la grosse tête ou un tiroir-caisse à la place du coeur  :: 

Bravo aussi à l'asso qui prendra en charge les opérations.

Courage la famille d'Anca, il y aura un mauvais moment à passer ensuite vous retrouverez le sourire, mère et fille  :Smile: 

L'hydrothérapie est-elle préconisée pour la convalescence de la belle ?

----------


## chienssansfamille

oui bien-sûr, Chinooka, l'hydrotherapie est fortement recommandée pour franchir plu efficacement certaines étapes de la reconstruction musculaire et articulaire, comme dans le cas de la Galga Elya prise en charge par  LSF et soignée par le Dr Baron.. son cas et les bienfaits de l'hydrotherapie sont très bien analysés en tant que témoignage, le Dr Baron nous en a beaucoup aprlé hier lors de la consultation...... Pour Anca, comme nous ne pourrons pas l'emmener sur Paris pour des scéances, j'ai trouvé ce centre près de Lyon qui a été créé par une vétérinaire et qui offre toutes le sopportunités de l'hydrothérapie ..

----------


## sandrinea

C'est vraiment superbe!  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

oui c'est vraiment excellent, même si à 190kms de la maison , on saura en temps utile le nombre et la fréquence des scéances mais cela en vaut la peine car les résultats sont impressionnants.

----------


## Chinooka

C'est génial ce genre de centre. J'en avais visité un à une quarantaine de kilomètres de chez moi lorsqu'une membre de Rescue y était allée avec sa chienne accidentée. C'est très bénéfique, comme pour les humains d'ailleurs  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

en effet, en Belgique, il y a un centre "précurseur".. la personne qui le tient prend d'ailleurs des stagiaires pour une période d'une semaine afin de communiquer son savoir faire. en France, on en trouve de plus en plus , c'est un investissement lourd car le tapis hydraulique est extrèmement couteux du fait de sa rareté. Ce genre d'établissement devrait s'étendre car les vétérinaires les préconisent dans beaucoup de forme de pathologies mécaniques.

----------


## Christine.

Quelles nouvelles ? Le rendez-vous est-il pris ?

----------


## Saint-Georges

@Christine
Les devis ont été envoyés à UHDG lundi soir. L'adoptante d'Anca (la fille de Chienssansfamille) a tenté depuis de joindre à plusieurs reprises l'association, sans succès. Elle a pourtant laissé à chaque fois un message sur le répondeur.

----------


## Sheyen

Je ne sais rien des soucis de communication entre les deux parties et ce n'est pas mon propos. Mais ce que je sais, c'est que Monsieur Baron a reçu le feu vert de la part de l'association UHDG pour pratiquer les deux opérations nécessaires au confort d'Anca.
Il appartient donc à son adoptante de prendre les rendez vous aux dates qui lui conviennent.
J'en profite pour rassurer les plus inquiets, car aucun organe vital n'est atteint et techniquement, rien ne présente de caractére urgentissime pour que ces opérations soient effectuées. Bien entendu, plus vite la chienne retrouvera un confort de vie et mieux ce sera.
Il est prévu également que Monsieur Baron adresse les factures directement à l'association UHDG.
J'espére avoir répondu à votre attente avec les quelques éléments qui sont en ma possession.

----------


## terra

vi bien sur que c le principal , que la petite ANCA soit soignée ...:

----------


## Mat20

Bonjour Mesdames,

Je parle par le biais de la messagerie de la secrétaire de l'association UHDG, Mathilde, dans la mesure où j'ai supprimé mon compte, fort heureusement !

Je viens à l'instant d'écouter ma messagerie avec en effet deux messages de Victoria MARIA que je vais rappeler. Pardonnez moi mais j'ai aussi beaucoup de travail par ailleurs ainsi que des affaires personnelles à régler. N'oubliez jamais que les Associations sont créées par des bénévoles, oeuvrant pour la protection animale, en sus de leur vie privée et qu'elles n'ont que très peu de temps pour les querelles de clocher !

Je me suis donc entretenue ce jour avec le Docteur BARON à la Clinique Vétérinaire de CRETEIL. J'attends certainement demain un compte rendu de la visite qui a été faite lundi 18 mars pour ANCA.

Celui-ci m'a bien dit à deux reprises que les organes vitaux ne sont pas touchés (Madame, m'a t il dit, si les organes vitaux étaient touchés, la chienne ne serait plus parmi nous !). J'ai un mail de Madame MARIE m'informant je la cite :

"Je pense que cette opération doit se faire très rapidement dans la mesure où certains organes vitaux sont touchés (...)"

Le docteur BARON préconise une opération dans le mois qui vient, voire le mois suivant. Il a reçu bien entendu, et comme convenu depuis le départ mon accord pour pratiquer cette intervention.

Madame MARIE, je comprends que votre fille souhaitait un chien qui puisse courir auprès d'elle et de son cheval. Je comprends également son attachement à ANCA, mais encore une fois, si le cas de ANCA vous semble trop lourd à gérer, L'Association est toute disposée à reprendre ANCA.

Je remercie mes mails de soutien de certaines personnes sur ce poste et comprend fort bien qu'elles aient du mal à se positionner.

Il ne vous reste donc plus qu'à prendre rendez vous pour la première intervention, la seconde ayant l'air moins importante mais pour ne pas commettre d'impairs et ne pas donner de mauvaises informations, j'attends probablement demain, si l'emploi du temps du docteur BARON le permet, son compte rendu.

-----------

Caroline BEAUVOIS
UHDG

----------


## Christine.

Je ne dois pas être la seule à m'étonner de certaines pratiques mais ne boudons pas notre joie. Anca va pouvoir connaître une vie qui lui aurait été probablement interdite si elle avait été adoptée dans une autre famille.
Et le plus tôt sera le mieux à tous égards.
Une pensée pour ces chiens rendus qui n'auront pas la chance d'avoir été aimés comme Anca l'est.
Et pour tous ceux qui ont trouvé aussi un véritable foyer.

----------


## saïma

Madame MARIE, je comprends que votre fille souhaitait un chien qui puisse courir auprès d'elle et de son cheval. Je comprends également son attachement à ANCA, mais encore une fois, si le cas de ANCA vous semble trop lourd à gérer, L'Association est toute disposée à reprendre ANCA.



pas très sympa alors que Chienssans famille fait tout pour soigner Anca !!!! et qu'ils n'ont certainement jamais pensé à vous rendre Anca !!!

l'essentiel c'est qu'Anca soit soignée et vive comme un chien normal

----------


## Mat20

Ce n'est pas une question de sympa ou pas sympa Saïma. L'affection que l'on peut porter à un animal est une chose noble. Gérer un handicap est autre chose.

ANCA est remontée avec une ancienne fracture et une boiterie dixit Naturalia. Il est évident qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens financiers pour d'autres investigations plus approfondies.

A aujourd'hui, ANCA doit être opérée, aura très certainement une rééducation, et tout cela à un coût. C'est la raison pour laquelle je souhaite que son adoptante sache que si toutefois elle ne pouvait pas faire dans le futur, ou si ses projets de vie avec sa chienne s'en trouvaient contrariés, l'Association pouvait récupérer ANCA. C'est tout ce que je voulais dire.

Bonne soirée

----------


## saïma

OK merci de reconnaître que les adoptants font du mieux qu'ils peuvent et si vous aussi le comprenez alors tout ira pour le mieux !

----------


## chienssansfamille

Pour nous, le principal est qu'Anca soit correctement traitée et soignée  et que l'association assume ses responsabilités .....  après le reste, pour vous et comme vous dites si bien, Madame Beauvois, ce ne sont que "querelles de clocher" !  Pour nous, c'était plutôt "tenir pour Anca" , Merci aussi à toutes les personnes qui nous ont soutenues - et de toutes les façons - pour qu'Anca recoive la considération qu'elle mérite .... que vous minimisiez l'état d'Anca n'est pas grave, le seul fait qu'elle puisse bénéficier des soins dont elle a besoin est suffisant.

----------


## miclo

> Mais ce que je sais, c'est que Monsieur Baron a reçu le feu vert de la part de l'association UHDG pour pratiquer les deux opérations nécessaires au confort d'Anca.
> Il appartient donc à son adoptante de prendre les rendez vous aux dates qui lui conviennent.


voilà c'est le principal Anca va être opérée, souhaitons que tout se passe bien et qu'elle retrouve toute la mobilité poissible pour qu'elle puisse courrir et vivre comme nimporte quelle  petite chienne heureuse  ::

----------


## Mat20

Clinique Michel BARON
58, rue Auguste Perret
Zone d'Activité Euro Parc
94000 CRETEIL 

Caroline
UHDG

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci Suricate .... j'ai transmis votre mail direct - ainsi que d'autres - à ma fille qui va vous envoyer un mail avec des nouvelles d'Anca, des photos aussi .... Oui, effectivement la clinique du Dr Baron à changé d'adresse tout dernièrement et bien-sûr, Lundi nous sommes allées directement à Maisons-Alfort pour ensuite être redirigées sur Créteil mais c'est à 5 minutes, l'un de l'autre. la nouvelle clinique est hyper moderne et bénéficie d'un pôle de santé avec imagerie et centre d'hydrothérapie. Apparemement, la petite Galga Hera était bien là, en traitement. Le Dr baron nous a montré des photos de son intervention . Je vous ferais signe quand nous remonterons pour nous puissions nous voir, vous pourrez ainsi faire la connaissance d'Anca... C'est un peu compliqué pour ma fille qui est stagiaire-étudiante dans une petite structure mais elle va demander des jours pour rester à Paris avec Anca afin que la petite chienne ne se sente pas abandonnée... j'espère les accompagner.. a bientôt par mail.. ::

----------


## Chinooka

Et... si on positivait ???

Heureusement, il y a eu ce gros SOS, ce qui a permis que les 3/4 de ces chiens ont trouvé une famille et sont enfin heureux, en France ou dans d'autres pays.

Heureusement, il semble que ceux qui restent ne soient plus en danger de mort (?).

Heureusement, Anca est tombée sur une famille responsable et aimante qui ne l'a pas rejetée en réalisant son handicap.

Heureusement, Anca est prise en charge par un grand véto qui fait preuve de beaucoup de compassion et qui va réparer les dommages qu'elle a subi.

Ca en fait des motifs pour se réjouir, non ?

----------


## arlette.vertet

on ne peut être qu'heureux pour ces dernières nouvelles concernant ANCA  :Smile:  

mais je continue de penser aux loulous qui restent, là-bas, au refuge de Naturalia, et qui, eux, n'ont pas encore eu la chance de trouver leur foyer aimant où ils pourraient être aimés et..... soignés. une video a été tournée par le refuge pour les loulous qui restent, enfin une partie parce qu'on s'aperçoit qu'il y en a plein de nouveaux dont bcq de bébés  :Frown: 
cela semble sans fin......
vous pouvez aller sur ma page pour voir la video
http://www.facebook.com/arlette.vert...rs?ref=tn_tnmn

----------


## hatchiko

*sujet nettoyé. 

Lorsque ce genre de chose se produit, merci de signaler le message à la modération, afin que nous puissions intervenir. 

Merci également de régler vos différents en privé, au téléphone ou par mail, RESCUE n'est pas un ring. 

Merci donc de vous concentrer sur les chiens d'Espagne, sans polémique, et dans l'amabilité.*

----------


## arlette.vertet

Nous sommes rentrés de vacances dimanche, soit 4 jours pleins. Il  semblerait que les loulous aient enfin trouvé leur place. Cissé a grogné  seulement 2 fois sur Pépin mais sans s'en approcher. Il semble le  craindre en fait...Pépin a pris ses marques pdt ces 10 jours d'absence  et Cissé a peut etre pris la véritable mesure de son "copain", très  digne, très calme, très réservé mais hargneux qd il se s'agit de se  défendre. Ils se dépensent dans le jardin de plus en plus, ensemble.  Zippy est le petit diable de la bande (j'ai envoyé mon dossier de  demande d'adoption définitive pour lui) et a besoin de pas mal  d'éducation...mais comme il est intelligent, cela vient vite..il  comprend très bien le assis, couché panier, calme, mm s'il oublie très  vite derrière lol. Il n'a que 14 mois, alors patience. Pépin guère plus  vieux semble être la sagesse incarnée. Dès qu'il fera meilleur, je vais  commencer l'apprentissage de la sortie en laisse, le au pied et le  rappel. Du boulot en perspective, mais que du bonheur à venir  :Smile:

----------


## Tachka

Que des bonnes nouvelles!!!

----------


## Saint-Georges

Merci Arlette pour ces très encourageantes nouvelles.  Cissé et Pépin vont finir par connaître une grande histoire d'amour ::

----------


## Christine.

Oui, bientôt  Cissé ne pourra se retenir de   ::   Pépin !

----------


## miclo

quelle bonne nouvelle   :: 

quelles sont les nouvelles pour Anca ?? date de l'opération fixée ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bonne nouvelle pour l'entente de Cisse et Pepin   ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

SUERTE est sur la route pour la France, depuis ce matin, installé royalement dans une voiture  :Smile: 

Merci pour les encouragements concernant mes loulous  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Cs sont de merveilleuses nouvelles pour Cissé et Bravo pour Pépin.. suis pas étonnée, il est vraiment mignon (je m'en souviens dans la voiture....) certainement très coquin aussi  ! :: 

Pour Anca, une date pour la première opération va se fixer d'ici la semaine prochaine, ma fille a eut le Dr Baron au téléphone aujourd'hui , il peut opérer Anca d'ici une dizaine de jours ...
il faut maintenant qu'elle obtienne des jours "libérés" pour accompagner Anca car elle ne veut pas la laisser seule à la clinique et l'hospitalisation n'est pas très longue pour la 1ère intervention.
J'ai reçu le compte-rendu écrit de la consultation de lundi dernier, la deuxième opération est donc absolument indispensable selon le praticien, ne pas corriger le tibia signifierait selon ses commentaires :  1/ une jambe trop court et 2/ un tendon des jumeaux trop ong donc une plantigradie entravant la rééducation ..... La date de la deuxième intervention sera prévue en fonction des résultats de la première. Donc, on avançe ....

----------


## astings

Ce sont de bonnes nouvelles ,le calendrier va se préciser bientôt pour la belle Anca.

Je suis trés heureuse que Suerte soit en route pour la France,j'avais donné pour lui car il me prenait les tripes. J'espère que nous aurons des nouvelles.

----------


## sandrinea

On comprend très bien les propos du Dr Baron en regardant la radio:



Merci pour les nouvelles de vos protégés, Arlette et le Bonheur de savoir SUERTE sorti du refuge.  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## breton67

::  ::  :: Arlette

----------


## terra

Bonjour , 

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes nouvelles de SUERTE et pour la petite ANCA .... une belle vie s'ouvre enfin pour ce pauvre loulou, que du bonheur .... :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

LISTE DES CHIENS DE NATURALIA AU 23 /03/2013 : ACTUALISATION.

AIMAN
ANGI
BELLA (GAlga)
BONGO
DALLAS
DENVER
DEXTER
DUQUE
FANNY
FLASH
GRACE
IZAR
JUANITO
JUANJO
KEISY (chiot)
KIKI
LESTER
LINDA
LUIS (En FA en Espagne.)
MALU
MANOLITO
MARILYN
MÍA
MICHI (chiot)
NAÍM
NARCO (chiot)
PELUCA
ROBERTO
SAYCO
SILVER
THELMA
THOR
TONI
YACK

Moro n'est plus sur la liste )))

----------


## miclo

je vois que Luis est toujours sur la liste !! il devait être adopté en Allemagne ?? adoption annulée ?

----------


## Christine.

Merveilleuses nouvelles pour Suerte et Anca.
Le coeur se noue quand on pense à tous les autres, de Huelva ou d'ailleurs...

----------


## Molochon974

Très contente des bonnes nouvelles pour le planning des opérations, de l'entente Cissé-Pépin, de Suerte qui remonte...  :: 
un peu moins pour les 200 euthanasies, RIP à tous ces petits coeurs qui n'ont pas demandé à naître et à se retrouver là...  :: 

Mais je voudrais juste vous faire un petit parallèle: je suis donc actuellement à la Réunion, donc en France, et il s'y pratique environ 13000 euthanasies annuelles, rien que pour ce seul département français (soit environ 10% des eutha pratiquées pour les 100 départements). Il y a 5 fourrières sur l'île. Cela représente 250 eutha par semaine, donc une moyenne de 50 pour chaque fourrière...

Ce que je veux dire, même si je ne suis pas assez douée pour l'exprimer, c'est que nous ne pouvons ni tous les sauver, ni nous permettre de trop nous laisser "démonter" moralement par ce genre de nouvelles, c'est un puits sans fond que nous n'arriverons jamais à combler malgré tous nos efforts... et aussi, ne jetons pas la pierre aux Espagnols, je crois que l'expression de la paille dans l'oeil du voisin, contre la poutre dans notre oeil, ne peut malheureusement pas être moins vraie... 

Signé Don Quichotte qui a un peu le moral en berne ce soir, et qui voit plutôt le verre à moitié vide, même si elle essaie de se convaincre du contraire...  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

je vais essayer, avant de me coucher, d'être optimiste pour les chiens de Naturalia :
au départ, 140
une dizaine est venue se rajouter au fil des 3 mois
Il en reste 34 (dont 3 en FA donc protégés)
soit 31, qui ne seront pas euthanasiés puisqu'il y a l'argent pour les mettre en pension, le temps que le refuge fasse sa "révolution"
ce qui nous donne, grosso modo, près de 120 CHIENS SAUVES : 80 % certifié de sauvetage réussi  :Smile:  et les 20 % restants protégés.....N'EST CE PAS UNE BELLE REUSSITE EUROPEENNE ? mm si les photos de ceux qui restent sont gravées dans ma tête.

Tout cela pour contrebalancer le message mis par Miclo qui m'avait aussi remuée lorsque je l'avais vu sur FB.
La tâche est démesurée, voire inhumaine mais l'homme a toujours été guidé par l'espoir et la foi (en ce que vous voulez...). Alors continuons pour eux, et donc pour nous  :Smile: 

bonne soirée et bon dimanche, et une petite pensée pour Anca et Suerte

----------


## Saint-Georges

C'est un grand bonheur pour Anca et pour Suerte. CaniNursing est extraordinaire. 

La souffrance animale est en effet incommensurable, partout, sous toutes les latitudes. Nous sommes obligées de survivre à cela, devons tenter de nous protéger au maximum tout en œuvrant au maximum de nos possibilités (hélas les limites sont vite là) 
13 000 sacrifiés/an à la seule Réunion, c'est une horreur.  Merci Molochon Céline pour l'aide inestimable apportée à l'admirable APPAR. Travailler sur le terrain doit être une grande souffrance quotidienne.  Je ne pourrais y faire face en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## arlette.vertet

en fait SUERTE n'est pas parti chez Cani-nursing. Problèmes personnels à régler, la responsable ne se sentait pas le courage de le prendre. Suerte est parti dans le Var, dans un cadre superbe et chez un couple qui a l'habitude de prendre en charge des loulous avec pathologie. Il y est depuis hier  :Smile: 

Géniale belle journée, avec les loulous dehors la plupart du temps : adieu mes fleurs, bonjour les trous contrebalancés par les dômes des taupes, vive les courses effrénées autour du jardin  :Smile:  ... mon mari hurle de bonheur lol

----------


## sylviemarie

Ici le temps est gris alors peu de sorties ce jour mais hier, tout l'après-midi à l'école des chiens. Ada est toujours aussi mignonne. Son adoption est une évidence et du vrai bonheur.je lui explique que nous l'aimons pareil que les 3 autres copains car l'amour n'est pas une question de temps, il EST ou pas.
Je reste cependant triste dans un coin de mon coeur pour ceux qui sont restés là-bas, tout aussi méritants et dignes d'être aimés, choyés: je pleure toutes les fois que mes yeux recroisent ceux de Dallas sur l'affiche, je pense aussi à Thor, Grâce, Marylin et leurs copains. Je leur souhaite à tous le bonheur d'une adoption réussie au sein d'un foyer aimant.

----------


## miclo

belle victoire pour tous les loulous.
Demain cela fera une semaine qu'Anca a vu le Dr. Qu'est-il  décidé pour son opération ?

----------


## arlette.vertet

Il faut savoir, pour rassurer tout le monde, que leur euthanasie n'est plus du tout à l'ordre du jour.  :Smile:  une belle victoire non ?
de plus, naturalia, dans son actualisation d'hier, a fait une boulette : LUIS est bien réservé à l'adoption pour l'Allemagne  :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

réussir à prendre les 4, ensemble, sans qu'ils courent, et presque au calme, tient de l'exploit. Désolée pour le 
cadrage (pris avec mon iphone)...qt à l'état du jardin...pffftttt...allez le printemps arrive  :Smile:

----------


## miclo

oupssssssssssss je suis très heureuse de cette confirmation pour l'adoption de Luis en Allemagne.   ::  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

_Demain cela fera une semaine qu'Anca a vu le Dr. Qu'est-il  décidé pour son opération ?

_Pour vous répondre Miclo, il est prévu de l'opérer dans une semaine environ, juste le temps de plannifier l'intervention pour le Dr Baron et de s'organiser pour ma fille (elle souhaite rester près de sa chienne pendant son hospitalisation), c'est ce que vous souhaitiez savoir ?

----------


## miclo

et pour le financement ?

----------


## chienssansfamille

En fait, ma fille, adoptante d'Anca, n'a jamais plus eu de nouvelles de l'association mais pas contre le Dr Baron a reçu un mail de sa présidente en date du 20 Mars dernier qui stipule "que les frais relatifs aux interventions d'Anca seront honorés". Donc, Anca pourra être soignée , ses deux opérations prises en charge par l'association qui l'a plaçée. Nous avons bon espoir d'une nouvelle vie pour elle .. même si nous savons que le post-opératoire sera délicat et sa rééducation, longue ...

----------


## sandrinea

Beaucoup de courage pour la petite Anca et pour vous  ::

----------


## miclo

alors on croise de toute nos forces nos papattes pour la petite Anca. Tenez-nous au courant de la date, de l'intervention ........ nous vivons tout cela avec vous avec notre coeur.  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

*Concernant les chiens qui restent a adopter, voici une dernière mise a jour sur ce topic. Vous pouvez retrouver, maintenant, sur UHDG, LE post  qui leur est consacré* *(une fiche par loulou). Pour la suite, et si vous voulez le suivi, merci de vous y reporter.
LISTE DES CHIENS DE NATURALIA HUELVA AU 25 /03/2013*

les dons et promesses de dons sont uniquement pour financer les futures pensions pour ceux qui n'auront pas la chance d'être adoptés. Mais le but de Naturalia est bien entendu d'arriver à tous les placer  :Smile: 

*CHIENS AU REFUGE*

ANGI
BOBY
BONGO
CRIS
DALLAS
DENVER
DEXTER
DUQUE
FANNY
FLASH 
IZAR 
JUANITO
JUANJO
LESTER
LINDA
MANOLITO
MATHILDE
MÍA
NAÍM
PELUSA
ROBERTO
SILVER
THELMA
THOR
YACK 
KIKI (EN LA CLÍNICA)
KEISY (Chiot)
Michi (Chiot
Narco (Chiot)

*CHIENS SANS ADOPTION EN FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL EN ESPAGNE*

AIMÁN
BELLA SWAN
GRACE
IRI
LIDIA
MALÚ
MARILYN
MARTINA
MILAGRITO (SÓLO ADOPCIÓN)
NEO
PEPE
ROSAE
SAMANTHA
TONI
BALU (Chiot)
CORINNE (Chiot)
DUNA (Chiot)
JOSEF (Chiot)
KERMA (Chiot)
KIKA (Chiot)
NESSY (Chiot)
SENA (Chiot)
TIN (Chiot)

----------


## sylviemarie

Merci Arlette. j'ai diffusé la liste prise sur UHDG avec ls photos, sur Facebook. Notre bonheur ne sera jamais complet tant qu'on sait que ces loulous sont encore "en prison" et sans famille.
L'entente a l'air au beau fixe chez vos 4 pattes, les chiens sont plus raisonnables que les humains.
Ici, je n'avais pas d'appareil en main, mais hier soir, gros bisous de son papa à Ada pendant le match France/Espagne. Comme je le prédisais, François lui disait en même temps: on est les deux seuls Espagnols à la maison, hein ma chérie?
Puis de rajouter: Elle est vraiment facile à vivre Ada et gentille en plus!
Pari gagné, papa aime son Adamour!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Arlette. j'ai diffusé la liste prise sur UHDG avec ls photos, sur Facebook. Notre bonheur ne sera jamais complet tant qu'on sait que ces loulous sont encore "en prison" et sans famille.
L'entente a l'air au beau fixe chez vos 4 pattes, les chiens sont plus raisonnables que les humains.
Ici, je n'avais pas d'appareil en main, mais hier soir, gros bisous de son papa à Ada pendant le match France/Espagne. Comme je le prédisais, François lui disait en même temps: on est les deux seuls Espagnols à la maison, hein ma chérie?
Puis de rajouter: Elle est vraiment facile à vivre Ada et gentille en plus!
Pari gagné, papa aime son Adamour!!!!

----------


## arlette.vertet

pour ANCA :
http://www.clicanimaux.com/catalog/c...es_id=18050653

----------


## Tachka

J'en arrive!!!

----------


## sylviemarie

Youpee, depuis midi, par courrier, la carte d'identification de Ada nous est arrivée. Ada est donc officiellement NOTRE fille (la 2° sur 4 loulous). Nous vous présentons donc: Mademoiselle Ada !

----------


## terra

Bonjour ,

toujours pas de date pour la première intervention d' ANCA ?

----------


## titourse

Bonsoir ! Ca y est , j'ai reçu les papiers de Mr Alen (que nous avons rebaptisé Eugène )! C'est vraiment un amour de galgo , d'une fidélité totale et d'une grande intelligence
                                                                 !

----------


## sandrinea

Un galgo quoi!  :: 

Attention titourse, c'est rare que l'on n'en adopte qu'un  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Terra, pour Anca, rdv téléphonique avec le Dr Baron Mardi pour fixer la date de l'opération, ma fille a pu avoir ses jours libérés" pour accompagner Anca... comme l'hospitalisation n'est pas longue sur la première opération, il valait mieux rester sur place avec elle pour ne pas faire des allers-retours (1000kms à chaque fois)

----------


## terra

édit

----------


## Saint-Georges

Merci pour les bonnes nouvelles d'Eugene et des autres rescapés de Huelva ::  
C'est un grand bonheur de savoir que la petite Anca sera bientôt entre les mains expertes et bienveillantes du professeur Baron   ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

infos du soir, bonsoir :
Lester est réservé et a trouvé son adoptante
Pepe est réservé depuis deux semaines et a trouvé sa FA
BONNES FETES DE PAQUES A TOUS  :Smile:

----------


## Tachka

De bonnes nouvelles qui font plaisir!!!!!!

----------


## astings

Merveilleuses nouvelles

----------


## miclo

des nouvelles pour Anca ?

après Huelva, un grand sos pour l'euthanasie de 96 chiens en Roumanie dans 15 jours. Le refuge va être fermé !!
quelle tristesse pour tout ces pauvres 4 papattes.
En attente de l'ouverture d'un post sur rescue

----------


## saïma

j'ai vu de très jolies photos de Suerte dans sa FA sur le blog de UHDG !

ça fait plaisir !

----------


## chienssansfamille

Pour la première opération d'Anca, le Dr Baron propose les mardi 9 Avril (mardi prochain)  ou , éventuellement 30 avril, il confirme en fonction de son planning d'ici fin de semaine. Mais l'opération sera faite dans le mois d'Avril  afin de pouvoir plannifier ensuite la deuxième , le temps de la récupération pour Anca... L'été approchant, il sera plus facile de la faire nager dans l'eau pour la rééducation.

----------


## miclo

elle sera hospitalisée pendant combien de jours, pour la première opération ? souhaitons que cela se fasse le 9 avril, le plutôt sera le mieux, et ensuite la 2ème !!

----------


## chienssansfamille

On aura la date définitive d'ici peut-être demain.... Personnellement, je préfererais la date du 30 - entre les deux dates, pas de possibilités - car il y a le 1 Mai qui est un jour férié et qui permettrait à ma fille de rester un jour de plus pour  s'occuper pleinement de sa chienne puisqu'elle prend deux jours de congés. Il faut savoir que le post-opératoire reste "lourd" à gérer et qu'il y a toute une organisation à mettre en place,  que nous n'avions pas prévue. L'isoler des autres chiens, gérer la montée des escaliers (il va falloir la porter) etc ..; et certainement encore plein de difficultés qui vont surgir.

----------


## miclo

on est avec vous par la pensée   ::

----------


## miclo

Nous souhaitons tous que ces 2 opérations soient réussies. Qu'une nouvelle vie s'ouvre à Anca, quelle puisse courrir comme tous les chiens en bonne santé.
Je suis certaine qu'Anca sera entourée d'amour et de tous les soins dont elle a besoin. Elle aura très certainement un grand besoin de sa maman auprès d'elle.
Tenez-nous informé de la date choisie par le professeur !

----------


## hatchiko

*sujet nettoyé pour la énième et dernière fois. 
A la prochaine polémique, des sanctions seront prises, et ce sujet sera fermé. 

Merci de régler vos différents en privé, comme il se doit entre adultes.*

----------


## miclo

NON ne fermez pas le sujet comment suivre les opérations de la petite Anca .
Pensez aussi à ceux et celles qui aident, merci.

----------


## titourse

En effet , il serait bien dommage de fermer ce sujet qui permet d'avoir des nouvelles des chiens et nous met du baume au coeur!...

----------


## miclo

Arlette, comment se passe n'entente des loulous ?

----------


## arlette.vertet

@Miclo : nous sommes très vigilants et très précautionneux en essayant au maximum d'éviter les conflits. En 15 j, seulement une bagarre mais sans trop se toucher. Nous donnons un anti stress à Pépin (merci Katia  :Smile: ) ..je mets un diffuseur DAP dans la pièce où ils vivent pour les calmer et je les sépare pour la nuit. Ce n'est pas gagné car je crois que Cissé est le dominant, mais que Pépin malgré ses 18 mois commence à trouver sa place et commence à vouloir s'imposer. Seulement il continue à avoir peur, et principalement de Cissé qd il veut rentrer dans la pièce...il fait des grands détours pour se faire, alors qu'une fois dans la pièce ils arrivent à se lécher le museau!!!!. J'avoue que je ne suis pas encore arrivée, dans les livres que je lis sur le sujet, à trouver une explication cohérente. J'attends toujours de connaitre un bon éducateur canin dans mon coin, ce qui ne court pas la région. Ceux que j'ai trouvé sont à 100 kms AR....Enfin, nous avons de quoi nous occuper  :: 
Par contre, petit ZIPY progresse à grands pas et sans trop de difficulté..il comprend très vite et s'adapte à notre rythme et à nos règles. Il s'entend avec les 3 autres et aime par dessus tout se coucher dans un panier déjà occupé en prenant le copain pour un excellent matelas ou oreiller lol. En un mot : adorable
J'espère vraiment que Pépin va finir par déstresser car mon mari semble en être amoureux (je ne parle pas de moi ici  :: ) mais si la cohabitation pose vraiment des problèmes il faudra envisager de lui trouver une autre famille où il pourra être caliné, protégé, rassuré comme il en a besoin en permanence
Voilà en gros, au bout d'un peu plus d'un mois de cohabitation, l'évolution de la situation.
ET LES AUTRES ?
Bon week end  :Smile:

----------


## Tachka

Tu n'as pas essayer de le déstresser avec les elixirs Déva ou les fleurs de bach, c'est naturel et fonctionne bien sur les animaux.

----------


## arlette.vertet

@Tachka : je viens d'en commander mais comme je ne savais pas qu'elles fleurs de bach étaient recommandés pour eux deux, j'ai du faire des recherches avant  :Smile: . Par contre, non, je ne connaissais pas les elixirs Déva. Merci du tuyau. Je prends contact cet am avec un éducateur canin que l'on m'a recommandé et qui n'est qu'à 30 kms de chez moi  :Smile:  je pense que je vais y emmener et Cissé et Pépin lol
Je sais que d'autres loulous venus d'Espagne récemment ont ce comportement de peur extrême...je souhaite beaucoup de courage à leurs maîtres adorés

----------


## chienssansfamille

Arlette, les Elixirs floraux DEVA fonctionnent comme les fleurs de Bach, sur les émotions. Ils sont un peu plus nombreux (une trentaine je crois). Il faut bien "détecter" le problème émotionnel sur le chien pour lui donner l'élixir - ou les élixirs - qui conviennent. Certains organismes sont plus "réceptifs" que d'autres aux élixirs et fleurs de Bach mais les résultats sont parfois époustouflants. cela vaut la peine d'essayer, cela agit vite et on n'a pas forcément besoin d'en donner sur une longue période. On peut faire ses mélanges soit même, avec un compte-gouttes sinon chez Deva, ils vendent des synergies correspondant à des états émotionnels..

----------


## arlette.vertet

oui, merci Katia, je viens de voir cela...j'ai commandé fleur de bach (houx pour Cissé, et Heliamtheme pour Pépin) en essayant de cerner au mieux leurs problèmes respectifs. Pour le moment, et pour Pépin, je lui donne tes cachets et du rescue et mets donc un diffuseur DAP dans la pièce. 
je vais aller  faire un tour début de semaine prochaine chez l'éducateur canin pour voir comment procéder avec mes 4 pattes  :Smile: 
merci de tous vos conseils en tous les cas et bon week end... frisquet...mm dans le sud ouest (cerisiers en fleurs, mais petites gelées matinales..je crains pour la récolte !)

----------


## chienssansfamille

edit

----------


## astings

Je sais que vais poser une question stupide ,mais pourquoi y a t-il écrit " édit " certaine fois, et pas de message ?

----------


## Tachka

" édit " = message supprimé !

----------


## astings

Merci pour votre réponse.

----------


## arlette.vertet

je me dois de mettre l'info ici, mm si ce n'est pas le bon topic, mais on en a tellement gros sur la patate qu'il faut que cela sorte :
"Aprés avoir été repoussé de mois en mois, cette fois, c'est fini.....Le  refuge fermera ses portes dans 15 jours, entrainant par là même le  placement immédiat de tous les chiens .
L'avis d'expulsion est arrivé ce matin....il est en cours de traduction,"

quelles que soient les dissensions récentes, nous sommes, je le pense, devenus très proches de tous ces loulous que nous avons suivi depuis fin décembre et donc surtout, de TOUS CEUX QUI RESTENT AU REFUGE et dont on ne connait pas l'avenir

Inutile de dire que la tristesse infinie est là, et que......pfffttt, mm pas de mots pour dire ce que j'en pense, ce soir, à chaud

----------


## Tachka

Je n'avais pas les moyens financiers pour en adopter un mais là j'ai les larmes aux yeux en pensant à eux......

----------


## astings

Mon Dieu, je suis retournée,Que vont ils devenir? Les dons que  nous avons fait permettent ils de les mettre en pensions ? 

Merci de nous  donner des nouvelles dès que vous en aurez. Encore une nuit sans dormir.

----------


## arlette.vertet

Message de UHDG (MERCI DE NE PAS COMMENTER MAIS JUSTE DE PRENDRE NOTE... VOUS FAITES EN FONCTION DE VOTRE CONSCIENCE)

"Concrètement, hormis des adoptions, le refuge aura bien évidement besoin de dons.
Le  plus simple est d'ailleurs d'inviter les éventuels donateurs à adresser  directement leurs dons au refuge, et ce, afin de leur donner la  certitude que nous n'utiliserons pas leurs dons à d'autres fins.

* Voici les coordonnées bancaires du refuge* : 

    N.C.C. La Caixa: 2100 2555 71 0110434725 / Extranjero: IBAN/BIC: ES31 2100 2555 7101-1043-4725/CAIX
    21005 Huelva, Spain

Les bénévoles pensent pouvoir amener le délai d'expulsion à un mois, si elles peuvent justifier d'adoptions en cours.

*Se trouvent encore au refuge :*
* Angi
* Boby
* Bongo
* Cris
* Dallas
* Denver
* Dexter
* Duque
* Fany
* Flash
* Izar
* Juanito
* Juanjo
* Kiki
* Linda
* Manolito
* Mathilde
* Mia
* Michi
* Naím
* Narco
* Peluca
* Roberto
* Senda
* Silver
* Thelma
* Thor
* Yack

Il  est très difficile d'estimer quelle somme sera nécessaire pour mettre  les chiens à l'abri, car aux frais de pension viendront s'ajouter les  soins que certains nécessiteront, et les imprévus en tout genre, lot de  tout refuge.
Nous sommes en contact avec le refuge, et nous attendons une estimation des frais qui seront à couvrir."

----------


## arlette.vertet

MORO ET PETER ENFIN ARRIVES EN FRANCE : SONT AVEC LEURS ADOPTANTS  :Smile: 

Moro est plus petit que sur les photos envoyées par Naturalia...Aponi en envoie une toute les 30 secondes, prises dans la voiture lol

----------


## miclo

je croyais qu'ils avaient un terrain pour accueillir les chiens après la fermeture de celui-ci ?

----------


## arlette.vertet

apparemment, le projet de vie n'a pas eu de suite...si on a bien compris la lettre.
Donc seules solutions : pensions....au bon vouloir des bienfaiteurs ou mieux ADOPTIONS

----------


## miclo

::   il en reste tellement, ils seront euthanasiés ?   ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

au bout du compte, j'ai peu d'espoir, car si dans 1 ou 2 mois ,il n'y a rien pour eux, ils seront remis dans des perreras ou autres refuges et .....  :Frown:

----------


## miclo

les perreras  !! pas bon signe pour eux  ::  je pense à eux que nous avons suivis depuis tant de semaines .... mon beau Dallas !!

----------


## arlette.vertet

d'ailleurs, à ceux qui sont ici et qui ont fait des promesses : vous pouvez, et c'est le moment,  les concrétiser. Vous faites comme bon vous semble : où vous faites confiance à UHDG et vous passez par eux, ou vous préférez envoyer directement à Naturalia. Personnellement, et cela n'engage que moi, je vais passer par UHDG, je suis au moins sure d'une traçabilité... :Frown:

----------


## astings

Moi aussi, je vais envoyer ma promesse de don à UHDG .Je pars en vacances pour une semaine ,mais ,dès mon retour, je l'envoie .Arlette, pouvez vous me remettre l'adresse en MP pour que je ne perde pas de temps quand je rentre , merci beaucoup.

----------


## arlette.vertet

quand je dis dans que dans un ou deux mois, ils seront remis en perrera, c'est si, au mieux, une PENSION PAYANTE est trouvée et financée pendant ces 2 mois. Sinon, il est évident que le retour dans une perrrera se précisera fin de mois  :Frown:  car le délai s'arrete à cette date, cad fin avril (il parait que la poste est très lente là bas et qu'une lettre datée du 18 mars démarre le 15 avril...!!!! bon, si on veut...)
Oh que tout cela m'énerve et me rend triste en mm temps..à chaque fois que je vois Pépin et Zippy se défouler dans le jardin ou se prélasser dans leur panier ou......, je pense aux autres, à ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance et j'en suis malade

@ Astings, oui, je vois cela dès demain ou lundi, promis  :Smile:

----------


## Molochon974

Arlette, je ne te suis plus... Je croyais que UHDG ne gérerait pas les pensions et ne voulait pas recevoir des dons pour Naturalia, du coup, ils ont changé d'avis????

----------


## arlette.vertet

UHDG est entre le marteau et l'enclume...d'un coté, naturalia dit que fin avril c'est fini, donc UHDG se retire, mais en mm temps il est difficile de faire une croix sur les 32 loulous qu'on suit depuis fin décembre. Donc s'il y a des dons pour les pensions, UHDG les fera suivre  mais l'adoption est bien sur toujours privilégiée. Pour cela je vous invite à aller sur le forum d'UHDG, vous en saurez plus..je ne fais que retransmettre ce que j'y lis  :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

EDIT

----------


## arlette.vertet

YACK, ROBERTO, MANOLITO, SAYCO seraient réservés ou mm adoptés (allemagne principalement)
ici, la page actualisée avec leurs ententes chat ou non, leurs tailles et leurs situations (si FA ou non)
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9992957&type=3

il en resterait un peu plus d'une vingtaine en réel danger (en refuge donc)

----------


## saïma

Je ne vois plus Linda sur les photos ? A-t-elle été adoptée ?

----------


## arlette.vertet

> Je ne vois plus Linda sur les photos ? A-t-elle été adoptée ?


si, elle y est, encore malheureusement : 4è à droite, seconde ligne  :Frown:

----------


## arlette.vertet

si vous voulez avoir des détails sur le sauvetage, allez sur cette page :
http://www.aideanimaux.com/forum/12-...tart=120#73183
vous aurez toutes les explications  :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

BONGO serait également réservé  :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

EDIT

----------


## arlette.vertet

bien, le sort en est jeté....un CON a décidé que mon nom sur facebook n'était pas réel (je ne dois pas l'etre non plus d'ailleurs), a averti facebook et j'ai été déconnectée totalement. Pour me reconnecter, il faut que je reconnaisse des photos prises sur les pages de mes contacts !!!!! des contacts dans la PA...impossible !!!! je suis donc complètement bloquée...j'abandonne !
si vous avez une solution.....

----------


## miclo

transmettre vos commentaires sur facebook  ! moi j'aime pas trop facebook, c'est très fouilli, mais évidemment cela touche beaucoup de monde !!

----------


## Molochon974

C'est quoi cette histoire?? bah là, à part te recréer un compte facebook avec un pseudo comme la plupart des gens de la PA, pas trop le choix...  :Frown:

----------


## chienssansfamille

Juste un aparté pour donner quelques nouvelles d'Anca qui a été opérée hier, au terme d'une longue journée puisqu'arrivée tôt le matin, elle n'est passée en salle d'opération qu'en fin de journée (beaucoup d'urgences vitales à la clinique...). Mais j'ai quand même pu la récupérer ce matin, j'attendais avec impatience... le Dr Baron m'a expliqué qu'ôter la tête de fémur n'avais pas été façile, il suffit de voir la radio pour comprendre que tout était enchevêtré et ossifié, il a malheureusement dû couper des tissus, ce qui sera une source de douleur pour Anca dans les jours à venir, c'est le seul bémol car sinon l'opération s'est extrèmement bien déroulée... maintenant, dans 10 jours, on ôte les fils et on pourra entamer la phase de rééducation en hydrothérapie, puis contrôle dans 1mois 1/2 environ... Pour prévoir la 2ème opération, il faut que les résultats obtenus grâce à la 1ère opération soient satisfaisants afin que cette nouvelle intervention ne vienne pas réduire les effets positifs de la 1ère. En attendant, il faut qu'elle marche, se muscle, qu'on lui fasse faire des étirements etc ..... chaque jour un peu plus ! Le Dr Baron est une personne extraordinaire, non seulement par sa compétence mais surtout pour son humanité et son amour des chiens .. espagnols ! Il y avait encore un galgo en soins à la clinique ce matin ...A sa demande, je lui transmettrais reportage photos et commentaires pour qu'il puisse partager l'évolution d'Anca au fil des semaines. Voilà.. merci à toutes pour vos messages, Merci pour Anca !!! :: 
La volonté et le courage de cette petite chienne m'ont impressionné, je m'attendais à la voir arrivée, portée par l'assistant du Dr Baron ... pas du tout, elle est venue, toute gaie,  vers moi pour me faire la fête.. sur ses 3 pattes vaillantes !! trop heureuse de me retrouver et ignorant sa souffrance... 
Emouvant .....

----------


## Tachka

Je lui envoie une énorme câlinou et suis heureuse des nouvelles. :Smile:

----------


## Saint-Georges

Bravo Anca ! Et bravo Chienssansfamille !  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

... surtout BRAVO au Dr BARON !!!! j'espère qu'il sera "la bonne étoile" d'Anca, celle qui va lui permettre de vivre enfin pleinement, sans contraintes physiques ! ::

----------


## Chinooka

Mille câlins à la belle  ::   et courage à tous !!! L'hydrothérapie devrait lui faire beaucoup de bien !

Encore bravo à ce super chirurgien si sympa !

----------


## arlette.vertet

bon courage à ANCA et bon courage aux "soigneuses". Un énorme merci à MR BARON  :Smile:  pour sa science, ses connaissances et son empathie.....vraiment merci

----------


## Molochon974

Très contente de ses bonnes nouvelles pour ANCA, caresses à la belle courageuse!!

----------


## sandrinea

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et votre dévouement pour cette adorable petite podenca.
De tout coeur avec vous  ::

----------


## miclo

super pour cette jolie petite Anca. Merci à ce très gentil professeur.  Ce sera avec plaisir que nous lirons les nouvelles d'Anca et de ses progrès. Amitiés et carèsses à la petite.
La nuit a due être difficile à attendre  son retour !!

----------


## Christine.

Très émue de lire ces bonnes nouvelles et de voir la petite puce. Il faudra qu'elle se ménage au début. 
Oui, bravo au professeur Baron et à chienssansfamille    ::

----------


## sylviemarie

Up pour Anca, sa famille et son docteur!

----------


## titourse

Très heureuse pour Anca!!! Merci professeur Baron! Et merci à Katia et sa fille...... ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

ZIPY EST OFFICIELLEMENT MEMBRE DE LA FAMILLE..... :Smile:  :: 
mais un truc me chiffonne  car la race indiquée est X CRUSE ????, si je perds mon chien, comment va t on pouvoir le retrouver avec une telle dénomination ???? je sens qu'il va falloir que je fasse faire une rectification !

----------


## Tachka

Les Espagnols ont de drôles de façons pour déterminer les races! Pradal était un mastin sur leur carte! Ma véto l'a fait enregistrer en X-podenco!!!!Il est visible sur l'avatar qu'il n'est pas un mastin!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Jay17

> ZIPY EST OFFICIELLEMENT MEMBRE DE LA FAMILLE.....
> mais un truc me chiffonne  car la race indiquée est X CRUSE ????, si je perds mon chien, comment va t on pouvoir le retrouver avec une telle dénomination ?


CRUSE c'est tout simplement le mot espagnol (mal orthographié) qui signifie croisement. Il est donc ... croisement croisement !!!
Ravie pour toi de cette adoption. Belle vie à toute la famille.

----------


## chienssansfamille

*Félicitations* , Arlette pour ce nouveau membre de la famille et longue et belle vie au gentil Zipy !!

Un petit "coucou" d'Anca dont j'ai dû enlever le pansement ce matin (moment pas très agréable...) , la cuisse a bien noirci a cause de l'hématome, maintenant il faut que cela cicatrise sans s'infecter (la couleur sur la suture, c'est de la Bétadine) .... Petite Anca, si courageuse  ::  par contre, à l'oeil nu, on peut déjà constater, quand Anca est debout et même si elle ne pose pas sa patte arrière droite, que cette patte est plus droite, dans l'axe de la hanche qui est redressée, c'est impressionnant...

----------


## arlette.vertet

FLASH va venir rejoindre Canaillousse, c'est officiel  :Smile:

----------


## sandrinea

Magnifique nouvelle pour le tendre et très beau Flash.

Un petit truc pour retirer les pansements: il faut s'aider d'ether pour ne pas arracher les poils et tirer sur la peau.  :: 

Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle pour cette petite Anca.  ::

----------


## Chinooka

Mille caresses à la petite mère courage, Anca  ::  

Bravo Arlette pour la famille agrandie !

----------


## arlette.vertet

EDIT

----------


## astings

je viens de rentrer de voyage et j'ai 232 messages qui m'attendent  :: 
 Bravo Arlette pour l'adoption définitive de Zippy  :: 
Je vois qu' Anca est aussi courageuse que belle. Je suis heureuse de ces belles nouvelles. Bises à la puce  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

EDIT

----------


## saïma

Contente que la liste diminue mais il ne faut pas oublier ceux qui restent !!

Linda est partie en Allemagne alors, je lui souhaite plein de bonheur !

Vous savez le nom de l'asso allemande car j'ai plusieurs liens de ces asso et j'aime bien voir leur travail !

----------


## arlette.vertet

EDIT

----------


## terra

arlette que c passe t'il avec ANGI je lis FA URGENT  :Frown:

----------


## Tachka

Il y a aussi Malu et Mia....

----------


## arlette.vertet

en fait ils sont en FA, donc on pourrait croire à l'abri...mais les FA NE PEUVENT PAS LES GARDER, d'ou l'urgence au mm titre que ceux qui sont encore au refuge!

----------


## chienssansfamille

Brièvement ;. quelques nouvelles d'Anca qui s'est bien remise de son opération , les fils ont été enlevés vendredi, la cicatrice est belle et saine et Mademoiselle est très gaie et pleine de vie ! L'épisode "collerette" un peu pénible n'a pas duré longtemps (vais m'équiper d'un "collier-lune" pour la 2ème opération, moins stressant pour la chienne) et la phase rééducation démarre semaine prochaine complémentée par quelques séances de marche dans l'eau dans une petite piscine de jardin que nous avons installée pour l'occasion. La patte ne se pose pas encore au sol systématiquement mais elle a retrouvé un équilibre (encore précaire) hanche/bassin et ne s'affaisse plus sous elle.; donc, bon espoir d'une amélioration dans les semaines à venir....

Anca, grasse matinée ce matin .... avec Maki, le chat !

----------


## Tachka

Super nouvelles! Sont trop mignons!!!

----------


## astings

La suite se profile donc bien.  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges



----------


## chienssansfamille

Première séance de rééducation pour Anca, au centre d'Hydrothérapie, près de Lyon (Dombes)..... la vétérinaire a établi un bilan complet de l'état d'Anca après avoir pris connaissance du rapport d'opération du Dr B..., elle a pris les mesures de sa patte et de sa cuisse (10cm différence entre la cuisse droite et la gauche, donc beaucoup de masse musculaire à récupérer), elle a ensuite établi le travail a effectuer pour "récupérer" l'amplitude de la patte (en arrière), là aussi beaucoup d'effort et de travail. 3 séances d'exercices et de streching à faire chaque jour à la maison, après avoir chauffé la cuisse.... Nous avons programmé au moins 1 séance - et parfois 2 quand c'est possible -  au centre par semaine .....

en images ... mesures de la "récupération"




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Séance d'ultra-sons (effet antalgique, anti-inflammatoire, chauffant musculaire et articulaire)...

----------


## chienssansfamille

Anca a été fabuleuse, se laissant manipuler, se couchant sur demande comme si elle comprenait que c'était pour son bien, pour qu'elle se sente mieux dans son corps... La véto l'a trouvé adorable, conciliante et extrèmement attachante.... 
Par contre, la séance d'hydrothérapie sur le tapis hydraulique a été plus difficile pour elle, stressée d'être dans ce caisson où l'eau monte progressivement et quand il s'est mis en route, il a fallu tous nos encouragements pour la rassurer... elle a fini par se positionner plus droite sur le tapis et marcher.. pour la véto, cela se passe toujours comme cela en 1ère séance (saufsouvent pour les Goldens et les Labradors)... quand nous sommes arrivées, c'est un Greyhound qui était dedans ! Anca était bien contente qu'on la sorte du caisson et qu'on l'enveloppe dans des serviettes pour la frotter et lui faire des câlins.. elle a eut droit à quelques friandises aussi ..
La marche dans l'eau accélère prodigieusement et en douceur le processus de récupération de la motricité, c'est important pour elle !

----------


## astings

Merci de nous faire partager la rééducation de la belle. 
Bravo fifille tu vas vite récupérer.

----------


## miclo

que de bonnes nouvelles !! plein d'encouragement la belle, comme toi je n'aimerai pas être dans le caisson !! mais c'est pour ton bien et tu vas le comprendre bien vite.

----------


## Molochon974

très heureuse de voir qu'Anca est toujours bien entourée, merci pour le reportage photo, je pense aussi que l'appréhension passera au fil des séances!!! Caresses à la belle!!

----------


## Saint-Georges

> Anca a été fabuleuse


Chiensansfamille aussi est fabuleuse  ::

----------


## Christine.

::  Merveilleuses nouvelles, merveilleuse Anca.
Bravo, chienssansfamille !

----------


## titourse

Bravo Anca ! Merci pour les nouvelles Katia... Alen -Eugène encourage sa compatriote!

----------


## astings

Alen est splendide  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

Tes deux copains de refuge et de voyage, ZIPPY et PEPIN, te souhaitent, ANCA, un bon rétablissement  :Smile: 
Je ne pensais pas que 2 loulous, très souvent à la course, arriveraient à me laminer autant mon terrain, d'habitude vert (surtout avec le temps actuel) lol

----------


## breton67

pas internet pendant mes vacances mais quel bonheur de voir que cette belle puce est sur le bon chemin 
courage a elle et a vous pour la suite  ::  ::  ::

----------


## astings

Je ne me souvenais plus de Zippy ,qu'est ce qu'il est beau avec sa robe couleur renard  ::  et pépin ,il a un poil ultra brillant,tu le lustres à quoi  :: ?????  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

ZIPPY veut toujours le jouet que le copain a pris, mm si le mm traine à côté Il adore, dans le panier, se coucher SUR le copain, mm si le panier d'à côté est libre : une vraie crapule  :Smile:  adorable et très intelligent.Un réel bonheur.
PEPIN commence vraiment à se rassurer mais deux choses encore plus font très peur : la voix de l'un de mes ados, et la lumière dans la cuisine, le soir, quand il faut rentrer se coucher. Alors l'un est envoyé au lit, la lumière est éteinte, et PEPIN daigne venir se coucher lui aussi  :Smile:  mais plus de séparation dans la pièce à vivre et tout se passe bien entre les 4. Il est brossé régulièrement, et à mon retour de vacances, je le relave ainsi que les 3 autres (absinthe, la canichette ayant droit, elle, au toiletteur)

Les 4 que voici : pas facile de les prendre les 4 ensemble....


Une petite pensée pour FLASH qui doit, ce midi, rejoindre sa nouvelle "maman" Canaillousse  :Smile:  BIENVENUE A CE BEAU LOULOU

----------


## astings

Ah oui ! flash, j'espère que l'on aura de belle photo de lui nageant dans le bonheur.

----------


## miclo

que de bonnes nouvelles, de belles photos   ::  de ces rescapés !

----------


## breton67

je me suis souvent demandée pourquoi les chiens noirs avaient moins la cote 
ils sont pourtant d une beauté et si en plus des yeux comme Pépin ......... ::  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Magnifique Alen-Eugène qui sourit ... de toutes ses dents !!! grosses caresses à Zippy et Pépin toujurs aussi beaux ! Anca vous remercie pour vos encouragements ....

----------


## arlette.vertet

ca y est, j'ai fait, samedi,  la demande d'adoption pour PEPIN...je voulais vraiment lui trouver une famille où il se sente bien, mais quand j'ai vu sa diffusion sur le boncoin, ca m'a fait un choc et je me suis dit....mais non, cela ne se peut pas, ce chien est à nous. Il se pose doucement, pas ou très peu de conflits avec Cissé, (15j gardés tous par un couple de retraités et tout s'est passé magnifiquement) il était temps de sauter le pas  :Smile:

----------


## breton67

je crois que je n aurais pas pu résister non plus 
bravo Arlette pour cette tres belle adoption  :: , il ne le sait pas bien sur mais son bonheur actuel est maintenant définitif , qui sait quels maitres il aurait eu alors que là ....... ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::  :Pom pom girl:  ::  ::

----------


## astings

Bravo Arlette,il vous a fait craquer  ::

----------


## miclo

::  ::  ::  un de plus d'heureux. je pense encore beaucoup aux autres, Aiman, Dallas...... qui attendent  :: !!

----------


## Chinooka

C'est génial pour Pépin  ::   Bravo Arlette !!!

----------


## titourse

Merci pour lui Arlette! Je comprends combien ça aurait été difficile de le laisser partir... Bravo ::

----------


## Jay17

Quelle belle idée, Arlette ! 
Tu as raison, comment infliger une énième perte de repères à ces loulous déjà tellement traumatisés.
Pépin peut maintenant se poser et se recentrer ... et profiter de toutes les belles et bonnes choses que tu lui offres.
Heureuse que tout se passe bien, l'harmonie se construit peu à peu, comme dans toutes nos "arches".
Belle vie à tous

----------


## Chinooka

On a des nouvelles de la petite opérée ? la rééducation se passe bien ?

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci Chinooka;.... oui, Anka a fait beaucoup de progès, grâce aux séances au centre d'hydrothérapie et au travail de massage et d'exercices fait à la maison (2 heures par jour en 3 séances), aujourd'hui sa patte a pris beaucoup d'amplitude et elle la pose au sol régulièrement. Elle a cependant encore besoin de muscler ce membre qu' elle avait perdu l'habitude d'utiliser..... lorsqu'elle part en courant avec les copains dans le jardin, elle s'en sert, comme l'autre, pour se propulser.. elle oublie son handicap ! elle ne semble plus souffrir, il lui reste encore des adhérences qu'il faut encore "travailler"..... un contrôle complet est prévu en fin de mois (ou début du prochain), mais la vétérinaire du centre est optimiste et stupéfaite des résultats obtenus, Anka est volontaire et courageuse... elle n'a plus peur du caisson du tapis hydraulique !! quand on l'appelle pour sa séance massage+exercices, elle se couche toute seule sur le bon côté, présentant sa patte "blessée" et nous regarde d'un air de dire "bon, on y va ...." et ferme les yeux.... un Amour de chienne !!

----------


## astings

Comme elle est belle et volontaire  ::  quel amour!!!!

----------


## Tachka

Quel bonheur de la voir si bien évoluer !

----------


## saïma

Ces loulous nous étonnerons toujours par leur volonté et leur adaptation !!  ::

----------


## sandrinea

Il y a eu un appel qui a permis de récolter 8 000 € sur Clicanimaux ainsi que tous les dons offerts par les généreux donateurs de Rescue et d'autres forums. 
Dans la mesure où ils étaient prévus pour 40 chiens dont la majorité a été adoptée ou est en FA, il devrait y avoir de quoi financer la totalité des soins d'Anca?

Ceux qui ont suivi le sauvetage ont beaucoup donné, pour que même les chiens en FA qui avaient du mal à avancer les 250 € de frais pour les ramener en France, puissent venir grâce aux dons sur rescue qui ont pemis de ne pas entamer les 8 000 € de clicanimaux.

Peut-être qu'UHDG se servira de cette importante collecte pour terminer de financer les soins d'Anca? 
Un merveilleux sauvetage qui lui a permis de trouver un Bonheur inespéré auprès d'une famille qui se dévoue tant pour elle ::

----------


## miclo

je crois que sur le 8000 euros il y a eu les frais pour faire monter les chiens en plusieurs fois, vaccins,  plusieurs transporteurs ! les chiens en FA....... bon en fait je ne sais pas ! je suppose.
Anca si tu as besoin, j'avais promis !

----------


## sandrinea

Les adoptants, FA s'étaient engagés à régler 250 € par chien et ceux qui n'avaient pas pu le faire avaient reçu des dons via la solidarité initiée sur Rescue et d'autres forums.

Concernant Suerte, il a avait reçu une importante aide financière personnalisée par une généreuse donatrice qui couvrait largement les frais plus importants de son transport en urgence pour recevoir des soins. En plus, sa FA a affirmé sur un forum en avoir réglé la moitié ainsi que ses soins.

Il devrait y avoir un important reliquat qui pourrait bien aider Anca et sa famille qui le mérite tant. 
Ne les oublions pas: il y a eu tellement de merveilleuses histoires pour ces chiens voués à une mort certaine après une vie captive et misérable.  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

oui, je crois effectivement que ce que voulait signifier Saint-Georges (elle confirmera) concerne directement et uniquement le cas d'Anca et des dons obtenus sur Clic-Animaux pour ses soins,  des personnes au grand coeur ont donné* pour Anca*, pour qu'elle soit soignée dans les meilleures conditions. Il existe un écart, que Saint-George a souligné, entre la somme acquise et le devis de l'opération (facture réelle demandée à la clinique).
A l'heure actuelle, j'ai pris en charge le post-opératoire avec l'ensemble des frais de rééducation (déplacements à 250kms de chez moi parce que, malheureusement, pas de centre plus près, et séances, ) absolument nécessaires à l'état d'Anca.Si elle a autant récupéré et qu'elle a une chance de pouvoir se déplacer un jour normalement c'est grâce aussi à cela, en plus du travail à la maison ... Aujourd'hui, il reste des séances à faire au centre et un bilan vétérinaire complet , frais auxquels je vais avoir des difficultés à faire face.. d'où le message de Saint-Georges concernant les dons pour Anca perçu par UHDG....

----------


## Saint-Georges

Je confirme : je ne parlais que de la somme appelée et récoltée pour Anca et pour elle seule. C'est une réalité accessible à tous que je n'ai fait que constater (et déplorer).

----------


## arlette.vertet

Bonne nouvelle : le dossier de DALLAS est validé, par UHDG, et remontera très rapidement  :Smile: 
Les comptes de UHDG sont très clairs, il suffit juste de les demander...les emplois, les perspectives, les projets, l'opération d'Anca à venir, tout est prévu et programmé. Il faut juste s'adresser aux bonnes personnes.  :Smile:

----------


## titourse

Katia , nous sommes toujours là , et si vous avez besoin d'un coup de pouce pour les frais : je pense que beaucoup répondront présents. Nous sommes tous solidaires ici  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci de tout coeur Titourse pour votre générosité et votre gentillesse mais je pense qu'il reste suffisamment de dons destinés à Anca pour couvrir ses besoins à venir en rééducation ...

----------


## sandrinea

> Bonne nouvelle : le dossier de DALLAS est validé, par UHDG, et remontera très rapidement 
> Les comptes de UHDG sont très clairs, il suffit juste de les demander...les emplois, les perspectives, les projets, l'opération d'Anca à venir, tout est prévu et programmé. Il faut juste s'adresser aux bonnes personnes.


Ce serait vraiment sympa de les communiquer Arlette car beaucoup de monde s'est montré généreux et solidaire sur Rescue et cela donnerait des assurances sur la suite des soins d'Anca. C'est tellement une merveilleuse histoire pour elle.  :: 
Merci  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

Bonne nouvelle : le dossier de DALLAS est validé, par UHDG, et remontera très rapidement  :Smile: 
Les comptes de UHDG sont très clairs, il suffit juste de les demander...les emplois, les perspectives, les projets, l'opération d'Anca à venir, tout est prévu et programmé. Il faut juste s'adresser aux bonnes personnes.  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ce n'est pas à moi de les donner, je ne fais pas partie d'UHDG...je sais qu'on peut les avoir qd on les demande...allez y  :Smile:

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci Arlette, concernant Anca , l'urgence actuelle n'est pas la 2ème opération que vous citez mais la possibilité de pouvoir continuer les soins de rééducation et lui faire bénéficier des dons octroyés sur Clic Animaux pour optimiser les bénéfices de la 1ère.... or, visiblement, il reste de l'argent pour Anca.....

au passage, je remercie Saint Georges , qui par son don, permet à Anca de bénéficier d'une séance supplémentaire au Centre jeudi prochain .... merci Anne et Christine.

----------


## sandrinea

> ce n'est pas à moi de les donner, je ne fais pas partie d'UHDG...je sais qu'on peut les avoir qd on les demande...allez y


 ::

----------


## miclo

je rêve !! DALLAS serait adopté , je n'en crois pas mes yeux !! que je suis heureuse pour lui
j'espère que d'autrea doptions vont suivrent   ::

----------


## astings

Oui, espérons qu'il y en aura d'autres  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## sandrinea

> oui, je crois effectivement que ce que voulait signifier Saint-Georges (elle confirmera) concerne directement et uniquement le cas d'Anca et des dons obtenus sur Clic-Animaux pour ses soins,  des personnes au grand coeur ont donné* pour Anca*, pour qu'elle soit soignée dans les meilleures conditions. Il existe un écart, que Saint-George a souligné, entre la somme acquise et le devis de l'opération (facture réelle demandée à la clinique).
> A l'heure actuelle, j'ai pris en charge le post-opératoire avec l'ensemble des frais de rééducation (déplacements à 250kms de chez moi parce que, malheureusement, pas de centre plus près, et séances, ) absolument nécessaires à l'état d'Anca.Si elle a autant récupéré et qu'elle a une chance de pouvoir se déplacer un jour normalement c'est grâce aussi à cela, en plus du travail à la maison ... Aujourd'hui, il reste des séances à faire au centre et un bilan vétérinaire complet , frais auxquels je vais avoir des difficultés à faire face.. d'où le message de Saint-Georges concernant les dons pour Anca perçu par UHDG....


Si l'association ne souhaitait pas vous aider, vous pouvez compter sur ma famille et moi pour cette adorable et courageuse petite podenca. 
L'opération, la souffrance endurée et votre engagement pour la sauver ne doivent pas échouer parce que l'on refuse de vous octroyer le solde des dons de clic animaux destinés à cette opération. 
La réeducation fait partie intégrante du protocole pour réussir, tous ceux qui ont du affronter des chirurgies orthopédiques le savent.
L'union fait la force  ::

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci Sandrinea....
Oui, effectivement UHDG a répondu négativement cet après-midi à ma demande concernant le reliquat des dons octroyés à Anca sur Clic Animaux dans le cadre de la 1ère opération. En fait, il reste 295 - l'opération a couté 987 et non pas 1282 - Cet argent aurait pu servir à optimiser la rééducation d'Anca et de ce fait, lui éviter une 2ème opération. Cela me paraissait être une priorité pour Anca....lui éviter la souffrance et le stress d'une nouvelle intervention. Elle a fournit tellement d'efforts qui lui ont permis une récupération très importante, on aurait pu progresser encore et lui donner cette chance .... J'ai déjà dépensé plus de 1000 pour soigner Anca, je ne peux malheureusement aller au-dela. J'ai répondu par mp à tout le monde.

----------


## Tachka

> UHDG a répondu négativement cet après-midi à ma demande concernant le reliquat des dons octroyés à Anca sur Clic Animaux


 Ce n'est pas normal, cet argent a été donné pour Anca et il doit lui être donné. 
Il n'y a pas moyen d'en parler à clic-animaux.

----------


## Chinooka

> Il n'y a pas moyen d'en parler à clic-animaux.


C'est ce que je pensais aussi...  ::

----------


## miclo

mon aide promise partira demain. On croise tout pour que la petite Anca ne subisse pas une 2ème opération.

----------


## sandrinea

Il y a eu un communiqué comme quoi seulement 6 400  avaient été versés à Naturalia, ce qui ne reflète pas le montant important des dons effectués dont beaucoup avaient pour mention "pour ceux qui ont le plus besoin".

Il ne faut donc pas oublier Anca, mais également les chiens (à priori une quinzaine d'après les allemands) qui restent sans solution mais qui sont également aidés financièrement soit par des FA, soit par d'autres asso étrangères.

Aucune raison d'abandonner Anca et sa famille comme de ne pas garder l'élan de générosité qui a permis à tant de pauvres êtres de connaître le Bonheur.

Un point sur le montant exact de la collecte des dons sur tous les supports internet ainsi que sur leur affectation serait bienvenu tant pour les donateurs que pour clic-animaux.

----------


## chienssansfamille

Merci Miclo, c'est extrèmement généreux .. mais pas tout à fait "normal" quand même, alors qu'un don existe pour elle, donné dans le cadre de la 1ère opération et qui aujourd'hui, pourrait l'aider....... une autre asso aurait tout fait pour lui éviter le stress et la souffrance d'une 2ème intervention.. c'est le destin de la pauvre Anca !! Heureusement qu'elle a pour elle, des personnes au grand coeur et une famille qui l'aime énormément. ::

----------


## miclo

pour beaucoup de chiens d'Huelva, c'était des promesses de dons et souvent les promesses ne sont pas tenues !! ces 6400 euros viennent d'actuanimaux ? je crois que la demande était 8000 euros, ce qui avait soulevé une très grande polémique .......

----------


## sandrinea

Je ne parle que de dons, miclo, bien évidemment pas de promesse.

Il y a eu 8 000  sur clic-animaux pour 40 chiens dont la majorité a été heureusement adoptés, mais également plus de 1 200  pour Anca alors que la facture n'est que de 987 . 
Ses adoptantes ont déjà déboursé plus de 1 000  sur leurs deniers personnels pour établir diagnostics et protocoles opératoires, ce qui ne faciliterait la vie de personne.

Beaucoup de personnes, dont certaines sont des amies avec qui nous faisons d'autres sauvetages ont effectué des dons directement à l'asso. 
J'ai tout listé ce qui m'a été envoyé en mp via rescue (par exemple Me F.S a donné 1 000  pour Suerte le 29/01, également un don important de Yannick pour les soins leishmaniose de Beli qui s'est avérée heureusement pas porteuse de la maladie) mais pas sur les autres supports internet. Pas sûr que les gens aient adopté un comportement moins généreux, car j'ai reçu plusieurs témoignages en mp.

Il a été écrit que seulement 6 400  auraient été versé au refuge, 987  au chirurgien. 
Rachel Koch, FA de Suerte, a écrit prendre les soins ainsi qu'une grosse partie des frais de transport de Suerte à sa charge et qu'en plus un appel aux dons a été fait pour lui par UHDG, il est possible de ne pas oublier Anca dans sa terrible situation.

Je pense que la publication du montant de la totalité des dons ainsi que leur affectation donnerait de la lisibilité et permettrait certainement de sortir de la terrible impasse dans laquelle se trouve cette petite chienne, trahie en Espagne et maintenant en France, malgré la qualité de ses adoptants.
Une lueur s'était allumée pour elle grâce à un merveilleux élan de générosité, ne la laissons pas s'éteindre  ::

----------


## miclo

j'ai lu que Suerte n'était pas castré, il doit l'être, je pense que c'est UHDG qui va prendre cela  en charge.
La petite Anca ne sera pas oubliée  ::

----------


## saïma

Avez-vous demandé à la comptable de UHDG, la comptabilité de l'asso ?

----------


## sandrinea

Pour le moment, les soins d'Anca sont interrompus alors qu'ils sont indispensables. Tous ceux qui ont eu une chirurgie orthopédique vous confirmeront que la réeducation est primordiale.

Qu'est-ce que ce serait si elle était oubliée, miclo ... 

Concernant Suerte, 1 000 € de dons de F.S et un appel aux dons pour une castration devraient laisser un peu de marge pour ne pas trahir Anca  ::  J'ai également d'autres témoignages de dons en mp, il est impossible de ne pas la sortir de cette impasse.

@saïma: la trésorière qui a comptabilisé les dons a quitté l'asso.

----------


## astings

Je ne suis pas intervenue jusqu'à présent parce que je ne voulais pas entretenir de polémique. Je trouve dommage de polémiquer sur un sujet dont personne n'a les tenants et les aboutissants exactes . Nous oeuvrons tous ici pour le bien être des malheureux. Certe,il y a eu beaucoup de promesse de dons mais nous ne savons pas si tout le monde les a transformé en dons . J'ai donné pour que la magnifique Anca puisse faire son bilan pré opératoire, j'ai donné pour les pauvres chiens restantsans aucune solution.Ceux là, n'ont pas la chance d'avoir une famille et les pensions coutent trés chers.Même s'il y a eu des malentendus avec la personne d'UHDG ,je crois cette personne totalement honnête .Alors Demandez lui ,à elle directement, et je suis certaine qu'elle vous répondra .Comme le dit Arlette ,il suffit de demander.Il me semble qu'il ne faut pas faire de procès d'intention .
Nous avons tous le même but,alors soyons uni et nous ne laisserons pas tomber Anca.Elle a fait d'énormes progrès et elle continuera à en faire.

----------


## arlette.vertet

> je rêve !! DALLAS serait adopté , je n'en crois pas mes yeux !! que je suis heureuse pour lui
> j'espère que d'autrea doptions vont suivrent


ah, enfin quelqu'un qui percute  :Smile: ...oui DALLAS va aller dans le Var, très prochainement. D'autres ont été adoptés, beaucoup en Allemagne, mais de tous ceux que l'on connait depuis le début, il en reste encore une dizaine. Par contre, des loulous qu'on ne connaissait pas parce qu'en famille d'accueil en Espagne sont qd mm à adopter. Et puis d'autres sont arrivés...et oui, c'est un refuge, les responsables ne se sentent pas le coeur à leur fermer leurs portes, alors le nombre fluctue. Pour le détail et voir ceux qui restent le mieux est de se brancher sur la page fb d'UHDG (à noté, en plus, que les chiens diffusés en Allemagne ne sont pas forcément diffusés en France, et vice versa, Naturalia faisant peut etre un dispatching dont ils connaissent seuls la raison) ou sur le forum d'UHDG. 

Si je le fais et je le sais, vous pouvez aussi le faire et le savoir....rien de secret dans tout cela, je pense  ::

----------


## sandrinea

Je pense qu'il faut apaiser les tensions en revenant aux bases de la mission de sauvetage:

- les chiens doivent être aidés sans discrimination: Anca est une podenca, qui a été trahie en Espagne en étant abandonnée brisée dans un mouroir et trahie en France quand on lui interdit de continuer des soins qui lui permettraient de surmonter son infirmité.

- personne n'a le droit de séquestrer des fonds qui ne lui sont pas destinés: l'appel aux dons de clic-animaux a été lancé pour Anca, pas pour UHDG.

-  les personnes qui récoltent des fonds pour la protection animale doivent protéger les animaux en leur laissant l'accès aux soins financés par la générosité de belles personnes qui ont parfois fait des sacrifices financiers pour aider.

- copie des propos de "Caroline" sur le site clic-animaux (qui semble reprendre à son compte les propos tenus par l'adoptante publiés ici) qui mentionnent bien les soins post-opératoires:

*Jeudi 18 avril : voici les dernières nouvelles transmises par Caroline.* 

_"Anca a été opérée hier, au terme d'une longue journée puisqu'arrivée tôt le matin. Elle n'est passée en salle d'opération qu'en fin de journée (beaucoup d'urgences vitales à la clinique...). Mais j'ai quand même pu la récupérer ce matin, j'attendais avec impatience... Le Dr Baron m'a expliqué qu'ôter la tête de fémur n'avais pas été facile. Il suffit de voir la radio pour comprendre que tout était enchevêtré et ossifié. Il a malheureusement dû couper des tissus, ce qui sera une source de douleur pour Anca dans les jours à venir. C'est le seul bémol car sinon l'opération s'est extrêmement bien déroulée... Maintenant, dans 10 jours, on ôte les fils et on pourra entamer la phase de rééducation en hydrothérapie, puis contrôle dans 1 mois 1/2 environ..._ 

_Pour prévoir la 2ème opération, il faut que les résultats obtenus grâce à la 1ère opération soient satisfaisants afin que cette nouvelle intervention ne vienne pas réduire les effets positifs de la 1ère. En attendant, il faut qu'elle marche, se muscle, qu'on lui fasse faire des étirements etc. Chaque jour un peu plus ! Le Dr Baron est une personne extraordinaire, non seulement par sa compétence mais surtout pour son humanité et son amour des chiens... espagnols ! Il y avait encore un galgo en soins à la clinique ce matin..._

_La volonté et le courage de cette petite chienne est impressionnant, je m'attendais à la voir arrivée, portée par l'assistant du Dr Baron... Pas du tout, elle est venue, toute gaie, vers moi pour me faire la fête... sur ses 3 pattes vaillantes !! Trop heureuse de me retrouver et ignorant sa souffrance..."_

*Il est URGENT de régler le solde de la collecte de clic-animaux pour que cette petite Anca puisse continuer ses soins.*


PS: sommes nous plusieurs à avoir mal lu:  la FA de Suerte n'est jamais intervenue en finançant 500  des 875  de transport?

----------


## CAROLINE7514

Mais qui vous a dit Sandrinéa que la FA de SUERTE n'avait pas fait de don ????? ils ont été utilisés pour faire remonter SUERTE en France. Ceux de sa FA ainsi que d'autres.

Et UHDG règle les soins afférents à sa pathologie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ne vous inquiétez pas, nous sommes en relation avec Valérie et vous semblez ignorez qu'une petite chienne va arriver très prochainement chez elle.

----------


## sandrinea

édit

----------


## May-May

*Bonsoir,

Le post a été nettoyé. Vous êtes priés de régler vos différends en MP. De plus, les échanges privés n'ont pas à être publiés directement sur le forum.

Enfin, je vous rappelle que la diffamation est punie par la loi, et que vous êtes prié(e)s de vous abstenir de tenir des propos diffamatoires.
*

----------


## chienssansfamille

Voici les dernières nouvelles d'Anca au Centre d'hydrothérapie, elle a reçu une séance de physiothérapie ainsi qu'une séance sur le tapis hydraulique.... La vétérinaire dit qu'il reste des adhérences qui auraient pu être éliminées par les prochaines séances 
par contre j'ai de nouveaux exercices pour elle, ce qui monte à plus de 2H30 par jour, le "travail" à la maison.. mais bon, s'il y a des résultats, cela vaut la peine de tout tenter...

----------


## miclo

quel est le cout d'une séance d'hydrothérapie ?

----------


## chienssansfamille

....

----------


## May-May

*Il vous a été demandé de régler vos différends par MP et d'arrêter de le faire directement sur ce post.*

----------


## Belespoir45

Viens de découvrir l'existence de ce post et des nouvelles de mon filleul Tass. En tant que marraine qui a envoyé 220 € pour son sauvetage, est ce que quelqu'un peut me donner quelques nouvelles.En plus de la leishmaniose, avait-il eu une patte fracturée qui pourrait expliquer sa perte de masse musculaire. Merci d'avance 

Belespoir45 et sa meute de vieux bretons (et membre de l'alsacian gang constitué de Breton 67 et de moi-même)

----------


## saïma

Si vous faites défiler la page des adoptés de UHDG vous tomberez sur de jolies photos de Tass !

http://www.unehistoiredegalgos.com/nos-adoptes/

en tout cas sur les 3 photos il a l'air très heureux !

et sur le livre d'or vous pourriez peut-être poser la question ?

http://www.unehistoiredegalgos.com/livre-d-or/

ou alors mettre un mail sous contact :

http://www.unehistoiredegalgos.com/contact/

----------


## Belespoir45

Oui Saima j'ai vu les photos dans ce post et sur le site de UHDG. Breton67 et moi voulons des éléments plus précis sur sa santé. Merci de nous comprendre, nous sommes des passionnées de petits bretons et, ne pouvant l'accueillir dans nos meutes respectives, nous avons remué ciel et terre pour qu'il sorte.

----------


## saïma

> Oui Saima j'ai vu les photos dans ce post et sur le site de UHDG. Breton67 et moi voulons des éléments plus précis sur sa santé. Merci de nous comprendre, nous sommes des passionnées de petits bretons et, ne pouvant l'accueillir dans nos meutes respectives, nous avons remué ciel et terre pour qu'il sorte.


j'ai aussi mis le mail pour faire une demande.

----------


## arlette.vertet

sur le post de Tass, sur le forum de UHDG, j'ai fait une demande de nouvelles...attendons  :Smile:

----------


## Belespoir45

Merci Arlette pour la demande et caresses à ta meute bien sympathique ...mais pour nous égaler va encore falloir en adopter .Bienvenue au club des fous de chiens  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

pour d'autres adoptions, ce ne sera pas possible : mon mari a dit stop....  :Frown:  mais bon, 4 chiens, 2 chats + marraine de 5 autres, ce n'est déjà pas mal  :Smile: 

triste nouvelle : le petit TONI, petit podenco, est mort hier soir suite à des thromboses dues à une filariose  :Frown: 
pauvre petit loulou...je vais faire de gros gros câlins à mon podenco à moi

----------


## miclo

ohhhhhhhh quelle triste nouvelle pour le petit Toni  :: 
cela n'avait hélas pas été détecté avant son adoption. De tout coeur avec sa moman  ::

----------


## miclo

il était dans les adoptés d'UHDG ?

----------


## Tachka

Quelle tristesse .......

----------


## titourse

Pauvre petit Toni...

----------


## titourse

@ BELESPOIR : j'ai rencontré Tass le jour de son arrivée en France. Il avait l'air très en forme . Son adoptante  était venue avec ses parents et sa chienne pour accueillir le loulou. Je suis sure qu'il est pourri gaté. Il a un traitement pour la leichmaniose...Pour la patte , je ne sais pas.

----------


## arlette.vertet

TONI était en FA en Espagne, mais retiré des listes de diffusion qd ses problèmes de santé ont été décelés
Pour TASS, pas de réponse pour le moment, mais je sais que UHDG est très occupé avec la remontée de loulous la semaine prochaine ou le 15...et les adoptants n'ont pas donné signe de vie..;mais n'y voyons rien de dramatique...ils ne sont tout simplement pas adepte du net, comme nous  ::

----------


## Saint-Georges

Pauvre petit Toni  ...
En ce qui concerne Tass, je me demande si la famille ne l'a pas rendu. Mais je me trompe peut-être, j'espère me tromper.

----------


## miclo

des chiens remontent le 15 d'Espagne ? je n'ai pas trouvé de post sur UHDG, mais je suis pas douée !!

----------


## arlette.vertet

oui, des chiens remontent dont MALU et DALLAS  :Smile:

----------


## saïma

http://www.unehistoiredegalgos.com/2...uin-prochains/

le lien !

----------


## arlette.vertet

voici la réponse concernant TASS /
"Arlette je te rassure TASS qui s’appelle maintenant ROMÉO va bien. Il  mange des croquettes spéciales car il est un poil rondouillet et son  pelage est comme du velours. Pour sa leishmaniose il est sous traitement  et doit faire de nouvelles analyses en juin, mais il se porte bien et  toute la famille l'adore tout comme EURO qui a été adopté par les  parents de jannick l'adoptante de ROMÉO - TASS.
Dès que sa maitresse  aura les résultats des analyses je vous tiendrais au courant, et  j'espère avoir bientôt de jolies photos à poster."
voilà  :Smile: 
bon dimanche

----------


## Saint-Georges

MERCI Arlette !  ::

----------


## astings

Merci Arlette pour toutes ces bonnes nouvelles

----------


## Belespoir45

Super merci pour les nouvelles. Cela fait chaud au coeur de le savoir en forme et très heureux. 

Amitiés de Oscar, Louky, Buck et Alloy, nos bretons à nous et du reste de la meute

----------


## mya382

_edit_

----------


## CAROLINE7514

Pour les marraines du petit TASS...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tZC-...m-upload_owner

 ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

> Pour les marraines du petit TASS...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tZC-...m-upload_owner



grillée, lol, je viens de la voir  :Smile:

----------


## CAROLINE7514

::  ::

----------


## breton67

merci belespoir,pour avoir été a l origine du bonheur de ce petit breton  :: 
merci aussi a ceux qui l ont adopté , mon gros coup de coeur  :: ,quand a la vidéo ,un pur bonheur  :: gros calins a Tas Roméo 
Arlette  ::

----------


## saïma

J'ai vu sur You Tube il y a d'autres vidéo de Tass !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yftTM9nEPA


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3c5_yC2R2E

----------


## arlette.vertet

dans ce groupe, principalement allemand, vous retrouvez des loulous  qu'on a suivi..ils viennent tous de naturalia (avec des loulous inconnus  de nous, en plus). Il y a une photo de DEXTER avec sa nouvelle famille,  puisqu'il vient d'y arriver. J'ai retrouvé également le frère de mon  PEPIN  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/2632..._comment_reply

mm si vous ne parlez pas allemand, vous pouvez tjrs échanger en anglais  ::

----------


## Tachka

Je ne suis pas sur FB, mais l'important est qu'il ait une famille!

----------


## arlette.vertet

si je comprends bien, plus personne ne diffuse pour ces loulous, plus rien ne se passe...exit les loulous que nous suivions depuis décembre. Je suis tellement triste pour eux, pour les copains de Zippy, Pépin, Casper, Moro, Dallas, Flash, Anca....QUI RESTENT......les hommes sont ainsi faits : ils ont beaucoup tendance à oublier ceux qu'ils ont encensés. VOUS SEREZ LES OUBLIES D'HUELVA et on dira ...oui, mais il y en avait, il y en a, il y en aura tellement d'autres à sauver.... :Frown:

----------


## sandrinea

Arlette, vous devez vous douter que ces chiens ne sont pas oubliés par ceux, nombreux, qui ont aidé et beaucoup donné.
Il y a eu des dons pour les chiens qui ne pourraient trouver un foyer, cela pourrait les aider. Vous avez écrit qu'il y avait la possibilité d'avoir le bilan financier de cette opération, peut-être le reliquat des milliers d'euros versés pourraient permettre de les placer en sécurité?

C'est vous qui avez les news, que faire?  ::

----------


## astings

Moi, je ne les oublie pas (et je suppose que je ne suis pas la seule) , ils hantent mon esprit parce que justement, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus.

----------


## miclo

oh non on ne les oublie pas !!  ::

----------


## Tachka

> ils hantent mon esprit parce que justement, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils sont devenus.


Je suis entièrement d'accord.

----------


## miclo

il reste des sous pour eux d'actuanimaux ? après le rapatriement des loulous, les stérilisations, castrations, vaccins ...............

----------


## arlette.vertet

je n'ai pas plus de news que celles qui sont données ici et que vous pouvez voir sur le forum d'UHDG...peu de nouvelles remontent d'Espagne  :Frown: 
Des chiens sont arrivés récemment en Allemagne..des posts ou vous pouvez voir les photos ont été mis sur le forum, sous l'intitulé chiens adoptés hors UHDG...parce que ces photos ont été trouvées sur FB.
Pour le reste..... plus aucune nouvelle d'adoption en vue d'où que ce soit

Face à toute cette misère (et là je ne parle pas que de Huelva bien sur), je crois qu'il y a des moments où on a envie de jeter l'éponge, car on se dit...à quoi bon. On en sauve un, il en arrive 10 en plus triste condition encore..alors que faire ? si au moins il existait une PA soudée et qui aurait une écoute plus convaincante.....trop d'égos à combattre, outre la misère des loulous...c'est insupportable

----------


## Molochon974

Je te comprends bien, Arlette... moi non plus je ne les oublie pas mais il est vrai que leurs posts ne sont plus du tout diffusés, c'est vraiment triste...

----------


## arlette.vertet

eu des news ce jour....pas bonnes dans le sens ou la présidente de  Naturalia, refuse de donner des nouvelles des loulous, refuse que les  bénévoles envoient des mises à jour des fiches des loulous. Tout le  monde est dans l'impasse...
une seule solution envisagée : harceler la présidente Sonia de email lui  demandant expressément des nouvelles. Exclusivement à faire en  espagnol...ceux et celles qui ne connaissent pas, des volontaires se  proposent de traduire. Mais la demande peut etre simple du genre : "nous  sommes des adoptants ou des donateurs ou des personnes concernées  depuis le début par le sauvetage et nous aimerions, pour la suite des  diffusions et aider les loulous restant, avoir des fiches complètes  concernant chaque chien encore au refuge et à l'adoption. Est il  possible d'avoir ces renseignements ?. Au nom des loulous que nous  suivons depuis votre appel de décembre et aux noms des chiens que nous  avons adoptés, leurs frères et soeurs de misère"
Qu'en pensez vous ? UHDG n'arrive à rien obtenir ni par téléphone ni par  emal...cela reste lettre morte. Les pages fb de Naturalia ou sites ne sont pas à  jour.

----------


## Tachka

On peut aussi se faire passer pour des adoptants potentiels, non ?? même si je ne le pourrais pas..... mais j'aimerais avoir des nouvelles de ceux qui étaient suivis . Je ne connais pas l'espagnol !!

----------


## arlette.vertet

autre mauvaise nouvelle : MIA et MANOLITO qui étaient réservés sont toujours au refuge, leur adoption a été annulée  :Frown:  quand on voit sur la page fb allemande combien est heureuse la soeur de Mya, Maya on se dit qu'il y a les chanceux, et les autres ....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sur cette page, vous avez la liste des loulous encore à l'adoption (pour autant que l'on puisse le savoir)
http://forum-uhdg.forumactif.org/f21-refuge-d-huelva

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et ici des nouvelles de certains adoptés en allemagne et dont il a été récupéré les photos
http://forum-uhdg.forumactif.org/f16-les-chiens-adoptes-hors-uhdg

----------


## Tachka

Pour le second lien il faut être inscrit .

----------


## miclo

Dallas doit avoir quitté l'Espagne ? oufffffffffffff pour lui
après avoir tant aidé Huelva ?? je comprends pas   ::  cette attitude pour ceux qui restent. Je suis peut être pessismiste, mais ils ont peut être été euthanasiés et ils ne veulent rien dire ...............

----------


## arlette.vertet

Dallas ne part que le 21 juin, et arrivera le 22 chez son adoptante avec  11 autres loulous dont Malu et Gerome. Il y a eu un gros problème avec  le premier transporteur et les bénévoles en accord avec UHDG ont préféré  annuler le transport au départ du 7 juin tant les conditions  s'annonçaient très mauvaises.
Non je ne crois pas du tout qu'ils aient été euthanasiés

attention, les pages ne sont pas forcément à jour :
http://asociacionnaturalia.org.es/
et  https://www.facebook.com/naturalia.web/photos_albums


et https://www.facebook.com/naturalia.web

si vous voulez poser des questions à la présidente, c'est dans les contacts, sur ces pages ou site

----------


## miclo

12 toutous qui remontent   ::  cela fait plaisir que beaucoup soient sauvés !

----------


## arlette.vertet

> On peut aussi se faire passer pour des adoptants potentiels, non ?? même si je ne le pourrais pas..... mais j'aimerais avoir des nouvelles de ceux qui étaient suivis . Je ne connais pas l'espagnol !!


non, ce n'est pas une bonne idée, car un dossier d'adoption va etre mis en route, et cela empêchera pendant un certain temps la possibilité d'une réelle adoption  :Smile: 
La seule solution envisageable est d'écrire à la présidente, de la harceler de mails, afin qu'elle se décide à répondre et à mettre les choses au clair...
Si quelqu'un ou quelques uns, ici, pouvaient  le faire..;vous m'envoyez votre mail en francais et en mp, je le ferais traduire..Merci pour les loulous, "les oublies de Huelva". Il est bien entendu que chaque mail sera fait en nom propre  :Smile:

----------


## Tachka

Tu peux m'envoyer un modèle de lettre? STP.
Personne n'a les n° du prochain loto ???! Quand je vois que le merveilleux boby est toujours à l'adoption, Grrrrrrr

----------


## Belespoir45

Merci Caroline, merci Breton, merci Arlette et à tous les autres    Je viens de découvrir la vidéo de Tass. C'est super gentil à sa famille de nous faire partager ces moments de vie de Tass-Roméo. Que du bonheur et mille merci  ::

----------


## Belespoir45

Je viens de jeter un oeil sur le site de Naturalia. Beaucoup de nos protégés sont dans la rubrique ''Fin heureuse'' qui compte 79 chiens. J'y ai retrouvé Sayco et Linda adoptés tous les 2. Et il n'y a que 41 chiens à l'adoption dont pas mal de petits nouveaux. Peut-être pas de raison de s'affoler en pensant au pire.

----------


## Molochon974

Arlette, envoie-moi aussi le modèle de mail traduit en espagnol, je l'enverrai sans problème, en espéra,t que si on s'y met à plusieurs, Naturalia donnera des infos...  ::

----------


## saïma

Merci des bonnes nouvelles ! Je suis très heureuse que ma protégée Linda soit enfin adoptée !

----------


## arlette.vertet

voilà ce que j'envoie à Sonia, la présidente de Naturalia
j'ai mis en français, et la traduction qu'une personne espagnole de souche a faite..à vous de l'adapter :

BUENOS DIAS SONIA,



 Soy la adoptante de zippy y pepin en frencia y una donante importante para huelva. Soy muy concernida para los otros perros que quedan al refugio y quiero ayudarlos. Es possible tener informaciones mas completas sobre los perros que quedan al refugio para difunderlos en frencia ? No conocemos nada sobre ellos, solamente sus edades y appelidos pero nada sobre sus caracter?
 Cuantos quedan al refugio ?


 En francia seguimos estos perros despues diciembre yo y los otros adoptantes de huelva y para nosotros es imposible abandonar los hermanos de miseria de nuestros perros.
 PS Sin informaciones no puedan hacer nada, por favor ayuda nosotros, queremos salvar vuestros perros.

 Muchas gracias sonia

 je suis l'adoptante de pépin et zippy en france et une donatrice importante pour huelva. Je suis très concernée par les autres chiens qui restent au refuge et je veux les aider. Est-il possible d'avoir des infos plus complètes sur les chiens restants au refuge ? Nous ne savons rien sur eux, seulement leurs noms et leurs ages, mais rien sur leurs caractères.

 Combien en restent-il au refuge ?
 En  France nous suivons ces chiens depuis décembre, moi et les autres adoptants de huelva et pour nous il est impossible d'abandonner les frères de misère de nos chiens. Sans informations nous ne pouvons rien faire, s'il vous plait aidez nous, nous voulons sauver vos chiens «
merci beaucoup


après en plus court on peut faire 1 demande d'infos sur 1 chien en précisant en vue d'adoption :

 exemple pour Fanny :
 hola,

 Soy en Francia y quiero tener informaciones sobre un perro que se llama fanny. Cual es su cararter y su estado de salud ?
 Muchas gracias de responderme rapidamente
 traduction : Bonjour,
 je suis en France et je voudrai des infos sur un chien qui s'appelle fanny. Quel est son caractère et son état de santé ?
 Merci beaucoup de me répondre rapidement.
 (pour un male un perro et pour 1 chienne una perra)

----------


## arlette.vertet

> Tu peux m'envoyer un modèle de lettre? STP.
> Personne n'a les n° du prochain loto ???! Quand je vois que le merveilleux boby est toujours à l'adoption, Grrrrrrr


a priori, BOBY est adopté en Allemagne (news datant du 15 mai)...quand on vous dit que leur site et page FB ne sont pas tenus à jour..du coup personne ne sait plus que et qui croire  :Frown:

----------


## arlette.vertet

le lien pour écrire à Sonia : http://asociacionnaturalia.org.es/ ...en haut, à droite
sur l'autre page consacrée aux albums, vous remarquerez également que l'ont voit deux fois la photo de TONI, le petit podenco décédé....donc je répète leurs mises à jour laissent à désirer et depuis que Rosa est partie, la présidente Sonia est inaccessible

----------


## Tachka

> a priori, BOBY est adopté en Allemagne


C'est ce que je croyais, j'ai eu un choc en le voyant ainsi que d'autres que je croyais adopté ...
Je m'y attelle!

----------


## Molochon974

ok, c'est fait à l'instant, j'ai adapté ton message Arlette, avec mes vieux restes d'espagnol!!! En espérant qu'une avalanche de mails les fera réagir...  ::

----------


## Molochon974

Bon, j'ai eu une réponse... un peu bateau et surtout, ça doit être la même que toi Arlette... Je ne mets pas la réponse ici car je ne veux pas d'histoire de divulgation de mails, etc
en gros, ça dit qu'ils sont débordés et qu'ils font tout ce qu'ils peuvent, que leur site est plus à jour que facebook, qu'il sremercient pour l'intérêt qu'on porte aux loulous et veulent savoir si les diffusions sont pour une asso ou particuliers.
Voilou... on n'est pas plus avancées...

----------


## arlette.vertet

oui j'ai eu la mm réponse hier soir...au moins elle a répondu..il faudrait que d'autres écrivent, elle va peut etre se lasser de répondre dans le vide

----------


## Molochon974

J'ai reçu 2 fois le même mail!!

----------


## arlette.vertet

selon la présidente d'Huelva, MIA doit partir, cette fois, en Suisse, en FA...espérons le et croisons vraiment les doigts, les pattounes....  :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

plus beaucoup de passage ici, mais pour les rares fidèles : 
"DALLAS est bien arrivé chez sa nouvelle maman... Un peu déboussolé le  Loulou mais c est normal, d autant qu il avait déjà été adopté puis  retour en refuge et depuis, il, comme qui dirait, se méfiait... Mais  tout va bien, il a fait connaissance avec ses compagnons de vie  désormais et sa nouvelle maman, ISABELLE vient de me dire qu il a fini  sa première gamelle, ce qui est une victoire et la rassure elle aussi... 

Bientôt d'autres news.. A suiiiiiiiiiiiivre..."

----------


## astings

Si si Arlette les fidèles sont toujours là . Merci pour ces excellentes nouvelles de Dallas. J'espère qu'il y en aura d'autres .

----------


## saïma

> selon la présidente d'Huelva, MIA doit partir, cette fois, en Suisse, en FA...espérons le et croisons vraiment les doigts, les pattounes....



des nouvelles par hasard ??

----------


## Tachka

J'attends les news!!!!!!!!!

----------


## miclo

je suis si heureuse pour le "petit" Dallas, je suis certaine que dans peu de temps il sera transformé et encore plus magnifique :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Molochon974

Bonjour,
Avez-vous quelques nouvelles des loulous adoptés? et des autres? 
et comment va la petite Anca?

----------


## arlette.vertet

bonjour

UHDG a dit avoir un contact sérieux sur Huelva pour les loulous, mais rien de bien nouveau, si ce n'est qu'ils ne courent plus aucun danger. Huelva a négocié un partenariat avec la commune et se sont engagés à aider la perrera..je n'ai pas tout compris mais pas d'euthanasie en vue.
Je n'ai pas de nouvelle concernant les 20 loulous qui restaient et qu'on a suivi depuis le début. Mais, je répète ce que l'on m'a dit : ils ne risquent rien et attendent, comme bcq, leur famille. 
Voilà  :Smile:

----------


## sofia49

Bonsoir,
Avez-vous le nom des loulous qui restent à Huelva ?
Merci beaucoup

----------


## arlette.vertet

je ne sais pas si qq'un suit encore ce post, mais voici qq nouvelles : ANGI et THELMA ont été adoptées en Espagne, IZAR serait réservé (une nouvelle fois). Restent, de ceux et celles qu'on suivait depuis décembre 2012 : mia boby kika cris marilin corine grace juanito aiman manolito peluca fanny piolin 
Si vous avez des comptes FB, merci de diffuser pour elles ou eux
Bonne soirée, bon dimanche  :Smile:

----------


## Tachka

Je suis !!! mais je suis pas sur FB ..... Je croise les doigts pour ceux qui restent .

----------


## astings

Merci Arlette pour ces nouvelles . Je m'intéresse à leur devenir et les nouvelles adoptions sont de merveilleuses nouvelles. Malheureusement, je ne suis pas sur facebook ,je ne peux donc pas suivre les nouvelles par ce biais.
Actuellement, je suis très choquée par ce qui se passe en Roumanie.

----------


## sofia49

merci Arlette, je suis également régulièrement ce post
je pensais que Mia était soit en FA, soit adoptée, ainsi que "4 à 5 autres loulous" en Allemagne...........
d'après vous, elle est toujours en Espagne, à Naturalia, au refuge ???? je parle de la petite Mia, soeur de Maya, qui elle serait adoptée en Allemagne, il me semble
à bientôt pour d'autres informations et encore merci (pas de FB)

----------


## sandrinea

Marylin et Grace, les 2 soeurs mastines ont été adoptées ensemble en Allemagne  :: 

Par contre 2 xmastins/huskys sont en danger de mort:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-huelva-98013/

Besoin de dons, FA ou mieux adoptants en très grande urgence  ::

----------


## astings

Deux heureux de plus  :: .Espérons pour Benni et Hopi une fin aussi heureuse , on y croit.

----------


## arlette.vertet

bonne nouvelle pour les deux loulous en danger : adoptés tous les deux, en Belgique, par la mm famille  :Smile:

----------


## arlette.vertet

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> merci Arlette, je suis également régulièrement ce post
> je pensais que Mia était soit en FA, soit adoptée, ainsi que "4 à 5 autres loulous" en Allemagne...........
> d'après vous, elle est toujours en Espagne, à Naturalia, au refuge ???? je parle de la petite Mia, soeur de Maya, qui elle serait adoptée en Allemagne, il me semble
> à bientôt pour d'autres informations et encore merci (pas de FB)


oups, je n'avais pas vu votre post (je ne recois pas les notifications).  J'avoue que je ne sais pas pour Mya de manière sure, mais elle ne me  semble pas encore adoptée. Il y a un mois, elle était dans les loulous  réservés dans l'attente de leur adoption définitive, mais je ne trouve  pas d'autres nouvelles
https://www.facebook.com/naturalia.w...2468659&type=3
les infos arrivent au compte goutte et souvent par d'autres biais.

----------


## Aponi26

coucou arlette! :: 
moi aussi je m'intéresse à leur devenir et je participe au sauvetage de Benni et Hopi...donc je reviens encore plus vers Naturalia!

 :: 
*Sait on quels sont les autres "gros" en danger au refuge et menacés de perrera comme Benni et Hopi** (heureusement sauvés qui remontent si tout va bien à la fin du mois!!)?* 
*Comment avoir les vraies nouvelles, pour vite savoir qui réserver et aider à les remonter sous asso de Naturalia! ??(j'ai vu aussi que Thor avait été adopté! yes!) mais les autres aussi, que l'ont suivez depuis le début? 
*
je n'ai pas encore de FB mais c'est en cours via notre "jeune" association!!
je mettrais évidemment les liens pour eux en diffusion etc mais ou les trouver, avoir les bonnes infos arlette? je sais que c'est toujours très compliqué avec Naturalia...*mais lorens qui suit Benni et Hopi me dit qu'il y a bien d'autres"gros chiens" la bas en danger d'être envoyé  en perrera pour y agoniser et être gazés!!* ::  :: 

*Comment les sauver et savoir qui ils sont stp?* :: 

_merci arlette de continuer à les suivre nos loulous d'amour de Huelva...je les suis aussi à nouveau désormais._

----------


## miclo

je ne me souviens plus très bien masi ce n'était pas aIMAN QUI DEVAIT SUBIR UNE OPération ?????? plus de nouvelle !!

----------


## Siempre

Bonjour, Je suis la maman de Roméo (Tass) Malheureusement le pauvre Ayman est décédé il y a une dizaine de jours

----------


## astings

Pauvre Ayman, as t'il connu un peu le bonheur en famille au moins ? Merci de nous donner des nouvelles

----------


## Tachka

> a t'il connu un peu le bonheur en famille au moins


 Je l'espère..... Qui sait ?????

----------


## sandrinea

Il est allé un peu en accueil chez la directrice, mais je ne sais pas s'il était retourné au refuge.
Rip petit ange  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@siempre: est-ce possible de nous mettre la petite vidéo de Tass/Romeo que j'ai vu sur lévriers infos adoptions?
J'étais émue aux larmes de le voir si heureux avec ses copains.

----------


## miclo

EH BIEN C'EST treS TRISTE DE N'AVOIR DES NOUVELLES QUe PlUSIEURS JOURS APRèss!!!!!! pauvre AYman, RIP petit père au mois tu es dans un monde bien meilleur, mais nous avions été nombreux à vouloir de soigner et te sauver. bien triste

----------


## miclo

j'espère qu'il n'est pas mort tout seul au refuge !! cela me faitbeaucoup de peine  ::

----------


## sandrinea

@miclo: il faut comprendre que ce refuge est très pauvre, dans une grande précarité car toujours menacé d'expulsion et qu'une inspection a demandé de renvoyer les gros gabarits en perrera où déjà plusieurs chiens sont déjà programmés pour être euthanasiés.

Les bénévoles font ce qu'elles peuvent, mais elles sont submergées. Elles n'ont même pas le financement pour soigner les chiens malades.

----------


## miclo

pourtant nous avon été nombeux à envoyer des sous pour eux!! il ne reste plus rien ?? je sais que cela part bien vite et que les frais sont énormes, ne pas refaire un appel aux dons pour les restants avec leur photo ?? ne pas les laisser tomber, en us l'hiver arrive ........

----------


## arlette.vertet

VOICI LE LIEN DE NATURALIA ou vous pouvez voir ceux qui sont encore à adopter (il y a ceux qu'on connait, et puis il y en a d'autres)
https://www.facebook.com/AsociacionNaturaliaHuelva
PAUVRE AYMAN....quelle tristesse  :Frown:  j'en suis toute retournée

----------


## astings

Arlette, je ne suis pas sur facebook, y a t'il un autre lien pour voir les chiens à adopter ?

----------


## saïma

Voici le lien des nouvelles de Suerte !!! avec une magnifique video !!





http://www.unehistoiredegalgos.com/2...rte/#permalink

----------


## arlette.vertet

> Arlette, je ne suis pas sur facebook, y a t'il un autre lien pour voir les chiens à adopter ?


http://www.asociacionnaturalia.org.es/
si tu parles espagnol  :Smile: 

il y a des disparités entre le site et leur page fb...sur le site, j'ai vu qu'il restait à l'adoption dans tous ceux que l'on connaissait : 
chris, juanito, mia, manolito, peluca, izar et boby

sont notés comme réservés naturalia (ce qui veut dire ????) : pancho, mia, luis, thor angi thelma et tron (??? marqués adoptés sur le site) juanjo, Izar...je n'arrive pas à savoir quel est le site le plus à jour (l'actualisation de la page fb semble dater d'un mois, alors que la dernière mise à jour date du 13 novembre) et tout n'est pas clair
Par contre, sur le site, tous les chiens adoptés n'y figurent pas alors qu'ils figurent bien sur la page FB
UN VERITABLE CASSE TETE A QUI VEUT SUIVRE VRAIMENT

----------


## astings

Merci Arlette . C'est un crève coeur de voir tout ces loulous .

----------


## Siempre

Bonjour, voici le lien vers ma chaîne youtube : http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=1968oliva il y a 12 vidéos concernant mon bel andalou breton champenois; si le lien ne fonctionne pas, il faut chercher "1968oliva" sans espace . Bien cordialement, Siempre

----------


## sofia49

C'est bien la petite Mya à laquelle je pensais sur la photo de votre lien
Peut-être un "moyen" de la diffuser par un autre biais que FB, pour les personnes qui n'y sont pas affiliées ?
Lors de la fermeture de Naturalia, cette petite m'avait touchée, sa soeur Maya adoptée en Allemagne et elle restée là-bas .....
Je ne peux pas l'adopter, car déjà 3 galgas et un X DA
Merci de nous donner les nouvelles que vous pouvez avoir deçi-delà de la petite

----------


## arlette.vertet

il faudrait pouvoir faire une fiche sur rescue ou sur des sites spécialisés, mais le pb est qu'elle (ils) ne sont couverts par aucune assoc maintenant, ce qui rend leur diffusion encore plus improbable. Si je parlais allemand, je serais bien rentrée en contact avec la famille qui a pris Maya pour au moins leur demander de chercher autour d'eux  :Smile:  mais bon...j'espère seulement que le terme réservé pour elle va se concrétiser

----------


## saïma

Moi-même faisant partie d'une asso qui travaille seulement avec un refuge espagnol, j'ai remarqué que chaque asso de galgos ou autres chiens travaillent avec un ou plusieurs refuge, est-ce que vous ne pensez pas que Naturalia d'Huelva travaille avc aucune asso française, allemande ou autre ? Car comme cela en faisant de la pub pour eux on pourrait mettre sous couvert de l'asso Untel ?

Le seul moyen de le savoir est peut-être de téléphoner directement au refuge et demander qq qui parle français ou faire téléphoner un personne de France qui parle espagnol ?

Car à force de naviguer sur les sites des assos, j'ai l'impression que ce refuge doit aussi être en contact avec des asso ??

j'ai vu sur leur site qu'ils ont comme amis une asso allemande et une hollandaire et UHDG mais ça toujours vrai ?

http://asociacionnaturalia.org.es/colaboradores/

----------


## arlette.vertet

pour les assoc allemandes et hollandaises, oui...car les chiens continuent de partir là bas. 
Je ne parle pas espagnol (ou très très mal) alors je ne peux etre d'aucune utilité. Je sais qu'il y a une bénévole du nom de Montse qui est en relation avec UHDG mais mes infos datent..je ne sais plus, surtout que je ne vois rien bouger de ce coté là

----------


## Jay17

Le plus simple ne serait-il pas de demander avant tout confirmation à UHDG du fait qu'ils continuent à collaborer avec Naturalia ? 
Puisque le logo d'UHDG figure parmi les collaborateurs de Naturalia, ceux-ci diront forcément que oui ... même si la collaboration a cessé entretemps.
Les chiens qu'UHDG propose à l'adoption sur son forum, de quel refuge sont-ils ?

----------


## sofia49

Mia x bodeguera était à Naturalia de Huelva lors de leur "fermeture" sous couverture d'UHDG
Merci Arlette, mais il faudrait plus d'infos

----------


## sofia49

http://asociacionnaturalia.org.es/li...seccion=36&p=7

C'est la petite MIA que je recherchais

Personne ne peut la diffuser ??? Merci pour Elle à toutes/tous

----------


## Aponi26

_je suis extrèmement triste d'apprendre ainsi la mort d'Ayman! pauvre petit père....que les anges t'accompagnent petit bonhomme qu'on a tellement voulu aider et sauver! tu n'as pas eu ta chance, toi_. ::  ::  ::  :: 

oui un véritable casse tête depuis déjà un sacré bout de temps Naturalia Arlette. *Sais tu si UHDG au final continue réellement de les aider ?* 
car sur leur forum je n'ai trouvé nulle trace d'aucun de ces loulous-ceux qu'on connaissait- et d'autres en diffusion?
*ils ne semblent pourtant plus travailler avec le refuge de Naturalia!?* je vais essayer de voir avec Lola avec qui on a sorti Benni et Hopi, adoptés tout deux en Belgique!!! elle a contact avec une bénévole qui a l'air très bien. je ne sais plus son nom. je vais voir si Lola qui parle très bien espagnol peut nous aider et en savoir plus...
mais cela semble toujours aussi difficile surtout d'avoir les bonnes infos et au bon moment avec Naturalia=mais oui il est pauvre et en grande difficulté et les pauvres loulous qu'on voulait continuer à sortir un par un, y sont encore pour pas mal d'entre eux... :: plus tant de nouveaux et des gros loulous

cela me désole vraiment. :: 

_ce que je ne parviens pas à comprendre, c'est pourquoi Naturalia continue, alors que cette avis d'expulsion est présent depuis bientot 1 an maintenant!??
mais bon je pense, qu'ils n'ont pas pu arrêter car quand des malheureux arrivent vers vous et vous demandent de l'aide=comment pouvez vous refuser de les aider?_

*oui pauvre petite Mia on va rediffuser pour toi et tes frères et soeurs de misère! (Mia est elle toujours en FA comme Naturalia le disait avant que l'on puisse plus avoir leurs infos pour aider?)*

*il serait peut être judicieux de contacter des asso en masse en France qui pourraient faire le lien comme UHDG en son temps et permettre la diffusion et appel à dons et transport etc ??? la liste est longue et comment bien se partager la lourde tâche de contacter les assos capables en ce sens de soutenir une telle logistique? je veux bien aider si quelqu'un sait comment avancer là dessus et a des contacts????
*
Merci et Haut les coeurs! on l'a bien fait une fois...on peut bien le refaire tous ensemble n'est ce pas?  ::

----------


## Aponi26

*2 loulous = Cachorro et Dayna, en extrème urgence via Naturalia aussi : ceux là n'ont plus de place au refuge et sont à la rue, livrés à eux mêmes et face au danger permanent, et ont besoin d'une place vite ou d'une bénévole en France qui aide une bénévole en Espagne pour les mettre en pension ou refuge et rassembler le sous pour les faire remonter.*...et sous asso à trouver, c'est comme çà qu'on en a remonter plusieurs avec Lola durant toute une année.... 

_Cachorro :_ 


_Dayna :_


 :: *Diffusons pour eux aussi SVP car méga urgence!!*

Merci :: 

_et cette pauvre petite ne vous rappelles pas notre cher Suerte??_  :: _si on peut aider à soigner et remonter cette chienne comme on l'a fait pour Suerte, peut être qu'elle pourrait aller dans la même FA du Var que Suerte?_ :: 


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...=3&uploaded=12

----------


## sofia49

Merci pour Mia Aponi, mais à la vue de le photo, elle est au refuge de Naturalia
La louloutte sur les 3 dernières photos me rappellent bien sur le malheureux Suerte, remonté en FA, et qui vient, enfin de trouver SA Famille

----------


## miclo

on dieu !! que de miséreux en détresse. Bien sur nous serons toujours là pour les aider à remonter en France pour y être bien soignée moi aussi 6 chiens + un mari qui n'en veut plus dautres et problème dde sané sinon j'aurai bien craquée quel est le nom de dette pauve petite?? ::

----------


## sandrinea

Naturalia vient de sauver avec l'association Wedelie Bernard, ces 2 magnifiques frères x mastins/huskys adoptés ensemble en Belgique:



Ce sauvetage a été possible grâce à l'aide d'une nombreuse chaîne de solidarité où nombreux ont été les personnes à faire un petit don et/ou à diffuser. Un clic peut sauver une vie, l'indifférence tue  ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

il y a longtemps que je n'étais pas passée par là..mais si je reviens aujourd'hui, c'est pour vous dire que MIA qui est en FA actuellement va partir en Suisse pour y être adoptée.  :Smile: 
La direction de Huelva a changé, les techniques de diffusion aussi..nombre de bénévoles diffusent leurs préférés, les fa aussi, ce qui fait que, à priori, il reste peu des loulous que nous avions diffusé depuis déc 2012. Selon mes sources resteraient CRIS IZAR BOBY MANUOLITO JUANITO PELUSA (Peluca) KIKA PIOLIN PASTOR BELLA SWAM
https://www.facebook.com/AsociacionNaturaliaHuelva
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Proye...42285182481485
et UHDG a repris son partenariat avec eux, surtout par l'intermédiaire de MONTSE extraordinaire bénévole. 
voilà  ::

----------


## astings

Excellente nouvelle

----------


## saïma

Ma chouchou Mia qui viendrait en Suisse ! Quelle excellente nouvelle !!!

----------


## Molochon974

merci Arlette pour les nouvelles, effectivement une nouvelle dynamique pour les partages facebook grâce à cette nouvelle équipe, ça se sent et ça fait du bien!!!!
Des nouvelles du loulou présenté en décembre, qui ressemblait tant à Suerte?  :Frown:

----------


## Aponi26

*oui on est si heureux pour notre Belle Mia qui attend depuis si longtemps! 
* :: *
mais à quand confirmation svp?? est elle déjà arrivée en Suisse?*

merci Arlette :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*tu dis arlette que UHDG avec Montse ont repris le partenariat et aide à la diffusion? mais c'est GÉNIALLLL!*

*MORO espère tant que ses anciens potes de galère aient leur chance aussi!*

ok donc on va pouvoir à nouveau faire chauffer les cerveaux et clavierspour aider ces loulous à trouver enfin leur famille pour la vie! cela ira plus vite et mieux gérer comme çà!! super!

----------


## sofia49

Est-ce la même MIA que celle-ci qui attend depuis si longtemps à Helva ???



Je suis ravie pour la Belle future adoptée en Suisse

Aponi, as tu des nouvelles du sosie de Suerte, comme le demandait Molochon ???




Merci à toutes de vos réponses

----------


## Siempre

*Bonjour, c'est officiel: MIA va bientôt rejoindre sa famille qui n'est autre que ... celle de MAYA ! 
les 2 puces réunies après une année de séparation 
*

----------


## saïma

Alors ça c'est que du bonheur !!!!!

Moi qui avait repéré Mia suis tellement contente qu'elle connaisse enfin le bonheur !!! ::  ::

----------


## Siempre

Le voyage est prévu pour le 29 mars, si j'ai bien tout compris

----------


## sofia49

Quel bonheur pour elles deux !!! Enfin réunies après tout ce temps !!!
Merci Siempre pour cette excellente nouvelle, j'espère que nous aurons des news des deux soeurs lorsqu'elles seront enfin toutes les deux.

----------


## miclo

que du bonheur pour ces deux là !! belle adoption

----------


## Aponi26

*YOUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!*
 ::  ::  :: *
bon sang si je m'attendais ...la vie peut être si ....incroyablement BELLEEEEEEE!

MIA ET MAYA! trop troop fort! ohlala; que j'espère que tout va bien rouler pour ce voyage!!! bonheur total..merci Siempre!!* :: 

et non hélas sofia49@= en ce qui me concerne je n'ai aucune nouvelle de la "sosie" de Suerte...
 :: voir avec UHDG Directement je pense?

_là je suis en pleine sortie de fourrière chien et chats de fourrière que nous sortons demain avec notre asso! donc débordées._ 
mais je reviens vite vers les loulous de Huelva qui me tiennent tant à coeur! 

*Et Mia quelle joie!! on attend pour toi depuis si longtemps. Moro t'embrasse et est fou de joie pour toi!!
allez on continue pour TOUS LES AUTRES qui attendent encore et encore svp!!* 
 :: *merciiiiii* :: 


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Assoc...0488455?ref=hl

----------


## Siempre

https://www.facebook.com/groups/263259670426104/Maya et Mia en famille  ::

----------


## saïma

Quel bonheur !!!!

----------


## sofia49

Quelle joie de les voir ainsi réunies !! Après plus d'un an ne séparation, sur cette photo on les croirait avoir vécue cette maudite année ensemble, en famille !!!
Que du bonheur  ::  :: 
Merci Siempre, et quand vous aurez d'autres photos, n'hésitez pas à nous les faire partager

----------


## Siempre

Il faut aller sur les pages FB de cette famille ou de Naturalia, ou du groupe "perros adoptados y feliz", je ne veux pas "voler" les publications de ces braves gens , je n'apprécierais pas qu' on diffuse les miennes... allez-y, Maya et Mia valent bien une inscription sur FB, non ?  ::

----------


## Aponi26

*youwouh quelle immense joie pour Mia et Maya....si longtemps séparées et sans avoir si Mia allait enfin être sauvée. 
Merci de tout coeur à ses adoptants magiques!*

merciii siempre! :: 


*ça mets du baume au coeur pour tous les autres là bas qui attendent encore d'en sortir!!!!! 
qui peux nous dire svp, ceux qui ont besoin d 'aide à Huelva? j'ai l'impression que les listes ne sont pas à jour via fb??
* ::

----------


## arlette.vertet

autre bonne nouvelle...Sandrine, dite Canaillousse, adopte CRIS, la chienne qui ressemble tant à son FLASH décédé en février dernier. Un grand merci à elle et une heureuse vie pour la louloute. Il reste 11 chiens à Huelva (dont Manolito, le plus ancien du refuge) et 33 chiens en FA...sur le forum de UHDG ou la page FB, des photos du refuge ont été rapportées par Caroline, dernièrement....on ne peut que se réjouir du fait d'y avoir extrait tous nos loulous..Mais pensons à ceux qui y sont encore

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9992957&type=1

----------


## miclo

je pense toujours à eux, mais impossible pour moi d'en adopter un de plus !! il faudrait convaincre mon mari, et puis j'ai été hospitalisée, alors cela complique un peu !! il faut prévoir à mon âge

----------


## arlette.vertet

je reviens ici pour vous annoncer qu'il ne reste plus que 5 LOULOUS chez NATURALIA qui ferme définitivement ses portes fin octobre. 5 LOULOUS DONT DEUX DE LA PREMIERE HEURE : MANOLITO (le premier arrivé au refuge, et peut etre le dernier à en partir) et BOBBY, ainsi que leurs 3 autres copains ABY LENON et DIEGO
5 qui n'ont pas trouvé grâce aux yeux de personne, alors que leurs 200 autres congénères sont partis et sont heureux. MANOLITO BOBY ET DIEGO ont la leishmaniose et DIEGO la fileria en plus...en plus ils ne sont pas ok chats...mais il y a bien une place pour ces pauvres loulous....
je viens de prendre en fa, une petite podenca qui vient de là bas...je ne peux pas faire plus
voici l'évènement créé pour eux sur facebook : si vous pouvez diffuser svp :
https://www.facebook.com/events/1476552739271268/
c'est vraiment un appel à l'aide qui urge maintenant

----------

